# G-Boxx 1 | G-Boxx 2 -  Technik, Wartung, Pflege, Support, etc.



## richtig (9. Oktober 2009)

Da Nicolai und Universal Transmissions fleißig weiter entwickeln in Sachen Ge- und Antriebe wird es in Zukunft sicher auch mehr Fragen zu Technik, Wartung und Pflege der Getriebeeinheiten geben.

Es existiert nahezu für jede Wartungsarbeit im Bereich "Manuals" auf der Nicolaiseite eine Anleitung und/oder ein Video
 ---> http://nicolai.net/manuals/index.html

Da es sich teilweise um sehr komprimierten Technikchargon handelt und man unter Umständen auch mal den Überblick verliert oder nicht weiterkommt ist dieses Thema sicher nicht verkehrt.

Der Nicolai-Support dürfte es auch einfacher haben, wenn hier alles gesammelt auf den Tisch kommt.


----------



## richtig (23. Oktober 2009)

Problem mit den Ausfallenden bzw. der COR-Nabe:

Ich ziehe die Spreizschraube des linken Nabenpilzes mit den vorgegebenen 8Nm an. Trotzdem verzieht sich beim Fahren der Hinterbau; der Nabenpilz, der normal bündig mit der Außenseite des linken Lagers abschließt, rutscht 3-4 mm nach außen aus dem Lager heraus, bzw. die Schwinge zieht es nach innen.

Kann ich bei der 09er COR-Nabe (Stahlspreizschraube) das Drehmoment erhöhen?

Grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entlebucher (23. Oktober 2009)

Sali Sascha

Haben wir ja andernorts schon diskutiert. Zuviel NM (zuviel Spreizung) kann den Innenring des Lagers sprengen wie Luke erfahren musste.

Am besten: Nabenpilz sauber entfetten. Ich lasse ca. 1mm des Nabenpilzes aus dem Lager stehen. So kommt es (zumindest bei mir) nur selten zum rutschen.


----------



## richtig (23. Oktober 2009)

hi henni,
alles gut in deutschlands 17tem bundesland?
ok, vielleicht ist das fett das problem. hast du die box schonmal geöffnet? ölwechsel bei der rohloff gemacht?

mit ist nochwas aufgefallen: musst du deine kettenspannung oft korrigieren? trotz der distanzschrauben und ordentlich gekonterten muttern am rado nimmt die kettenspannung nach dem spannen wieder deutlich ab.

wie schwer ist deiner denn momentan?

salü oder wie ihr da immer sagt 
sascha


----------



## entlebucher (24. Oktober 2009)

So weit kommts noch

Für einen Ölwechsel nehm ich mir über Weihnachten mal Zeit... hoffentlich lassen sich die 738 Schräubchen alle noch aufdrehen

Das mit der Kettenspannung passiert bei mir auch. Irgendwann hast du den Dreh raus... Ich stelle ca. alle 4 Wochen die Kettenspannung nach.


----------



## WODAN (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe keine Probleme mit der Kettenspannung, weder am TFR noch am TST Evo.

Das Zerlegen der kompletten G-Boxx ist auch kein Hexenwerk, auch wenn es am Anfang etwas Überwindung gekostet hat. Wichtig sind nur die ganzen Distanzscheiben im 1/10 Millimeter Bereich. Sie sollten wieder an der gleichen Stellen montiert werden, ansonsten stimmt vielleicht die Flucht von der Schwinge nicht mehr. Im Notfall hat aber Hendrik von Nicolai alle genauen Daten für alle Getriebebikes dazu.

MfG


----------



## Maxkraft (13. November 2009)

Hat einer von euch seinen TFR oder EVO Rahmen vor dem Zusammenbau gewogen??
Wenn ja, bitte veröffentlichen.
Irgendwie finden sich da keine zuverlässigen Daten.

VG


----------



## WODAN (13. November 2009)

Maxkraft schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch seinen TFR oder EVO Rahmen vor dem Zusammenbau gewogen??
> Wenn ja, bitte veröffentlichen.
> Irgendwie finden sich da keine zuverlässigen Daten.
> 
> VG



Leider weder das TFR noch das TST Evo


----------



## richtig (13. November 2009)

jopefu hat eine ziemlich genaue liste der gewichte in seiner galerie. allerdings von einem tfr. müsste man ihn nur nochmal fragen was da noch alles dran war...

ich bin bei meiner vorausberechung von 8,8 kilo inkl. nabe, kurbel, griff ausgegangen und mein gesamtgewicht hat gepasst. die anbauteile habe ich vorher gewogen (waren schon alle da), d. h. die rahmenschätzung hat gestimmt.

grussascha


----------



## EvoOlli (13. November 2009)

Mein Nucleon TFR Rahmen hat in Größe M, schwarz eloxiert ohne HR-Nabe und Drehgriff und Dämpfer 7776 Gramm gewogen. 
Ist aber wohl die leichtere Version, die es damals noch zur Auswahl gab.


----------



## kuka.berlin (13. November 2009)

EvoOlli schrieb:


> Mein Nucleon TFR Rahmen hat in Größe M, schwarz eloxiert *ohne* HR-Nabe *und* Drehgriff *und* Dämpfer 7776 Gramm gewogen.
> Ist aber wohl die leichtere Version, die es damals noch zur Auswahl gab.



??

[Rahmen]   -   [HR-Nabe]    +   [Drehgriff]   +  [Dämpfer] = 7776g   ; oder
[Rahmen]   - { [HR-Nabe]    +   [Drehgriff]   +  [Dämpfer]} = 7776g




 Kuka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvoOlli (13. November 2009)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> ??
> 
> [Rahmen]   -   [HR-Nabe]    +   [Drehgriff]   +  [Dämpfer] = 7776g   ; oder
> [Rahmen]   - { [HR-Nabe]    +   [Drehgriff]   +  [Dämpfer]} = 7776g
> ...




uuuppppsss, also mathematisch korrekt:
...schwarz eloxiert ohne (HR-Nabe und Drehgriff und Dämpfer) 7776 Gramm ...

und für alle anderen: Rahmen ohne Nabe ohne Drehgriff ohne Dämpfer


----------



## Maxkraft (13. November 2009)

Hab gerade mal bei jobfu gespickt. Da kommen mit HR Steckachse und Ti-Feder mal eben 9,045 kg zusammen. Mit Stahlfeder sind das dann auch schnell 9,2 kg.
Somit wiegt ein TFR genauso viel wie ein EVO mit Luftdämpfer!


----------



## Kasinx (26. Januar 2010)

Hey,#

ich habe mir gerade `ne GBoxx1 mit nem dazugehörigen Bike gekauft, gebraucht. Jezt habe ich ein problem.
Der Vorbesitzer hat die 14 Gänge der GBoxx auf 7 reduziert. Ich will das mal rückgängig machen. Was könnte er gemacht haben, und wie mache ich es rückgänig? Erreiche ihn gerade nicht, darum Frage im Forum.

Gruss BEN


----------



## WODAN (26. Januar 2010)

Pauschal würde ich mal darauf tippen das der Vorbesitzer beim Seilzugtausch an der Rohloff einen kleinen Fehler gemacht hat.

Welches BIke hast Du denn, kann man manuell alle Gänge schalten, d.h. wenn Du direkt an den Zügen ziehst die aus der G-Boxx kommen?


----------



## gabs (26. Januar 2010)

hallo
1e frage:

seit wann fährt nicolai auf rohloff?!


----------



## WODAN (26. Januar 2010)

gabs schrieb:


> hallo
> 1e frage:
> 
> seit wann fährt nicolai auf rohloff?!



Verstehe Deine Frage nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (26. Januar 2010)

gabs schrieb:


> hallo
> 1e frage:
> 
> seit wann fährt nicolai auf rohloff?!


seit 2003 !? 
mit dem ersten Nucleon

 Kuka

korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich mit den Jahr doch falsch liege


----------



## WODAN (26. Januar 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> seit 2003 !?
> mit dem ersten Nucleon
> 
> Kuka
> ...



Müßte hinkommen.

Dachte wenn man sich hierher verirrt hat wüßte man das in der G-Boxx eine Rohloff verbaut ist


----------



## kuka.berlin (26. Januar 2010)

Zumindesten in der G-Boxx I .. evtl war der Thread-Titel verwirrend, der sich auch aus die 7-Gang, G-Boxx-II bezieht


----------



## gabs (26. Januar 2010)

jap =)   der thread war unter "neue beiträge" an der spitze 

thx für die aufklärung


----------



## richtig (26. Januar 2010)

wahrscheinlich hat er die züge, die in die gboxx laufen gekürzt und du musst die box öffnen und die züge ersetzen.
vielleicht ist er auch ein technisches wunderkind, dann hat er möglicherweise einen satz zahnräder aus der rohloff geschmissen.

warum wurden die denn gekürzt?

grussascha


----------



## Kasinx (26. Januar 2010)

Also,
der Bowdenzug ist abgeklemmt mit `ner Lüsterklemme, denn wenn man weiterschalten würde, schaltet dei Rohloff ins Leere.
Ist übrigens ein 2008er Nucleon TST EVO.
Ich glaube kaum, dass er die Zahnrader ausgebaut hat. Er sagt er hätte es so gemacht, dass man es rückbauen kann. (Ich kann ihn aber im Moment nicht erreichen). Wollte wahrscheinlich eine GBoxx2 immitieren. Sagte er wolle nur 7 Gäge, denn mehr bräuchte er beim runterhügeln nicht.


----------



## entlebucher (26. Januar 2010)

Es kann auch daran liegen, dass der Vorbesitzer die Seiltrommel nicht richtig montiert hat. Also Ganghebelstellung und effektiver Gang in der Rohloff nicht übereinstimmen.

Anleitung für die Montage der Schaltzüge gibt es hier bei Nicolai:
http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/manuals/29-Gboxx1_Schaltzug_cablemount_09.pdf


----------



## Kasinx (27. Januar 2010)

Danke, ich werde mich mal einen Sonntag hinsetzen und schrauben. Mal sehen was dabei herauskommt.


----------



## richtig (11. März 2010)

Der Vollständigkeit halber: Das neue Nucleon AM 2010 mit G-Boxx 1





Ich bin ja echt mal auf die ersten Aufbauten gespannt... und ob der Rahmen wesentlich leichter ist... ab einem Kilo wäre das schon sehr interessant.

Grussascha


----------



## Bergaufbremser (12. März 2010)

boa schaut das geil aus ! 
So gefällt mir das AM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (13. März 2010)

Der Hinterbau ist auf jeden Fall wieder Maschienenbau Style Pur.
Ob mir das gefällt kann ich erst sagen wenn ich den Live gesehen habe...

Vielleicht hab ich ja das Glück das am Diestag einer bei Kalle steht...


----------



## richtig (30. März 2010)

Hallo,

hat schon mal jemand das Ritzel der COR Nabe gegen ein anderes als das montierte 24 Zähne Ritzel getauscht? Ich denke da z. B. an ein 22 Zähne Ritzel. Mir ist das Verhältnis Umdrehung/Vorschub einfach etwas zu gering - wäre schön, wenn der höchste Gang etwas schwerer ginge. Entlebucher hat in seinem (guten) Review zur G-Boxx 1 mal dieses Problem angesprochen.

Danke und Gruß
Sascha


----------



## bike-it-easy (30. März 2010)

@richtig:
Gab mal von NICOLAI ein 20er Ritzel für die COR-Nabe wegen genau dieses Sachverhalts.  Frag doch mal in Lübbrechtsen nach.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## richtig (31. März 2010)

Guter Hinweis, danke.


----------



## Pulmoll (24. März 2011)

http://www.timac.com.tw/timac/?p=122

Ist das auch eine G-Box`?


----------



## kroiterfee (24. März 2011)

ja.


----------



## Kunstflieger (25. März 2011)

ist eine G-Boxx 1


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. März 2011)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> http://www.timac.com.tw/timac/?p=122
> 
> Ist das auch eine G-Box`?


das ist ein detailbild von dem weiter oben auf dieser seite gezeigten Nucleon AM 2010 mit G-Boxx 1


----------



## Pulmoll (25. März 2011)

Einfach Genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand wieviel Federweg die einzelnen Positionen beim Nucleon TFR 2009 bereitstellen? Erste Position 167mm, das ist klar. Aber was ist mit den anderen? Ich finde dazu keine Infos. Auch nicht im Techsheet, dem Katalog oder in einem der unzähligen Manuals auf der Homepage im Servicebereich.

Danke 
Grussascha


----------



## OldSchool (15. Mai 2011)

Im 2006er Katalog steht 117- 167mm, also unterstes Loch 117mm. Die anderen liegen irgendwo dazwischen.


----------



## Ge!st (15. Mai 2011)

Von den 4 Positionen des Umlenkhebels, dürfen nur 3 genutzt werden, die oberst Position ist mit einer Madenschraube quasi versigelt. In der die dritten Position sind es bei 57 mm Hub 167 mm Federweg und irgendwo haben ich mal gelesen, das dann 155 mm und 144 mm Federweg folgen. Für welches Modeljahr das gilt, oder ob das überhaut stimmt, keine Ahnung bzw. ohne Gewähr.


----------



## richtig (15. Mai 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Im 2006er Katalog steht 117- 167mm, also unterstes Loch 117mm. Die anderen liegen irgendwo dazwischen.



Ah, gut. Wenigstens weiß ich jetzt schonmal etwas mehr 
Danke.


----------



## Ge!st (5. Juni 2011)

Mir ist heute bei einer Tour mit meinem TFR an einem steilen Anstieg die Kette gerissen und hat sich dabei vorne zwischen Antriebsritzel und Abdeckung so verklemmt, das die Kette selbst mit Krafteisatz und Werkzeug, nicht rauszubekommen ist. Um die Kette zu entfernen, werde ich also die Abdeckung abschrauben müssen und dazu muss erst der Hinterbau vom Hauptdrehpunktlager demontiert werden.

Das ist zwar alles machbar, aber so was sollte erst gar nicht nötig sein, denn die Kette sollte so geführt sein, dass sie sich praktisch nicht verklemmen kann. So gerne ich das TFR auch habe, aber in dem Punkt ist das meiner Meinung keine vernünftige Konstruktion von Nicolai.

Glück im Unglück, die Tour war fast beendet und nur noch wenige Kilometer bis nach Hause... freue kann ich mich darüber natürlich nicht...


----------



## Kunstflieger (5. Juni 2011)

Ich kann deinen Ärger verstehen aber hast Du schon mal einen Single Speed Bike welches keinen Kettenspanner benötigt mit Kefü gesehen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2011)

Solche Kleinigkeiten sind immer gut zu erfahren, man kann ja jetzt draus lernen und einfach nachträglich jetzt den Abstand etwas einengen.
Und denen den das noch nicht passiert ist können schon jetzt nachbessern

G.


----------



## Ge!st (5. Juni 2011)

Ich rede nicht von einer üblichen Kettenführung. Auf der Seite der Abdeckung ist so viel Raum zwischen Antriebsritzel und Abdeckung vorhanden, das die Ketten beim abspringen sich hier ganz schnell verklemmen bzw. verkeilen kann. Auf der anderen Seite kann sich die Kette nicht einklemmen, da hier gar nicht genügen Zwischenraum existiert. Die Abdeckung müsste nur so konstruiert sein, dass die Kette hier ebenfalls nicht den Zwischenraum hat, um sich zu verklemmen.


----------



## richtig (5. Juni 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht von einer üblichen Kettenführung. Auf der Seite der Abdeckung ist so viel Raum zwischen Antriebsritzel und Abdeckung vorhanden, das die Ketten beim abspringen sich hier ganz schnell verklemmen bzw. verkeilen kann. Auf der anderen Seite kann sich die Kette nicht einklemmen, da hier gar nicht genügen Zwischenraum existiert. Die Abdeckung müsste nur so konstruiert sein, dass die Kette hier ebenfalls nicht den Zwischenraum hat, um sich zu verklemmen.



Ich verstehe die Diskussion nicht. Warum soll konstruktiv auf etwas reagiert werden, was bei einer intakten Fremdkomponente überhaupt kein Thema ist? Wenn mir ein Pedal abbricht und ich mir die Eier auf dem Oberrohr anhaue, dann beschwere ich mich doch nicht beim Hersteller des Rahmens über den fehlenden Eierschutz.

Grussascha


----------



## Ge!st (5. Juni 2011)

Dein Beispiel um den geschilderten Sachverhalt zu relativieren sticht kein bisschen, mit der Argumentation oder besser Gelaber könnte man alles Rechtfertigen bzw. Herunterreden z.B. Baumängel an einer Treppe, wenn man wegen wackeligen Stufen, keine Trittsicherheit hat, doch wer deswegen stürzt und sich die Knochen bricht, ist nach deiner Ansicht wohl nur zu blöd zum Treppensteigen...


----------



## Kunstflieger (5. Juni 2011)

Jetzt kann ich die Aufregung nicht mehr verstehen, es ist doch kein Baumangel, das was dir passiert ist kann ausschließlich nur dann passieren wenn die Kette reißt. 
Ich kann richtig nur zustimmen, warum soll man die Konstruktion verändern für einen Fall der in der Regel nicht auftritt. 

Ich habe ein GB2 Viergelenker, dort gibt es einen Kettenspanner und vorne oben und unten eine Kefü bzw. ist da auch Kunstuktiv kein Platz das sich die Kette verklemmen kann. Auf Grund des Hinterbaus ist es hier aber möglich das die Kette abspringen kann und den Fall sehe ich beim GB1 nicht.


----------



## richtig (5. Juni 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> z.B. Baumängel an einer Treppe, wenn man wegen wackeligen Stufen, keine Trittsicherheit hat, doch wer deswegen stürzt und sich die Knochen bricht, ist nach deiner Ansicht wohl nur zu blöd zum Treppensteigen...



Dein abstrahiertes Beispiel Verstehe ich nicht... 

Der Abstand ist meiner Ansicht nach kein konstruktiver Mangel. Eine wackelige Treppenstufe auch nicht. Da hat eben die Schraube nicht gehalten oder der Stufenkleber oder was auch immer. Wenn ich dort stürze und jemanden verklagen wollte, dann doch nicht den Treppenhersteller, sondern denjenigen, der die Wartung versäumt hat.

Ich denke in der Hierarchie der Schuldigen ist der konstruktive Mangel relativ weit hinten zu finden... weit nach den Anwendungsfehlern.

Grussascha


----------



## Ge!st (5. Juni 2011)

Das ein Einzige, was ich angemerkt habe ist, dass meiner Meinung in dem Punkt Nicolai nicht vernünftig konstruiert hat, das wäre nämlich vermeidbar, das die Kette, warum auch immer, überhaupt abspringen und sich verklemmen kann. Das wäre sicher konstruktiv möglich und wahrscheinlich auch nicht besonders aufwendig! 

Das macht das TFR so wie es jetzt ist nicht schlecht, habe ich auch mit keinem Wort geschrieben, aber ich habe eben auch nicht die rosarote Nicolaibrille auf, wenn ich der Meinung bin das könnte besser gelöst sein.

Um das Beispiel von richtig aufzugreifen: Wenn ein Hersteller einem Rahmen so konstruiert hat, das sich z.B. wegen der Konstruktion des Oberrohrs ein erhöhtes Verletzungsrisiko daraus resultiert, dann haftet der Rahmenhersteller trotzallem, selbst wenn ein Pedal der eigentliche Auslöser der Verletzung ist.

Das Reißen der Kette kann man Nicolai nicht anlasten und da habe ich auch nicht, aber das sich die Kette dermaßen verklemmen kann schon. Dass eine Kette nun mal reißen kann, ist Fakt, auch wenn es selten vorkommen mag.


----------



## richtig (5. Juni 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Das ein Einzige, was ich angemerkt habe ist, dass meiner Meinung in dem Punkt Nicolai nicht vernünftig konstruiert hat, das wäre nämlich vermeidbar, das die Kette, warum auch immer, überhaupt abspringen und sich verklemmen kann.



Du machst es schwer Dir zu folgen...

Die Kette (im Sinne ihrer Funktion) kann nicht abspringen.
Eine gerissene Kette ist nicht wegkonstruierbar.
Einen Unfall mit Todesfolge kann Audi auch nicht wegkonstruieren.

Grussascha


----------



## Ge!st (5. Juni 2011)

Bei der G-Box 1 sieht es so aus, dass links vom Ritzel (Getriebegehäuse/Rahmen), die Ketten keinen Platz hat sich zwischen Ritzel und Gehäuse einzuklemmen, aber rechts vom Ritzel, auf der Seite der Antriebsabdeckung sieht das leider anders aus. Wenn die Kette hier zwischen Ritzel und Antriebsabdeckung gerät, dann ist ein Verklemmen vorprogrammiert. 

Bei mir hat sich die Kette dermaßen zwischen Ritzel und Antriebsabdeckung verkeilt, das ich die Kette nur noch durch die Demontage der Antriebsabdeckung wieder los bekomme. Dazu muss aber zuerst der Hinterbau vom Hauptschwinglager demontiert werden. Das Ganze ist also schon recht aufwendig.

Egal was der Auslöser ist, gerät die Kette zwischen das Antriebsritzel und die Antriebsabdeckung dann ist ein verklemmen der Kette das Ergebnis. Passiert das während einer Tour oder um gar im Urlaub, dann steht man blöde da, das lässt sich nicht ohne erheblichen Aufwand beseitigen.

Wenn also rechts und links neben dem Antriebsritzel, über das die Kette läuft, kein Platz wäre, dann könnte sich die Kette - aus welchem Grund auch immer (reißen oder wegen zu geringer Spanung abspringen oder ... ) - einfach nicht mehr zwischen dem Antriebsritzel und der Antriebsabdeckung einklemmen.

Ich hoffe du verstehst mich jetzt, im Grunde kann das nämlich jedem passieren, der ein solche Bike fährt. Ich finde das ist konstruktionstechnisch nicht so gut und ich finde, der Punkt ist durchaus verbesserungswürdig.

Das ist alles und mehr werde ich zu dem Thema nicht mehr schreiben.


----------



## wolfi_1 (7. Juni 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Mir ist heute bei einer Tour mit meinem TFR an einem steilen Anstieg die Kette gerissen



Was für eine Kette hast Du benutzt ?
Mit Kettenschloss oder vernietet ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (7. Juni 2011)

Kette war eine SRAM PC-991 mit Kettenschloss, wobei das Kettenschloss nicht zum Teile der Kette gehörte, das sich verklemmt hatte.

Ich habe mir gestern eine XTR-Kette besorgt und mich dann am Abend an die Arbeit gemacht. Nach ein Paar Stunden war die Operation beendet und der TFR-Patient wieder hergestellt


----------



## WODAN (7. Juni 2011)

richtig schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Diskussion nicht. Warum soll konstruktiv auf etwas reagiert werden, was bei einer intakten Fremdkomponente überhaupt kein Thema ist? Wenn mir ein Pedal abbricht und ich mir die Eier auf dem Oberrohr anhaue, dann beschwere ich mich doch nicht beim Hersteller des Rahmens über den fehlenden Eierschutz.
> 
> Grussascha



Kann Dir nur zustimmen. 
Verstehe das Problem auch nicht


----------



## Team Nicolai (10. Juni 2011)

schon wieder ein getriebebike !!







Der Thomas


----------



## der-gute (10. Juni 2011)

irgendwie erzeugst in jedem zweiten Post bei mir den Eindruck, du willst hauptsächlich deine tollen Bikes posten.

und achtest dabei nicht unbedingt auf den Titel des Threads

ich finds schwierig, vor allem mit deinem Background...


----------



## richtig (14. Juni 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> schon wieder ein getriebebike !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was wiegt das denn jetzt so wie's da steht?
Bestimmt wieder so ein versautes Ü18 Teil.


----------



## WODAN (14. Juni 2011)

richtig schrieb:


> Was wiegt das denn jetzt so wie's da steht?
> Bestimmt wieder so ein versautes Ü18 Teil.



"Versautes Ü18 Teil" 

Kommt doch immer auf das Einsatzgebiet an oder?
Mein TFR hat momentan auch etwas Ü18, na und? 
Locker bergauf kurbeln und dann fängt der Spaß an...


----------



## richtig (15. Juni 2011)

ja, meins ja auch... und ich fahr trotzdem gerne mit.

aber so ein kleiner lichtblick... am ende des tunnels... eine klitzekleine 16 vorm komma? das wäre doch mal was.

in erster linie denke ich dabei an die erweiterung meiner homerange. vielleicht sogar mal eine transalp aus eigener kraft mit dem teil? das wärs doch. mit den andern hoch... und dann alleine runter 

aus dieser ecke kam auch mein "wieder ein versautes Ü18 teil" spruch.
leider wird ü18 immer mehr zum wettbewerbsnachteil...

grussascha


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. Juni 2011)

Ich habe eben mal die Schaltzüge an der g-boxx2 gewechselt. Hat zwar etwas gedauert, da die Handgriffe noch unbekannt waren, aber schwierig war's letztendlich nicht. 
Das ist bis dato die einzige Wartungsaktion die ich bis jetzt gemacht habe. Die züge waren am griff ausgefranselt und hatten ne hohe Reibung. Jetzt funzt es wieder tiptop!

...dies mal so am Rande...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Juni 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Ich habe eben mal die Schaltzüge an der g-boxx2 gewechselt. Hat zwar etwas gedauert, da die Handgriffe noch unbekannt waren, aber schwierig war's letztendlich nicht.
> Das ist bis dato die einzige Wartungsaktion die ich bis jetzt gemacht habe. Die züge waren am griff ausgefranselt und hatten ne hohe Reibung. Jetzt funzt es wieder tiptop!
> 
> ...dies mal so am Rande...


Sind die Lager an deiner Gboxx noch fit? Ich hab beim letzten Willingen-Besuch den Käufer meiner GB2-Dame getroffen und der meinte zu mir, dass die Lager an der Kurbelwelle durch gewesen wären. Und das nach so kurzer Zeit... eigentlich peinlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (16. Juni 2011)

richtig schrieb:


> Was wiegt das denn jetzt so wie's da steht?
> Bestimmt wieder so ein versautes Ü18 Teil.


Hallo

So wie es da steht wiegt es 18,30 kg 

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Team Nicolai (16. Juni 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> irgendwie erzeugst in jedem zweiten Post bei mir den Eindruck, du willst hauptsächlich deine tollen Bikes posten.
> 
> und achtest dabei nicht unbedingt auf den Titel des Threads
> 
> ich finds schwierig, vor allem mit deinem Background...



Diese Bikes sind von Kunden!!
Und ich habe leider nicht immer die zeit mehr dazu zu schreiben,
aber du hast recht vielleicht die falsche abteilung hier!!

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## richtig (16. Juni 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Ich habe eben mal die Schaltzüge an der g-boxx2 gewechselt. Hat zwar etwas gedauert, da die Handgriffe noch unbekannt waren, aber schwierig war's letztendlich nicht.
> Das ist bis dato die einzige Wartungsaktion die ich bis jetzt gemacht habe. Die züge waren am griff ausgefranselt und hatten ne hohe Reibung. Jetzt funzt es wieder tiptop!
> 
> ...dies mal so am Rande...



bevor du hier absäufst mit deinem kleinen aber lobenswerten beitrag möchte ich noch sagen: glückwunsch! wirklich spaß macht die g-boxx auch nur, wenn man sie mal auseinander hatte 

schaltzugwechsel hats aber auch in sich. umfrage: wer hat schon alles die messingrolle falsch herum eingesetzt und es erst bei der probefahrt nach dem zusammenbau gemerkt? Ich ich ich 

grussascha


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. Juni 2011)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Sind die Lager an deiner Gboxx noch fit? Ich hab beim letzten Willingen-Besuch den Käufer meiner GB2-Dame getroffen und der meinte zu mir, dass die Lager an der Kurbelwelle durch gewesen wären. Und das nach so kurzer Zeit... eigentlich peinlich.


 
Passt schon, kannst Du nix für 
Ausserdem lässt sich so ein Lager in ein paar Minuten wechseln und kostet gerade mal 2,50. 
Der Simmering war nicht richt dicht und dadurch ist etwas Feuchtigkeit eingedrungen. Aber alles halb so wild.


----------



## entlebucher (16. Juni 2011)

Hab es noch beim Zusammenbau gemerkt glücklicherweise Musste mir das Anleitungsvideo aber auch in paar mal anschauen...


----------



## Peter446688 (22. Juni 2011)

richtig schrieb:


> Was wiegt das denn jetzt so wie's da steht?
> Bestimmt wieder so ein versautes Ü18 Teil.



also ich frage mich warum da noch gefragt wird, wenn es eigentlich eh klar ist

so ein teil wiegt um die 18 bis 19kg, was anderes ist da einfach nicht möglich

auch beim 20sten nachfragen wird am ende kein 13kg freerider rauskommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (22. Juni 2011)

fängst du hier jetzt auch an, peterchen?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juni 2011)

Wenns so wie dasteht 18,3 wiegt dann wären ja locker 17,9 kg ohne einbußen hinzunehmen drinn...selbst wenn es die schnöde Luftfox wäre...was ich auf dem kleinen Bild net genau erkennen kann

G.


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juni 2011)

wer von euch fährt denn ein camofarbenes tfr und war vor 3 wochen im bikepark hanhneklee?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. Juni 2011)

entlebucher schrieb:


> Hab es noch beim Zusammenbau gemerkt glücklicherweise Musste mir das Anleitungsvideo aber auch in paar mal anschauen...



Da hatte ich wohl Glück, bei mir hat's gepasst. Wobei mir nix diesbzgl aufgefallen ist. Meint ihr die gb2?

Schaltung flutscht super geschmeidig und leichtgängig nach drm zugwechsel.

Dafür hat heute der vivid Air das zeitliche gesegnet. Schade, war echt gut. Hoffe das kann man beheben. Beim
Vereinskollesch auch gleich mit.


----------



## entlebucher (27. Juni 2011)

Nein, es geht dabei um die GBoxx 1. Die kleine Messingrolle auf der das 0,8mm Schaltkabel aufgerollt wird.


----------



## waldschrad (7. Juli 2011)

abend zusammen!
Da mein e2 die taage bei mir eintreffen sollte, wollt i mi mal schlau machen was ihr fuer empfehlungen gebt betreffend wartung,verschleiss-und was ihr noch an verbesserungspotential seht...
hätt da doch schon paar sachen auf der liste-mussdas ding aber erstma ausgiebig fahren und begutachten....
vielen dank chris


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2011)

...endlich mal jemand im Forum der dieses geniale Gerät fährt
Bin schon auf deine Bilder und Fahrbericht gespannt

G.


----------



## waldschrad (8. Juli 2011)

leider noch 2-3 wochen zwangspause-dank kaputter rechter hand....
dann erst ma lokal eingewöhnen,dann nach PdS....
greetz chris


----------



## jopefu (29. Juli 2011)

Umbau ist abgeschlossen.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2011)

jopefu schrieb:


> Umbau ist abgeschlossen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kein Bild da

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (29. Juli 2011)

was wiegt denn das tfr?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2011)

Hab ich irgendwas verpaßt....oder wie hast du die Kurbel da ranbekommen???...ist doch eine Atlas, oder???

G.


----------



## jopefu (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo kroiterfee,
Gewicht ist laut Handwaage 18,55kg für Bike wie Foto
mit Bikepark-Bereifung Spank Spike 35 Evo und Conti Baron 2,5" 19,95kg
genaue Exelliste wird wieder erstellt

Hallo LB Jörg
Kurbel ist eine Atlas FR Fotos vom Umbau bei meinem Foto-Album.


----------



## Ge!st (29. Juli 2011)

Saubere Arbeit bei deinem Kurbelumbau und bei deiner Eigenbau-Variosattelstütze ebenso 

Der Dämpfer müsste doch auch gedreht in den Rahmen passen!


----------



## jopefu (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo Ge!st,
stimmt schon aber so komm ich schöner zu den Einstellschrauben mit Schraubendreher und Gabelschlüssel.


----------



## Harvester (29. Juli 2011)

gibts nen Fred zu der Sattelstütze? Kleinserie?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2011)

jopefu schrieb:


> Hallo LB Jörg
> Kurbel ist eine Atlas FR Fotos vom Umbau bei meinem Foto-Album.




 sehr fein 

G.


----------



## US. (30. Juli 2011)

Sehr schön, das TFR!
Dämpfer würde ich noch umdrehen und die Flaschenhalsoptik unterm Vorbau optimieren.

Würde mich freuen, wenn du einen Erfahrungsbericht zur BOS Idylle schreiben magst.

Grüße, Uwe


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2011)

@Jopefu: Ich wußte ja bis zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht das es die Atlas in 100er Breite gibt
Ich werde mir auf jedenfall auch, was die Kurbeln angeht, etwas leichteres überlegen.
Entweder auch Atlas oder etwas Anderes, je nach Gewichtsvorteil und Arbeitsaufwand.
Drum wäre es ganz toll wenn du mir das Gewicht von der Serienkurbel und dem Howitzerlager einzeln sagen könntest
Die Herstellerangaben im Internet sind ja immer nicht so vertrauenswürdig

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (30. Juli 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Jopefu: Ich wußte ja bis zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht das es die Atlas in 100er Breite gibt
> Ich werde mir auf jedenfall auch, was die Kurbeln angeht, etwas leichteres überlegen.
> Entweder auch Atlas oder etwas Anderes, je nach Gewichtsvorteil und Arbeitsaufwand.
> Drum wäre es ganz toll wenn du mir das Gewicht von der Serienkurbel und dem Howitzerlager einzeln sagen könntest
> ...



Eine Möglichkeit ist die Umrüstung zurück auf ISIS.
Allerdings mußt Du dann auch den Träger für das Kettenblatt, der an die Kurbel geschraubt wird, wechseln.
Mit einer Truvativ ISIS Stylo Kurbel spart man 100 Gramm gegenüber der normalen Truvativ Holzfeller Howitzer (nicht OCT!).

Gruß


----------



## Peter446688 (30. Juli 2011)

jopefu schrieb:


> Umbau ist abgeschlossen.




von nicolai anhängern wird immer die möglichkeit der maßanfertigung angepriesen, ich frage mich aufgrund des starken einsatzes von headset-spacern bei diesem tfr warum diese möglichkeit nicht genutzt wird und das steuerrohr nicht gleich länger geordert wird?? so sieht das unter dem vorbau irgendwie wie eine sollbruchstelle aus


----------



## Peter446688 (30. Juli 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Eine Möglichkeit ist die Umrüstung zurück auf ISIS.
> Allerdings mußt Du dann auch den Träger für das Kettenblatt, der an die Kurbel geschraubt wird, wechseln.
> Mit einer Truvativ ISIS Stylo Kurbel spart man 100 Gramm gegenüber der normalen Truvativ Holzfeller Howitzer (nicht OCT!).
> 
> Gruß




glaubst du schon, dass truvativ die richtige alternative ist, um das bike leichter zu machen?? und was bringen bei 18 bis 19kg gesamtmasse des mtb 100g einsparung, das verliert man schon bei einem neuen reeridereifen bzw kann es einsparen

wer was leichteres will, wird nicht umhinkommen und warten müssen, bis die g-boxx 1 komplett überarbeitet wird und vom vorserienbastelprodukt, endlich zu einem kleinserienprodukt wird


----------



## Ge!st (30. Juli 2011)

Ich finde das optisch gar nicht sooo schlimm, aber es gibt auch spezielle 1.5 Reduzierspacer auf 1 1/8 Gabelrohre. Also warum sollte man dann das Steuerrohr verlängern, wenn es andere und zudem flexible Möglichkeiten der Anpassung gibt, die auch optisch gut passen sind.


----------



## jopefu (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo LB Jörg
Angaben in Gramm
          Kurbel Truvativ   Holzfeller                                   608,50g
      Innenlager Truvativ 100mm + Distanzring   2,5mm     428,08g
      Kettenblattschrauben 4Stk.                                10,92g
      Aufnahme                                                        74,49g

Kurbel Race Face Atlas FR (Original   743,45g) überarbeitet       728,16g
      Innenlager Race Face                                                       120,87g
Kettenblattschrauben 4Stk.                                               14,71g
Aufnahme überarbeitet                                                      63,50g
Original Distanzscheiben                                                     2,51g
4mm Distanring                                                                  3,10g
3mm Buchsen 4#                                                              1,83g
2,3mm Distanzring                                                              2g
Ersparnis 185g

Hallo Peter,
eine Gabelschaft kann man immer kürzen aber längen geht schwer.
hab noch ein altes Bild gefunden mit gleichlangen Schaft.






schaut jetzt nur so lustig aus weil es ein sehr leichter Spacer(10,03g) ist und das Steuerrohr für 1,5" ist.
lenker mit mehr rise ist schon bestellt.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2011)

Super Danke Dann scheint mir die Atlasmethode die Beste zu sein, wenn ich des Gewicht von dem Truvativ Innenlager sehe
Wobei ich eh erst schauen muß wie das ausgeht, da es bei mir ein Nucloen AM wird....wenn die Eurobike nichts neues bringt in Richtung leichter

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (5. August 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Super Danke Dann scheint mir die Atlasmethode die Beste zu sein, wenn ich des Gewicht von dem Truvativ Innenlager sehe
> Wobei ich eh erst schauen muß wie das ausgeht, da es bei mir ein Nucloen AM wird....wenn die Eurobike nichts neues bringt in Richtung leichter
> 
> G.



So schwer ist das Nucleon AM auch nicht. 
War diese Woche erst in Lübbrechtsen zur 'Anprobe'. 
Trotz Luftgabel und Luftdämpfer hat das Teil mehr als überzeugt.
Ich möchte gar nicht dran denken wenn da erst mit 'Coil' gefedert wird.

Im Oktober isses dann soweit 

Hier ein Bild des (quasi über Nacht für mich aufgebauten) Testbikes in Größe L :





lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2011)

...krasse Farbe...aber trotzdem schön

Werd des Jahr mal zur Eurobike düsen in der Hoffnung auch mal auf einem zu sitzen.
Da die sonst näheste Alternative nur zum Draufsitzen über 1000km fahren in anspruch nehmen würde
Aber wie auch immer und was auch Neues kommt...danach wird geordert...PUNKT

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (5. August 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...krasse Farbe...aber trotzdem schön
> 
> Werd des Jahr mal zur Eurobike düsen in der Hoffnung auch mal auf einem zu sitzen.
> Da die sonst näheste Alternative nur zum Draufsitzen über 1000km fahren in anspruch nehmen würde
> ...



Aber die Fahrt nach Lübbrechtsen lohnt garantiert !
Es waren bei mir auch knapp 1000 km (mit hin und zurück).

Ohne die Probefahrt hätte ich den Rahmen garantiert eine Nummer zu groß gewählt.
 Ausserdem ist es beruhigend wenn man sich das ganze Innenleben von den Nicolai Mannen mal richtig erklären lassen kann und die Einzelteile in die Hand nehmen kann.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2011)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Aber die Fahrt nach Lübbrechtsen lohnt garantiert !
> Es waren bei mir auch knapp 1000 km (mit hin und zurück).
> 
> Ohne die Probefahrt hätte ich den Rahmen garantiert eine Nummer zu groß gewählt.
> ...



Wenn ichs denn gleich mitnehmen könnte würd ich die 1000km sofort fahren
Bei meinen 190cm kommt eh nur L Oberrohrlänge in Frage.
Welche Größe bei welcher Größe hast du denn gewählt?

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (5. August 2011)

Bin 183cm und habe L gewählt.  (Das gelbe Nucleon ist Größe L)
Die Auszugslänge für die 420er Reverb langt dann auch noch wenn man Bergstiefel anhat.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2011)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Bin 183cm und habe M gewählt.
> Die Auszugslänge für die 420er Reverb langt dann auch noch wenn man Bergstiefel anhat.
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang



Meine 150mm KS hat sogar 435mm....nur hat L 31,6mm 
Wir verunstalten gerade den Thraed...man wird uns bald rügen

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (5. August 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Meine 150mm KS hat sogar 435mm....nur hat L 31,6mm
> Wir verunstalten gerade den Thraed...man wird uns bald rügen
> 
> G.



Ab Oktober kann ich dann hoffentlich zum eigentlichen Thema des Threads zurückkehren wenn das Teil aufgebaut wird.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## richtig (20. September 2011)

Zwischen den inneren G-Boxx Gehäusedeckeln und dem Rahmen ist eine schwarze Dichtmasse; sie erinnert an Silikon oder Acryl. Kann mir jemand sagen was genau das ist?

lg
sascha

Oktober: Wolfi, noch ein paar mal schlafen


----------



## WODAN (20. September 2011)

richtig schrieb:


> Zwischen den inneren G-Boxx Gehäusedeckeln und dem Rahmen ist eine schwarze Dichtmasse; sie erinnert an Silikon oder Acryl. Kann mir jemand sagen was genau das ist?
> 
> lg
> sascha
> ...



Moin,
das ist Flächendichtung. Was Nicolai genau verwendet, kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen.
Ich habe beim Zusammenbau einfach loctite Flächendichtung (in Kawagrün!  ) genommen:
HIER


----------



## richtig (20. September 2011)

Super, danke.

Die haben verschiedene Flächendichtstoffe. Dieser hier müsste passen, oder?

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_19752&promotionareaSearchDetail=005
Ist dauerelastisch, auf Silikonbasis...

Was meinst Du?
grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (20. September 2011)

richtig schrieb:


> Super, danke.
> 
> Die haben verschiedene Flächendichtstoffe. Dieser hier müsste passen, oder?
> 
> ...



Paßt!


----------



## richtig (21. September 2011)

dann bestelle ich die; fürs nächste mal.
ich habs jetzt erstmal wieder nur mit montagepaste zusammengebaut.

hat jemand von euch schon mit den positionen des dämpferschlittens etwas rumprobiert?

grussascha


----------



## WODAN (21. September 2011)

Ich fahre momentan einen 216mm Dämpfer mit den Umlenkwippen vom Helius AM 

Ist aber noch in der Erprobungsphase, bisher sehr gutes Ansprechverhalten und genug Reserve.


----------



## richtig (22. September 2011)

verändert sich die geometrie durch den aufbau?
bleibt der fw der gleiche?
warum hast du die umlenkhebel getauscht?


grussascha


----------



## WODAN (23. September 2011)

richtig schrieb:


> verändert sich die geometrie durch den aufbau?
> bleibt der fw der gleiche?
> warum hast du die umlenkhebel getauscht?
> 
> ...



Moin,

Geo hat sich so gut wie nicht geändert, gleicht die Gabel mit 170mm FW wieder aus.
Federweg müßte etwas mehr geworden sein.
Grund des Umbaus? Nur so 

Gruß


----------



## wolfi_1 (23. September 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Geo hat sich so gut wie nicht geändert, gleicht die Gabel mit 170mm FW wieder aus.
> Federweg müßte etwas mehr geworden sein.
> ...



Am Federungsverhalten sollte sich aber schon was geändert haben, oder ?

Zumindest ist das bei meinem 2007er FR so wenn ich die Lufthebel und die normalen Hebel vergleiche.

Die Charakteristik bei den alten Hebeln ist zum Ende hin degressiv, während die neueren Umlenkhebel erst leicht degressiv und dann progressiv sind.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## waldschrad (24. September 2011)

guten morgen zusammen! 
aaah!hebelei...!
bevor ich glii wieder wüten gehe,kleine frage:

wieso is bei mir n anderes blechteil verbaut, als bei allen andern e2s/IONs...????

hab ma bei vinc angefragt...
hätt mim "bekannten"design denk no biz meh bodenfreiheit-sprich noch 11mm luft zw umlhebel und sitzrohr...
kennt den einer?







greetz chris


----------



## Kunstflieger (24. September 2011)

Ist es nur anders zu ION's oder auch anders zu anderen E2's.
Ich habe beim GB2 nämlich auch andere wie bei den normalen ION's.
Ich kann dir aber nicht sagen wie sich das mit dem Anstand verhält da ich einen 240mm Dämpfer fahre.


----------



## kroiterfee (25. September 2011)

mittelfristig möchte ich meinen ein-bike-fuhrpark umkrempeln. ich möchte ein leichtes ac als trail- und tourenbike haben und etwas schweres für den park. ich dachte an ein ion gb2. die g-boxx 2 hat ja eine wesentlich geringere übersetztungsbreite als die g-boxx 1. welche übersetzung bietet die 2?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (25. September 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> mittelfristig möchte ich meinen ein-bike-fuhrpark umkrempeln. ich möchte ein leichtes ac als trail- und tourenbike haben und etwas schweres für den park. ich dachte an ein ion gb2. die g-boxx 2 hat ja eine wesentlich geringere übersetztungsbreite als die g-boxx 1. welche übersetzung bietet die 2?



Schau mal HIER


Übersetzung:
HIER


----------



## waldschrad (25. September 2011)

@ kunstflieger:
alle e2s die ich auf pics gesehen habe hatten den gleichen anderen,"standart", drin....allerdings alle mit stahlfeder....
alle schwingen standen unbelastet steiler.
der verbaute  -1° angelset sollte optidsch nicht so viel ausmachen.

mal schauen was N meint...

sry das i dir net zurückgeschrieben hab-voll untergegangen.fahrbericht gibts demnächst mal...


----------



## waldschrad (29. September 2011)

der UL ergibt sich durchs verbaute 1.5"-> gusset rutscht biz nach hinten

.....im nachhinein ärgert mich das i net selbst drauf gekommen bin...

das teil macht einfach spass!
greetz chris


----------



## jopefu (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
verkaufe mein TFR komplett oder rahmen!!
wer interesse hat pm an mich.
mfg josef

09.10.11 Rahmen ist weg!!!

ein BOS STOY wäre noch übrig.


----------



## richtig (3. Oktober 2011)

@jopefu: hat da jemand den pinion rahmen entdeckt


----------



## jopefu (3. Oktober 2011)

Nein, wird ein bike mit einer 888


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopefu (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo braucht wer einen BOS STOY für sein TFR ?


----------



## Elfriede (5. November 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> schon wieder ein getriebebike !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wa, wo ist das Foto hin? Das wird doch noch als Inspiration gebraucht!


----------



## Team Nicolai (5. November 2011)

Welches Foto brauchst du den ?

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Elfriede (5. November 2011)

Hey, das passende Bild zu deinem Beitrag. Ich sehe da jetzt nur ein Fragezeichen. War glaube ich ein silbernes M Nucleon AM. Bin mir bei der Farbe aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Ge!st (6. November 2011)

Zur Wartung des Primärantriebs hätte ich einen Tipp und zwar *Weicon Ketten und Seilspray*, das Zeug wirkt z.B. bei der Hammerschmidt gradezu wahre Wunder (im Overdrive dauerhafte Ruhe) und auch beim Primärantrieb der G-Boxx 1 ist das *Weicon Ketten und Seilspray*, wirklich eine Empfehlung wert. Nach der Anwendung das Bike min. 12 Stunden in Ruhe lassen, damit das Zeug einwirken kann und einen gut haftenden Schmierfilm bildet.


----------



## sakri (13. November 2011)

ist es eigentlich möglich eine 10fach kette bei einer g-boxx 1 zu fahren? oder sind die ritzel dafür zu dick?


----------



## waldschrad (17. November 2011)

warum???


----------



## Timmy35 (17. November 2011)

Gewichtsersparnis


----------



## waldschrad (18. November 2011)

dacht ichs mir doch... denn glii gates...und ne lightroloff...mit gelchem bist unterwegs?


----------



## sakri (19. November 2011)

ja, wegen dem gewicht...

nicolai nucleon tst evo..also nix mit gates und lightrohloff....

"leicht" darfs trotzdem werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhombus (20. November 2011)

Gates könnte sogar funktionieren! Das Problem ist der Riemen. Die sind ja leider sehr in der Auswahl beschränkt...


----------



## WODAN (20. November 2011)

sakri schrieb:


> ja, wegen dem gewicht...
> 
> nicolai nucleon tst evo..also nix mit gates und lightrohloff....
> 
> "leicht" darfs trotzdem werden...



Schick, was für ein Gewicht peilst Du denn an mit dem EVO? hast Du schon Bilder?


----------



## sakri (20. November 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Gates könnte sogar funktionieren! Das Problem ist der Riemen. Die sind ja leider sehr in der Auswahl beschränkt...


 
nö, geht nicht..ausser du kannst den rahmen teilen und wieder zusammenflicken 

(hinterbau hat eine querstrebe..)

gewicht ist so um 18.5kg geplant mit 3.1kg gabel, 2ply-reifen...

bis jetzt kann ich noch keine fotos posten, da ganzer rahmen mehr oder weniger auseinander und viele teile noch fehlen...

möchte einen vivid air verbauen..wie siehts mit dem tune aus?
tendiere zum tune c (high) richtig so, oder`?


----------



## Rhombus (20. November 2011)

Den Rahmen anzupassen sehe ich. Icht als Problem an!

Die riemenlängen sind das Problem!!!

Mein tfr wiegt 17,4kg mit 650g Stütze.  Ich sehe absolut keine Möglichkeit irgendwo ein Gramm einzusparen. Ich denke, leichter geht nur mit unsinnigen cc-Parts.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2011)

17,4 ist ja toll. Hab ja auch die 650g Sattelstütze. Mit welchen Reifen und Schläuchen kommst du auf das Gewicht?

@Sakri: Ich würde mir auh vom Zerlegten in Einzelteile Bilder anschauen 

G.


----------



## sakri (20. November 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> 17,4 ist ja toll. Hab ja auch die 650g Sattelstütze. Mit welchen Reifen und Schläuchen kommst du auf das Gewicht?
> 
> @Sakri: Ich würde mir auh vom Zerlegten in Einzelteile Bilder anschauen
> 
> G.


 
ist aber schonwieder zusammen, zumindest die ganze g-boxx im hauptrahmen.

hinterbau auch wieder als ganze einheit, also mit bremse usw.

nur leider warte ich auf das doofe rohloff schaltseil.. also muss der hinterbau noch warten. morgen sollte allerdings der steuersatz und die kabel ankommen.

also kann auch die ganze front montiert werden...


----------



## Rhombus (20. November 2011)

@jörg

Vorne minion 2.5 , hinten ardent 2.4 beide maxxpro 60a

Ohne schläuche 

Aber ich habe auch alle anderen Parts relativ leicht gewählt. Ich könnte höchstens noch ein paar Gramm am Dämpfer sparen. Macht aber wahrscheinlich eher keinen Sinn!
Die Gabel ist die Lyrik mit 2012er missioncontol und 170mm absenkbar auf 140, Luft. Ich stell mal ein Part Bilder ein, wenn ich mal an die Cam denke...

Die rase ist am tfr übrigens nicht so toll, da der Versatz, wie immer, stört! Da muss ich mir was einfallen lassen


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2011)

Von dem doofen Rohloffschaltseil hab ich mir zum Glück gleich 2 auf Reserve mitordern lassen.
Ich hab lieber immer alles parat daheim....nach 25Jahren Mountainbiken.

G.


----------



## sakri (20. November 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Von dem doofen Rohloffschaltseil hab ich mir zum Glück gleich 2 auf Reserve mitordern lassen.
> Ich hab lieber immer alles parat daheim....nach 25Jahren Mountainbiken.
> 
> G.


 
hab das bike erst seit letztem wochenende... also kann ich solches zeug nicht einlagern

allerdings habe ich mir auch gleich ein paar bestellt

wüsste aber doch lieber ob tune c richtig im nucleon evo tst ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> @jörg
> 
> Vorne minion 2.5 , hinten ardent 2.4 beide maxxpro 60a
> 
> ...



Reifen passen ja zum anspruchsvollen Touren. Ja der Versatz nach oben ist schon groß beim Nicolai. 
Evtl werd ichs mal mit Nokons probieren. Hatte ich bei der GD auch und hat sehr gut funktioniert

G.


----------



## Rhombus (20. November 2011)

Beim am wird's besser sein, da ist das Sitzrohr deutlich steiler!

Ich habe nokons an der schwatten mamba dran. Das ist nicht so einfach, da zum einen der Zug deutlich dicker ist und zum anderen sich dieser Zug nicht vom Bolzen trennen lässt. Ich habe einen neuen bolzen gebaut und ein 1,1er Seil im Bolzen mit einem Nagel fixiert. Funktioniert seit 3tkm problemlos. Aber die Herstellung war Mist!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Beim am wird's besser sein, da ist das Sitzrohr deutlich steiler!
> 
> Ich habe nokons an der schwatten mamba dran. Das ist nicht so einfach, da zum einen der Zug deutlich dicker ist und zum anderen sich dieser Zug nicht vom Bolzen trennen lässt. Ich habe einen neuen bolzen gebaut und ein 1,1er Seil im Bolzen mit einem Nagel fixiert. Funktioniert seit 3tkm problemlos. Aber die Herstellung war Mist!



Ups, an solche Problem hatte ich bis jetzt garnicht gedacht.

G.


----------



## sakri (22. November 2011)

soo..nach entlichem warten und versagen seitens dhl ist heute das erste packet angekommen..steuerlagersatz eingepresst...ales gepasst.

dann die bekackten rohloff schaltseile ausgepackt...siehe da: viel zu kurz abgeschnitten für ein g-boxx bike... anstatt die dinger einfach 1m lang zu verkufen.

grrrr!!!

woher bekommt man genügend lange kabel in 0.9mm?


----------



## Rhombus (22. November 2011)

Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt! Ich habe jetzt einfach mal 1,0mm Stahlseil gekauft. Vielleicht geht das. Ich hab noch 10m 0,9er rumliegen. Allerdings ist das zu fein, so dass das Seil sehr kurzlebig ist.
Das Seil muss zwingend 1x19er Seil sein!!! Feineres funktioniert nicht.


----------



## sakri (22. November 2011)

hmm? du hast noch 10m rumliegen und benutzt trotzdem ein 1.0mm ?

woher hast du ein 1.0mm seil? baumarkt? willst du vielleicht etwas von deinem 0.9er loswerden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (22. November 2011)

Hier gibts verschiedenste Drahtseile.


----------



## Rhombus (23. November 2011)

sakri schrieb:


> hmm? du hast noch 10m rumliegen und benutzt trotzdem ein 1.0mm ?
> 
> woher hast du ein 1.0mm seil? baumarkt? willst du vielleicht etwas von deinem 0.9er loswerden?



Hast du nach dem Satz mit dem 0,9er aufgehört zu lesen?

Von mir aus kannst du das gedämmte 0,9er haben! Aber wird auch bei dir nicht, oder nur kurz, funktionieren!
Und gerade bei der Konstruktion des Nucleon ist das sehr sehr ärgerlich!

Wenn mich die Muse packt, werde ich das 1,0er mal einziehen. Wenn das gut funktioniert, ist ein 1,0er eigentlich besser als ein 0,9er, da es ja auch länger halten müsste.


----------



## Rhombus (23. November 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Hier gibts verschiedenste Drahtseile.



Die haben sogar 1x7 va-Seil in 0,9mm.

Das sollte noch stabiler als 1x19 sein.

1x19 haben die auch. Ich denke, dass dieses das Optimum darstellt, da das Seil ja nicht nur stabil genug, sondern auch flexibel genug sein sollte....


----------



## wolfi_1 (23. November 2011)

Kennt jemand das Verschleissverhalten des Primärantriebs, sprich : wie lange hält die Kette und die 37/18 Stahlritzelkombination an der Kurbel ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## wolfi_1 (23. November 2011)

Für Leute, die noch Alternativen bei Kurbeln mit 100mm Innenlager suchen :

Race Face mit 100mm hat ja Jopefu schon mit etwas aufwand verbaut.

Hab gestern noch eine Kurbel von E Thirteen mit 30mm Achse für 100mm Gehäusebreite gesehen.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=59012

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Rhombus (23. November 2011)

Die Ritzel sind gehärtet, die werden locker 50tkm halten. Ich denke, die Kette ist auch keine Standartkette und wird auch sehr sehr lange halten.


----------



## Rhombus (23. November 2011)

Die gibt es nicht als 100mm Version!



wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Für Leute, die noch Alternativen bei Kurbeln mit 100mm Innenlager suchen :
> 
> Race Face mit 100mm hat ja Jopefu schon mit etwas aufwand verbaut.
> 
> ...


----------



## wolfi_1 (23. November 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Die gibt es nicht als 100mm Version!



Scheinbar doch - oder es ist ein Tippfehler von CRC ???

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## wolfi_1 (23. November 2011)

Die 100mm Version von E Thirteen ist für 'Snowbikes' a la Surly mit 3'' Reifen :

http://get.perigeum.com/ethirteen/100mm-BB-Snowbike-Cranks

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2011)

Ja die E13 hab ich auch schon endeckt. 
Bei der würde aber, glaube ich zu mindest, die Kurbel selbst am Rahmen angehen.
Es gibt aber von Surly selbst eine, die sehr interessant ist. So in der Art einer BMX Kurbel mit komplett einzelner Welle.
Aber non dieser hab ich noch niergens irgndwein Gewicht gefunden.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sakri (23. November 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Hast du nach dem Satz mit dem 0,9er aufgehört zu lesen?
> 
> Von mir aus kannst du das gedämmte 0,9er haben! Aber wird auch bei dir nicht, oder nur kurz, funktionieren!
> Und gerade bei der Konstruktion des Nucleon ist das sehr sehr ärgerlich!
> ...



Nein hab ich nicht. Ich frage mich nur wie die ganzen nucleon besitzer trotzdem mit ihren 0.9mm seil klarkommen.
Hab gestern ein 1mm seil eingezogen..ist jedoch schwerfällig und hängt.
Habe jedoch noch den tipp bekommen, dass man an einem normalen 1,2mm schaltseil die äussersten feinen drähte entfernen kann. Mit etwas glück hat man ein seil erwischt, welches innen rund ist. Durchmesser nach der aktion 0.8mm. Werds mal damit versuchen.. besser als nichts....


----------



## Rhombus (23. November 2011)

sakri schrieb:


> Nein hab ich nicht. Ich frage mich nur wie die ganzen nucleon besitzer trotzdem mit ihren 0.9mm seil klarkommen.
> Hab gestern ein 1mm seil eingezogen..ist jedoch schwerfällig und hängt.
> Habe jedoch noch den tipp bekommen, dass man an einem normalen 1,2mm schaltseil die äussersten feinen drähte entfernen kann. Mit etwas glück hat man ein seil erwischt, welches innen rund ist. Durchmesser nach der aktion 0.8mm. Werds mal damit versuchen.. besser als nichts....



Weil mein 0,9er Seil ein 7x7er Seil ist und dieses zu fein ist und sich unmittelbar aufribbelt.


----------



## EvoOlli (23. November 2011)

Darf ich mal fragen, warum ihr das 0.9er Seil nicht einfach bei Nicolai kauft ?


----------



## sakri (23. November 2011)

EvoOlli schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen, warum ihr das 0.9er Seil nicht einfach bei Nicolai kauft ?



Weil ich keine ust habe 1 woche auf ein dämliches seil zu warten und es auch so gehen sollte.

(wohne in der schweiz)

Ausserdem stoppt sonst mein ganzer aufbau, da der hinterbau nicht ohne seil montiert werden kann.


----------



## EvoOlli (23. November 2011)

Aber nicht alle wohnen in der Schweiz..und hier wird ein Aufwand getrieben, als ob es den Schaltzug überhaupt nicht mehr gibt und auch Nicolai und Rohloff nicht mehr existent sind


----------



## entlebucher (23. November 2011)

Wahnsinn dieser Erfindungsreichtum

Geht doch einfach in den nächsten Modellbauladen... dort kriegt man Edelstahllitzen in (fast) jeder gewünschten Dicke. Ohne Lieferzeiten, ohne Apothekenpreise.


----------



## wolfi_1 (23. November 2011)

entlebucher schrieb:


> Wahnsinn dieser Erfindungsreichtum
> 
> Geht doch einfach in den nächsten Modellbauladen... dort kriegt man Edelstahllitzen in (fast) jeder gewünschten Dicke. Ohne Lieferzeiten, ohne Apothekenpreise.



Bei Rohloff kann man das 0,9er Seil als Meterware für 1,85 Euro pro Meter beziehen.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## entlebucher (23. November 2011)

Die Apothekenpreise waren nicht auf Rohloff bezogen, sondern auf die Idee direkt bei einer Seilerei zu beziehen... hatte vor Jahren auch mal bei einer Seilerei angefragt und dort hätte man mir bei einer Bestellung einen massiven Mindermengenzuschlag auf's Auge gedrückt.

sorry, war missverständlich


----------



## wolfi_1 (23. November 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja die E13 hab ich auch schon endeckt.
> Bei der würde aber, glaube ich zu mindest, die Kurbel selbst am Rahmen angehen.
> Es gibt aber von Surly selbst eine, die sehr interessant ist. So in der Art einer BMX Kurbel mit komplett einzelner Welle.
> Aber non dieser hab ich noch niergens irgndwein Gewicht gefunden.
> ...



Das Teil von Surly (Mr. Whirly) sieht gar net mal so schlecht aus ... vor allem um Welten preiswerter als die vorher genannten Teile.
Gewicht konnte ich dazu aber nichts finden ...

Aber jetzt muss erst mal mein Nucleon kommen ... 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2011)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Das Teil von Surly (Mr. Whirly) sieht gar net mal so schlecht aus ... vor allem um Welten preiswerter als die vorher genannten Teile.
> Gewicht konnte ich dazu aber nichts finden ...
> 
> Aber jetzt muss erst mal mein Nucleon kommen ...
> ...



Ja da wirds langsam Zeit...sonst kommt ja meins noch vor deinem 

G.


----------



## sakri (29. November 2011)

soo...endlich istts geschaft...alles wieder zusammengesetzt..

gewicht momentan 19.2kg mit 2ply und 3100g gabel

allerdings mit defektem roco tst mit stahlfeder (1074g)
wird noch ersetzt durch einen vivid air (unterwegs)

macht dann ca. 18.7kg

es folgt dann später noch ein umbau auf eine raceface atlas kurbel...dann müsste ich in etwa bei 18.5kg liegen....ziel erreicht!

fotos kommen mit dem dämpfer


----------



## WODAN (29. November 2011)

sakri schrieb:


> soo...endlich istts geschaft...alles wieder zusammengesetzt..
> 
> gewicht momentan 19.2kg mit 2ply und 3100g gabel
> 
> ...



Fein! 
Der Umbau auf Race Race Atlas Kurbel bringt aber keine 200 Gramm weniger


----------



## sakri (29. November 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Fein!
> Der Umbau auf Race Race Atlas Kurbel bringt aber keine 200 Gramm weniger


 
je nachdem was gerade für eine kurbel drinsteckt schon...

bei mir währens aber auch eher 100gr (hab oct verbaut)

aber ein paar andere kleinere änderungen sind da mit einberechnet...


----------



## WODAN (29. November 2011)

sakri schrieb:


> je nachdem was gerade für eine kurbel drinsteckt schon...
> 
> bei mir währens aber auch eher 100gr (hab oct verbaut)
> 
> aber ein paar andere kleinere änderungen sind da mit einberechnet...



Bei meinem TFR hatte ich damals von Howitzer mit normalen Holzfeller Kurbel (kein OCT) auf Stylo Isis gewechselt (natürlich samt Innenlager). Hatte auch ca. 110 g gebracht


----------



## sakri (29. November 2011)

geht mir bei der kurbel auch weniger ums gewicht. viel mehr sollen die beschissenen truvativ lager verschwinden....

wenn dabei noch etwas gewicht dahinschmilzt, warum nicht. ausserdem sieht die atlas einfach besser aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvoOlli (30. November 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Bei meinem TFR hatte ich damals von Howitzer mit normalen Holzfeller Kurbel (kein OCT) auf Stylo Isis gewechselt (natürlich samt Innenlager). Hatte auch ca. 110 g gebracht





Uppsss...ich habe von Stylo ISIS auf Holzfeller OCT gewechselt, da waren es knapp 160 Gramm mehr 

Der Grund war der unheimlich schlechte Lauf des ISIS Lagers...jetzt mit dem Howitzer Lager dreht sogar die Kurbel beim Schieben mit


----------



## WODAN (6. Dezember 2011)

sakri schrieb:


> geht mir bei der kurbel auch weniger ums gewicht. viel mehr sollen die beschissenen truvativ lager verschwinden....
> 
> wenn dabei noch etwas gewicht dahinschmilzt, warum nicht. ausserdem sieht die atlas einfach besser aus



Poste doch mal bitte eine Teileliste von deinem EVO, ich versuche Meines momentan auch etwas leichter zu bekommen, aber irgendwie gelingt es mir nicht weit unter 19 kg zu kommen :-(

Rahmen: Nicolai Nucleon TST Evo
Federgabel: Rock Shox Boxxer WC 2010
Dämpfer: Fox DHX5 Coil
Shifter:Rohloff
Schaltwerk: G-Boxx 1 mit Rohloff 14-Gang
Kurbeln: Truvativ Holzfeller, CNC bearbeitet für G-Boxx
Innenlager: Truvativ Howitzer für 100mm Gehäuse
Pedale: Shimano PD-M647
Bremsen: Hope Moto M6
Nabe vorne: Tune MK
Felge vorne: Mavic En521
Reifen vorne: Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2,35" FR
Nabe hinten: Nicolai COR Steckachse
Felge hinten: Mavic EX721
Reifen hinten: Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2,35" DH
Lenker: Answer Protaper
Vorbau: Race Face Atlas FR directmount
Griffe: Odi Roughe
Steuersatz: Chris King Steelset
Sattel: Selle Italia 145g
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite, gekürzt
Sattelklemme: Tune Würger
Schaltzüge: Nokon


----------



## baiano (7. Dezember 2011)

Hi Wodan, 

ich habe bei meinem Evo letztes Jahr die Gustav M durch eine Marta und meine Time Z-control durch die Shimano XTR PdM985 ersetzt. Bislang haben sich diese Teile auch im DH Betrieb als zuverlässig erwiesen. 
Dort wäre bei Dir doch auch noch Potenzial nach unten?

Grussfelix


----------



## WODAN (7. Dezember 2011)

baiano schrieb:


> Hi Wodan,
> 
> ich habe bei meinem Evo letztes Jahr die Gustav M durch eine Marta und meine Time Z-control durch die Shimano XTR PdM985 ersetzt. Bislang haben sich diese Teile auch im DH Betrieb als zuverlässig erwiesen.
> Dort wäre bei Dir doch auch noch Potenzial nach unten?
> ...



Hi Felix,
die XTR PdM985 fahre ich auf dem ION und haben die IXS Rennen auch mitgemacht. Alleridings hatte ich auch schon eine krumme Achse, wo ich neue Pedale auf Garantie bekommen habe.
Bremse habe ich schon von Gustav M auf M6 getauscht, eventuell schraube ich mal vom anderen Bike die Formula the one um 
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## nollak (7. Dezember 2011)

Also The One kann einiges. Hab mit der The One letzte Saison am Ufo meine Gustav ersetzt. Habs nie bereut bremst astrein.


----------



## sakri (7. Dezember 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Poste doch mal bitte eine Teileliste von deinem EVO, ich versuche Meines momentan auch etwas leichter zu bekommen, aber irgendwie gelingt es mir nicht weit unter 19 kg zu kommen :-(


 
kann ich machen, allerdings ist der vivid air noch nicht eingebaut, da die burgtec buchsen noch unterwegs sind..

Rahmen: Nicolai Nucleon TST Evo grösse M, eloxiert (team ausführung)
Federgabel: Bos Idylle Rare 2012
Dämpfer: noch roco tst r, vivid air liegt aber da
Shifter:Speedskater
Schaltwerk: G-Boxx 1 mit Rohloff 14-Gang
Kurbeln: Truvativ Holzfeller OCT, CNC bearbeitet für G-Boxx
Innenlager: Truvativ Howitzer Team für 100mm Gehäuse
Pedale: Nuke Proof Proton magnesium mit TI-Achsen
Bremsen: Formula the One 2011
Nabe vorne: Hope pro 2 evo
Felge vorne: ZTR FLOW
Reifen vorne: Intense Intruder 2.35 2ply
Nabe hinten: Nicolai COR Steckachse
Felge hinten: Dt Swiss ex5.1 (war noch über)
Reifen hinten: Intense DH 2.35 2ply
Lenker: Element Nickel Wide Flatbar, wird noch ersetzt durch ENVE Carbon Riser
Vorbau: Straitline 28mm
Griffe: bbb gummi
Steuersatz: Acros AH-07
Sattel: SDG I-Fly Kevlar
Sattelstütze: SDG I-Beam Carbon gekürzt
Sattelklemme: Straitline
Schaltzüge: Shimano
Schlauch vorne: Maxxis Ultralight (125g hält mit 2 ply)
Schlauch hinten: Maxxis Welterweight 190g

macht dann (mit element lenker und Roco 19.2kg)

geplant sind noch:

Kabelklemmen leichter gestalten, evtl. löten (jetzt sind irgendwelche 40g dinger aus messing montiert..)
Vivid Air verbauen
Burgtec offset Ti bushings
enve carbon riser
paar Ti-Schrauben (die dicken zumindest)
atlas FR umbau


----------



## wolfi_1 (8. Dezember 2011)

Hat überhaupt schon mal jemand mit einem Nucleon die Überlastsicherung der verbauten Rohloff geknackt ? (Abscheren der Kunststoff Kuppelbolzen im inneren der Nabe)

Die Eingangsübersetzung der Nucleons ist mit 37/18 ja deutlich unter dem von Rohloff erlaubtem Faktor 2,4

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## wolfi_1 (14. Dezember 2011)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Hat überhaupt schon mal jemand mit einem Nucleon die Überlastsicherung der verbauten Rohloff geknackt ? (Abscheren der Kunststoff Kuppelbolzen im inneren der Nabe)
> 
> Die Eingangsübersetzung der Nucleons ist mit 37/18 ja deutlich unter dem von Rohloff erlaubtem Faktor 2,4
> 
> ...



Hab zumindest schon mal von Nicolai die Antwort erhalten, dass es bislang noch keiner geschafft hat. Sieht also gut aus 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## WODAN (14. Dezember 2011)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Hab zumindest schon mal von Nicolai die Antwort erhalten, dass es bislang noch keiner geschafft hat. Sieht also gut aus
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang



Laut Hendrik dem Teammechaniker gab es auch damals mit dem EVO im DH-WC nie Ausfälle an der G-Boxx


----------



## WODAN (24. Dezember 2011)

Schade das Nicolai nicht mehr die Magnesium Teile für die G-Boxx anbietet, somit wären mit Titanschrauben gut 480 Gramm (TFR) Ersparnis drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2011)

Wie hat denn der Rest der Nucleonfahrer die Leitungsführung gelöst?
Wenn ich nur die beiden vorgesehenen Befestigungspunkte verwende, dann biegt sich die Bremsleitung recht laut in den Reifen beim Einfedern.
Mit dem zusätzlichen Kabelbinder war zumindest Ruhe, aber für die Bremsleitung und die Auflagepunkte der Leitung eher ungut.
Erst das weglassen des Befestigungspunktes an der Box war eine recht gute Lösung für Leitung und Rahmen.
Zu welchen Lösungen seit ihr denn gekommen...oder hats gar keine Probleme gegeben???





G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Schade das Nicolai nicht mehr die Magnesium Teile für die G-Boxx anbietet, somit wären mit Titanschrauben gut 480 Gramm (TFR) Ersparnis drin



Gabs wohl sowas mal 
Ein Titanschraubenkit alleine würde beim Nucleon ja schon was ausmachen.

G.


----------



## waldschrad (25. Dezember 2011)

jaaaa!!!! magnesium 
dann noch über die rohloff...
fast n kilo...

bei mir passt das mit den 2 haltern tiptop...

gut nacht chris


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2011)

Wenns das mal gab müssen doch noch Teile davon irgendwo rumschwieren

Dann scheints wohl an der Lage des XTR Leitungsabgangs zu liegen das sie sich in den Reifen biegt. Aber egal Problem ist ja behoben

G.


----------



## WODAN (25. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenns das mal gab müssen doch noch Teile davon irgendwo rumschwieren
> 
> Dann scheints wohl an der Lage des XTR Leitungsabgangs zu liegen das sie sich in den Reifen biegt. Aber egal Problem ist ja behoben
> 
> G.



Es gab die Magnesium Teile, habe eine alte Excel Tabelle von Nicolai mit den genauen Gewichten.
Angeblich waren diese Teile leider nicht so haltbar, da es auch Umlenkhebel und Ähnliches daraus gab, deshalb werden sie nicht mehr gebaut.

So sah das Ganze aus:


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2011)

Interessant...

G.


----------



## Team Nicolai (25. Dezember 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Es gab die Magnesium Teile, habe eine alte Excel Tabelle von Nicolai mit den genauen Gewichten.
> Angeblich waren diese Teile leider nicht so haltbar, da es auch Umlenkhebel und Ähnliches daraus gab, deshalb werden sie nicht mehr gebaut.
> 
> So sah das Ganze aus:



und ihr wollt glaube ich nicht wissen, was die sachen gekostet haben

frohe weihnachten

Der Thomas


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2011)

Doch natürlich 

G.


----------



## WODAN (25. Dezember 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> und ihr wollt glaube ich nicht wissen, was die sachen gekostet haben
> 
> frohe weihnachten
> 
> Der Thomas



Glaube 1200 Euro für 480 Gramm Ersparnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2011)

Ui...ja da wird das Euro/Gramm Verhältnis schon angespannt. Aber dafür bekommt man ja 480g am Stück

G.


----------



## waldschrad (27. Dezember 2011)

happig...da leg i no 1k drauf,hol mir ne fräse,biz programmieren dann fräs i mir das zeugs selber...bzw mehrmals.gell... 
im ernst:in 1-2jahrn hab i meine kleene daheim...cnc...insofern...
gruss chris


----------



## Ge!st (30. Dezember 2011)

Da ich mir für mein TFR eine neue Kurbel kaufen möchte, bräuchte ich ein bisschen Input: Welche Kurbel könnt ihr empfehlen, auf was muss ich achten, was für Anpassungen kommen auf mich zu?

Da man für die G-Box 1 ein Innenlager für 100 mm Gehäusebreite braucht, wird das Ganze schon Mal an dem Punkt nicht einfach, es sei denn, man nutzt das Lager weiter und kauft nur neue Kurbelarme.

Ich bin für alle Anregung und Tipps dankbar.

/edit: Ich habe ein bisschen recherchiert und z.B. die Race Face Atlas FR gibt es wohl auch in einer 100 mm Version.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2011)

Die gäbe es noch in 100mm...http://surlybikes.com/parts/mr_whirly_crank

G.


----------



## WODAN (30. Dezember 2011)

jopefu hat das ganze schon mit einer Race Face Atlas Kurbel gemacht, siehe hier in seinem Fotoalbum


----------



## Ge!st (30. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Links.

Die Anpassung einer Race Face Atlas FR schein nach den Fotos von Jopefu zu urteilen recht aufwendig zu sein. Das wird sich auch bei der Whirly Crank nötig sein!

Ich bin zwar gut mit Werkzeug zum Aufbauen und Warten meiner Bikes ausgestattet, aber Teile herstellen oder Teil über das Maß von bohren, sägen, schleifen und feilen zu bearbeiten, ist bei mir nicht drin.

Ich glauben ich werden das Innenlager drinlassen und muss mich mit neuen Kurbelarmen zufrieden geben, die nötigen Anpassungen des Sterns halte ich mit meinem Möglichkeiten für machbar, was von Middleburn oder Stronglight!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (30. Dezember 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Danke für die Links.
> 
> Die Anpassung einer Race Face Atlas FR schein nach den Fotos von Jopefu zu urteilen recht aufwendig zu sein. Das wird sich auch bei der Whirly Crank nötig sein!
> 
> ...



Zu dem Entschluß bin ich auch schon vor einiger Zeit bei meinem TFR gekommen.
Dort habe ich dann auf Isis umgerüstet, um eine 100g leichtere Stylo Kurbel zu fahren.
Beim Evo fiel dann die Wahl auf eine chrom-schwarze Holzfeller Kurbel, die ich selbst angepaßt habe.

An Middleburn hatte ich auch einige Zeit gedacht, ist aber ISIS und kein Howitzer.

PS: meine Race face Atlas Kurbel Suche ist fürs MPire


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> An Middleburn hatte ich auch einige Zeit gedacht, ist aber ISIS und kein Howitzer.



Das ist immernoch die Sache die ich nicht begriffen habe. 
Dachte immer Howitzerlager haben Isis.
Ich kann doch die Holzfellerkurbel auch an jedes Isislager schrauben.
Wie unterscheidet sich die Issisaufnahme denn von der Howitzer???

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ich glauben ich werden das Innenlager drinlassen und muss mich mit neuen Kurbelarmen zufrieden geben, die nötigen Anpassungen des Sterns halte ich mit meinem Möglichkeiten für machbar, was von Middleburn oder Stronglight!



Das war auch mein Gedanke. Da man bei der Middleburn den Stern abnehmen kann, kann man ihn schön in die Drehmaschine einspannen.
Wobei die OCT Holzfellerkurbeln garnimmer so schwer ausschauen wie die alten Vollmaterialdinger.
Muß ich eh erstmal wiegen ob sichs überhaupt noch rentiert

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2011)

@Wodan: Oke, jetzt weiß ichs...habs eben mal beide nachgemessen und ausprobiert. Geht tatsächlich nur in eine Richtung

G.


----------



## Ge!st (31. Dezember 2011)

Was soll der ganze SCHEI**, warum immer neue "Standards" und dann wird sich noch nicht mal daran gehalten und ISIS von X ist nicht kompatibel mit ISIS von Y...


----------



## WODAN (31. Dezember 2011)

Jaja 

ISIS war/ist ein offener Std., den ja auch andere Firmen wie Race Face, Middleburn u.a., benutzt haben.

Howitzer ist nicht kompatibel zu ISIS und wird nur von Truvativ gebaut.

Um bei einer G-Boxx1 von Howitzer zu Isis zu wechseln, braucht Ihr neben dem neuen ISIS Innenlager/Kurbel, auch den Adapter, der an die Kurbel mit den Kettenblattschrauben befestigt wird. Durch diesen Adapter wird dann das Ritzel für den Primärantrieb verschraubt 
Und Ihr müßt zur Dichtung den hässlichen Gammaring verbauen.

Zu sehen hier:


----------



## Ge!st (31. Dezember 2011)

Schade das es keine halbwegs einfache Lösung gibt einem Bike mit G-Boxx 1 eine neue Kurbel (am besten noch mit Innenlager) zu verpassen. Ein Kit von Nikolai wäre klasse, um eine Alternative zum Howitzer Innenlager + Holzfeller Kurbel ohne extrem Bastelei einsetzen zu können, denn die meinten Leute haben keine Drehbank und Fräse noch können sie mit den Geräten überhaupt umgehen.

Wodan dein TFR ist einfach ein Sahneteil


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2012)

Ja so ist das mit den Standarts in der Fahrradindustrie

Gibts eigentlich irgendeine Faustregel wie stark man die Kette spannt? Auf dem Video ist das ja net so wirklich ersichtlich, wieviel Kraft aufgewendet wird um sie so nach oben zu drücken...hätten lieber einen Beutel Zucker zur Veranschaulichung unten dran hängen sollen

@Wolfi_1: Welchen Trick hast denn du angewenden, um das Spezialkettenblatt auf der Antriebskurbelseite, auf dieses Plastikteil, anständig beim Kurbelanschrauben drauf zu bekommen?

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (1. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja so ist das mit den Standarts in der Fahrradindustrie
> 
> Gibts eigentlich irgendeine Faustregel wie stark man die Kette spannt? Auf dem Video ist das ja net so wirklich ersichtlich, wieviel Kraft aufgewendet wird um sie so nach oben zu drücken...hätten lieber einen Beutel Zucker zur Veranschaulichung unten dran hängen sollen
> 
> ...



@Jörg:  dazu nimmt man wie in der Anleitung beschrieben 3 längere Schrauben (45-50/M5) mit denen man das 37Z. Kettenblatt während der Kurbelmontage (auf die Tretlagerwelle) auf das Alu-Trägerteil des 37Z-Kettenblatts zieht.

Erst danach kommen die 6 kurzen Inbusschrauben zum Einsatz.

lg
Wolfgang 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> @Jörg:  dazu nimmt man wie in der Anleitung beschrieben 3 längere Schrauben (45-50/M5) mit denen man das 37Z. Kettenblatt während der Kurbelmontage auf das Tretlagerwelle auf das Alu-Trägerteil des 37Z-Kettenblatts zieht.
> 
> Erst danach kommen die 6 kurzen Inbusschrauben zum Einsatz.
> 
> ...



Ahhh...da gibts eine Anleitung...hab ich wohl irgendwo nicht gefunden
Aber bin dann auch auf die gleiche Lösung gekommen...also fast, habe 2 längere Schrauben verwendet .

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (1. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ahhh...da gibts eine Anleitung...hab ich wohl irgendwo nicht gefunden
> Aber bin dann auch auf die gleiche Lösung gekommen...also fast, habe 2 längere Schrauben verwendet .
> 
> G.



Tja, sowas solls geben:  Manuals

Viel Spaß noch beim Basteln !

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Tja, sowas solls geben:  Manuals
> 
> Viel Spaß noch beim Basteln !
> 
> ...



Bin ja schon fertig mit dem Basteln. Die Manuals hab ich gestern schon durchgestöbert. Hab den Part irgendwie übersehen gestern, obwohl ich das gleiche Manual angesehen hab 
Mußte ja auch ""nur"" das innere Schaltseil wechseln und das war eine der Zwangsnebenarbeiten von dem Ganzen
Danke aber niommal.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2012)

Soderla, wenn man schon die ganze Woche wegen einer Halsentzündung net radeln darf, dann war halt wieder Bastelzeit angesagt.
Wieder 2 Punkte erledigt die mir suspekt waren 
Einmal diese kurzen Bleibatzenmessingzugtrenner, wo ich um nichts auf der Welt den Zug komplett doppelt durchbekommen hab...
...und was mir schon immer auf jeden Bild von dem Rahmen ein Dorn im Auge war, diese freistehenden Zugspanner in direkter Steinbeschußlage, ganz ohne Schutz Nach über 10 Jahren Rohloff weiß ich wie leicht die wegknacken wenn mal was dagegenfliegt oder das Rad drauffällt





G.


----------



## WODAN (13. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Soderla, wenn man schon die ganze Woche wegen einer Halsentzündung net radeln darf, dann war halt wieder Bastelzeit angesagt.
> Wieder 2 Punkte erledigt die mir suspekt waren
> Einmal diese kurzen Bleibatzenmessingzugtrenner, wo ich um nichts auf der Welt den Zug komplett doppelt durchbekommen hab...
> ...und was mir schon immer auf jeden Bild von dem Rahmen ein Dorn im Auge war, diese freistehenden Zugspanner in direkter Steinbeschußlage, ganz ohne Schutz Nach über 10 Jahren Rohloff weiß ich wie leicht die wegknacken wenn mal was dagegenfliegt oder das Rad drauffällt
> ...



Sehr schick die Carbonverstärkung, allerdings sind mir nach über 6 Jahren auf verschiedenen G-Boxx1 Bikes noch nie die Zugspanner kaputt gegangen


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich net gar soviel Zeit gehabt hätte, dann hätte ich wohl diese paranoide Aktion im Keller nicht gestartet
Mir hats, glaub 2007...oder 8, bei der Bike Attak meine ganzen Nokons am Unterrohr so zerschlagen das ich fast nimmer schalten konnt,...2008...oder 9, konnt ich mein Rad nur so 15m hinter des vom Rene Wildhaber legen...und was passiert, mir zerdengelts im Steinschlag der Anfangssektion die Kettenführung, so das ich dachte ich hab einen Platten vom Geräusch her und halt an...und 2000000000 Leute radeln an mir vorbei...im Rennen hats mir noch 4 mal die Kette runtergehauen deswegen...ich bin also vorbelastet

G.


----------



## waldschrad (16. Januar 2012)

jaaaaa!da bin i au grad dran....
hab mir n unteren zug abgeknickt.
beim über/durchqueren mehrer umgestürzter bäume....für mich normal-daher ist die exponiertheit subqptimal  

ausserdem durchdenk ich grad ne art taco, im radius biz grösser als s primärantriebsgehäuse,n stück überlappend....

dann noch ne leichte hinterachs modifikation, um derm linken schwingenarm einhalt  zu gebieten... nach aussen hin ist er schon willig....

hast den winkel aus/mit memorycarbon gefertigt? 
gruss chris


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2012)

Ne, das war schon ein vorgefertigter Karbonwinkel. Mußte es nur noch rausschleifen.

An die Takoidee hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Man müßte ihn nur Formgenau zufräsen. Habe bis jetzt, als Vorablösung, ein recht flexibles aber sehr hartes Teil, selbstklebend angebracht. Für den ein oder anderen Steinaufsetzer absolut tauglich...und es wäre auch schnell ausgetauscht.





G.


----------



## waldschrad (17. Januar 2012)

auch n stück federstahlblech drunter...besser als nix
ziel ist es den tacco zwar am gehäuse festzuschrauben aber derart das ein teil der kraft in rahmen geleitet wird.die scherbelastung auf der boxx macht mi net an...
fertigen ist doch kein problem: ist doch rotationssymetrisch->drehbank/säge...
schwerer isses da schon schön zähes SCHWARZEN rohmaterial zu "finden" 

bin am überlegen den zugabgang um n paar grad nach innen zu drehen,und die bdz hülle durch ne aufgeschobene feder abknicksicherer zu machen.find die zugführung recht bescheiden...
aaber sonst hätt ma ja nix zu tun... 
gruss chris


----------



## WODAN (17. Januar 2012)

Gute Neuigkeiten, die Middleburn RS8 X-Type Kurbel gibt es auch für 100mm Innenlager. Info direkt von Middleburn:



> To Bernd
> Thank you for your email
> We have stopped producing the ISIS cranks.
> We do offer the X-TYPE with a 100mm axle; this is not shown on the website but is available.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Gute Neuigkeiten, die Middleburn RS8 X-Type Kurbel gibt es auch für 100mm Innenlager. Info direkt von Middleburn:



Uiii....jetzt hab ich mich gerade mit dem was ich hab abgefunden

@Waldschrat: Hab da an sowas wie Makrolon gedacht. So wie es E13 verwendet. Formtechnisch so, das die Schrauben, sind ja viele, nicht wirklich groß oder garnicht auf Abscherrung beansprucht werden. Mit einem eingedrehten Ansatz zu den Schrauben hoch. Zirka 7-8mm starkes Aufschlagmaterial und das elastisch ganzflächig verklebt. Dann wäre die Kraft die gleiche wie die, wie sie jetzt im Ernstfall auftreten würde.

G.


----------



## Ge!st (17. Januar 2012)

Die Kurbel ist chic  Ist halt wieder die frage, was alles wie angepasst werden muss. Wenn jemand aus der Metallverarbeitung kommt, dürften die nötigen Anpassungen bzw. Teile keine all zu große Sache sein, ich müsste - bis auf Kleinigkeiten - die nötigen Teile anfertigen lassen...


----------



## waldschrad (17. Januar 2012)

die kontur wäre wie ein L-langer steg innen zum verschrauben, kurzer steg sitzt auf..zur kraftreduktion fallen mir spontan noch 2 ops ein.
1.radius langer schenkel um die stärke einer silliconematte(ca 1mm) vergrossern-matte zwischen schutz und boxx, oder
2.das kurze L mit viiiielen kleinen querborungen perforieren-material kann nachgeben(wenn zäh genug->macro/lexan) und das ganze wird leichter,net schwerer 
meine favoritenvariante...

bin grad ne drehbank für die firma am suchen-je schneller die da is, desto schneller kann i drangehn-gefertigt isses schnell...(ohne querbohrungen...)

und i habs gefühl s werden meist zwillingsteile 

bleibt dein rchtes schwingenlagen wos soll??
gruss chris


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2012)

waldschrad schrieb:


> die kontur wäre wie ein L-langer steg innen zum verschrauben, kurzer steg sitzt auf..zur kraftreduktion fallen mir spontan noch 2 ops ein.
> 1.radius langer schenkel um die stärke einer silliconematte(ca 1mm) vergrossern-matte zwischen schutz und boxx, oder
> 2.das kurze L mit viiiielen kleinen querborungen perforieren-material kann nachgeben(wenn zäh genug->macro/lexan) und das ganze wird leichter,net schwerer
> meine favoritenvariante...
> ...




Schwingenlager ist genau da wo´s immer war. Also keine Probleme. Was für Probs hast du denn da genau???

Hab ich dich da jetzt richtig verstanden, das du eine Schale aus 2 Teilen machen willst und diese dann verschrauben. Das würde ja fast schon von alleine halten
Oder hab ich dich jetzt ganz falsch verstanden. 
Hab eben mal gemessen das die Box ja nur 121mm Durchmesser hat. Das könnte gerade noch mit meiner kleinen Weiler im Keller ausgehen

G.


----------



## WODAN (19. Januar 2012)

Wer macht denn nun den Alpha Tester für den Middleburn Kurbel Umbau? 

Ich habe leider auch keine Drehbank im Keller...


----------



## Rhombus (19. Januar 2012)

Du! 

Nimm ne Feile....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Januar 2012)

Meine Bedenken liegen ansich nur daran das die Kurbel am Hinterbau vom AM net vorbeigeht...und das nicht ausgleichbar ist

G.


----------



## Rhombus (19. Januar 2012)

Da gibts nur eins. Bestellen, SCHNELL ausmessen und dann ggf. vom Fernabsatzgesetz gebrauch machen 

Ich habe da z.Z. keine Kohle für übrig. Ich muss mich erstmal entscheiden, ob ich nun einen Syncro Bulli kaufe oder nicht. Und dann muss ich erstmal mit der Regierung verhandeln, ob meine sehr gute E-Klasse oder der scheiß BMW weg kommt. Wobei ich sicher bin, dass ich den kürzeren ziehen werde.... 

wie das halt so ist, nicht wahr....


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Januar 2012)

Ja das Leben ist hart...an einem Tag verliert man am Anderen gewinnen die Anderen

Glaube das die Kurbel frühestens in 3 Monaten erhältlich sein wird. Oder weiß jemand was anderes?

Und weiß jemand zufällig warum man die Schaltseile ums Verr...... net löten kann!!!

G.


----------



## Rhombus (19. Januar 2012)

Hartlöten geht problemlos! Bisschen Silberlot und jööö.

Aber ich mach das immer anders.

Einfach mal eben das WIG Gerät angeschmissen und die Schaltseilspitze verschmolzen. Das ist dann quasi genau so wie bei einem Serienschaltzug.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Januar 2012)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Hartlöten geht problemlos! Bisschen Silberlot und jööö.
> 
> Aber ich mach das immer anders.
> 
> Einfach mal eben das WIG Gerät angeschmissen und die Schaltseilspitze verschmolzen. Das ist dann quasi genau so wie bei einem Serienschaltzug.



Früher konnte man die noch normallöten Dann muß ich mir wohl mal so ein Feuerspielzeug zulegen, will was experimentieren

G.


----------



## waldschrad (19. Januar 2012)

@ jörg
nee meinte einteilig.quasi wie ne schale,der rand ist unten, der "boden" vertikal...i mach ma ne zeichnung...grad keine lust s cad anzuwerfen...

was fur ne wieler darfst dein eigen nennen?-hatte in meiner lehrzeit eine-teilt sich immer noch platz 1 mit den "schaublin"s...

wenn ich s mit m e2 richtig laufen lass, hat sich das linke schwlager trotz passendem/vorgeschriebenen  drehmoments regelmässig wahlweise nach innen oder aussen bewegt, bis das lager derart verkantet ist das s hebt... 
den weg nach aussen hab i jetzt auf max 2/10mm begrenzt.so das bei anziehen des drehmoments die konusschraube frei ist, wenns lager wanderet gehts dann auf block...im moment noch durch ne ring/scheiben kombination, wenns proof ist, gibts n schönes einteiliges drehteil...
ist n bekanntes COR konstruktionsproblem....

wenn dir das lager no net gewandert ist, hastes no net richtig laufen lassen


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Januar 2012)

Ahh, eine einteilige Schale. Käme ja aufs Gleiche raus. Braucht man aber einen Radialeinstechstahl...wobei die eine Seite ja nur im Millimeterbereich tief sein müßte...und man hat das erwähnte Zwillingsteil 

Dachte auch du meinst mit dem Schwingenlager das Lager der Schwinge und war schon verwundert wie sich das hätte verschieben sollte. Das an der Nabe hab ich noch garnet weiter begutachtet...bis jetzt...muß ich wohl dann mal im Auge behalten

Hab nur so eine ganz ganz ganz kleine Weiler im Keller, aber besser wie nix. Und alte Weiler sind für die Ewigkeit 

G.


----------



## waldschrad (19. Januar 2012)

wieso radeinstechstahl?? 






deine weiler hat doch bestimmt n schnellwechselhalter...
musst ja fertrtigungstechnisch erst ne scheibe planen,wenden und ausdrehen...wennd s endmass (schusselboden drehst gehst mim innendrehmeissel halt paar 10/10 megr ins +, radial gesehen, dann isser frei = ohnewzwechsel, etc
alles in einer aufspannung.mit ner teilvorrichtung/angetriebenen spindel kannst die querbohrungen au grad no...


----------



## waldschrad (19. Januar 2012)

wie haàttest die 2 teile verbunden?

denk da an 6mm materialstärke unten(schutz) un 5mm für die flanke.das sollte reichen...uzum festschrauben kommt als lösung mmn nur "schraubenmuttern"(schraubenkopf aber anstatt dem aussengewinde n innengewinde) ,weisst wie i mein? dann muss man nur entsprechende schrauben vom boxxgehause durch längere ersetzen...
denk weiter per pn...


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Januar 2012)

Bin von auf einem auf beiden Seiten hochgezogenem Rand ausgegangen. Jetzt weiß ich schon genau wie du meinst....im Prinzip genau das was ich auch als erste Lösung angepeilt hab

Denke das Thema paßt in den Thraed schon ganz gut rein. Man muß ihn ja auf der ersten Seite halten

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldschrad (19. Januar 2012)

macht schon sinn  4 augen sehn ja bekanntlich mehr als zwo...
je mehr i wieder drüber nachdenk,desto mehr gefällt  mir n beidseitiger rand....von wegen querbelastung...hatte es aus gründen der optik verworfen...aber is ja schwarz in schwarz,und eh immer dreckig.wie sichs gehört 
sobald es mein budget zulässt gibts noch ne occassion rohloff...
ab ins cad-un ma rechnen lassen- da geht noch einiges...
schau dir mal die alten schnapsglassrenner an,vor allem die italiener...
50-350ccm klasse... 18gängige ziehkeilgetriebe, die je nach klasse bis 60PS verkraftet haben...in rohloffgrösse....un DIE leistung drück ich nich!!!


----------



## Ge!st (21. Januar 2012)

Wenn jemand von euch die Teile für eine neue Kurbel wie z.B. die Middleburn RS8 X-Type anfertigt, wäre es nett, wenn ihr mir eine PN schicken würdet, denn es ist doch sicher möglich, die Teile zweifach herzustellen! Es soll auch nicht umsonst sein


----------



## WODAN (21. Januar 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Wenn jemand von euch die Teile für eine neue Kurbel wie z.B. die Middleburn RS8 X-Type anfertigt, wäre es nett, wenn ihr mir eine PN schicken würdet, denn es ist doch sicher möglich, die Teile zweifach herzustellen! Es soll auch nicht umsonst sein



Da wäre ich auch dabei. 
Eventuell Sammelbestellung bei Middleburn (oder D-Vertrieb) und dann Adapterkit für G-Boxx1


----------



## Ge!st (21. Januar 2012)

Keine schlecht Idee WODAN, ich habe für dieses Jahr ehe einige Wartungs- und Umrüstarbeiten an meinem TFR geplant


----------



## WODAN (21. Januar 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Keine schlecht Idee WODAN, ich habe für dieses Jahr ehe einige Wartungs- und Umrüstarbeiten an meinem TFR geplant



Ich denke es gäbe sogar einen kleinen Markt für eine alternative Kurbel für die G-Boxx1.  
Benutzer Jopefu hat ja damals den Umbau auf Race Face Atlas selbst gemacht, inkl. allen Distanzscheiben und das ändern der G-Boxx Teile.

Ich würde auch 2 Sets nehmen, 1x EVO, 1x TFR


----------



## wolfi_1 (22. Januar 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Ich denke es gäbe sogar einen kleinen Markt für eine alternative Kurbel für die G-Boxx1.
> Benutzer Jopefu hat ja damals den Umbau auf Race Face Atlas selbst gemacht, inkl. allen Distanzscheiben und das ändern der G-Boxx Teile.
> 
> Ich würde auch 2 Sets nehmen, 1x EVO, 1x TFR



Ob die Middleburn so viel besser (Leichter + Haltbarer) ist als die momentan verbaute Truvativ ?

Wenn, dann würde ich mir diese Alternative direkt ab Werk wünschen damit man nicht mehr selbst rumfräsen muss.

Knackpunkt könnte wohl die Kröpfung der Kurbeln sein. Rund um die Rohloff geht es selbst mit der ab-werk Truvativ Kurbel recht eng zu.

Musste bei meiner (nachträglich) montierten 175er Truvativ die Schrauben an der 'Banane' bearbeiten, damit nichts an der Kurbel geschliffen hat.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Rhombus (22. Januar 2012)

Ich hätte ja am liebsten meine lieblingskurbel! Die XTR 975. M.E. gibt es kaum eine bessere und hüschere Kurbel.

Da müsste dann eigentlich nur jemand längere Wellen anfertigen. Das auspressen und einpressen der Welle ist nicht das sonderlich große Problem.


----------



## WODAN (23. Januar 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Ob die Middleburn so viel besser (Leichter + Haltbarer) ist als die momentan verbaute Truvativ ?
> 
> Wenn, dann würde ich mir diese Alternative direkt ab Werk wünschen damit man nicht mehr selbst rumfräsen muss.
> 
> ...



Moin,

leichter auf jeden Fall! 
Eigentlich sind die Schrauben an der Banane auf einer Seite sowieso abgedreht oder? 

Ich hätte nichts gegen eine nachträgliche Lösung, von Nicolai direkt wird da in Zukunft in diese Richtung nichts kommen, die haben genügend andere Baustellen 

MfG


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Knackpunkt könnte wohl die Kröpfung der Kurbeln sein. Rund um die Rohloff geht es selbst mit der ab-werk Truvativ Kurbel recht eng zu.



Genau da denke ich auch könnte der Knackpunkt liegen
Aber da man warscheinlich so, plus minus, ein viertel Kilo auf einmal einsparen könnte, wäre es schon reizvoll

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vinc (24. Januar 2012)

Moin Männers, 


die Diskussion geht hier schon in die richtige Richtung. 
Die Kröpfung wird wahrscheinlich das Problem werden. 

Bitte macht nichts Unüberlegtes in sachen Eigenbau was ihr später aufgrund Kosten und Zeit bereuen könntet.

Von uns wird es vorerst keine Adapterlösung geben.
Die Konzentration liegt momentan auf Integration von Pinion in allen Nicolai Modellen und anderen Heimlichkeiten ;-) 

Gruß

Vincent


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2012)

Hier würde doch nie jemand was unüberlegtes machen...niemals

Was denn für Heimlichkeiten???

G.


----------



## Timmy35 (24. Januar 2012)

Wahrscheinlich heimliche Heimlichkeiten.


----------



## sluette (24. Januar 2012)

vinc schrieb:


> ... Konzentration liegt momentan auf Integration von Pinion in allen Nicolai ....



ich übersetzte das mal mit: GBox ist tot, es lebe Pinion...


----------



## wolfi_1 (24. Januar 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> ich übersetzte das mal mit: GBox ist tot, es lebe Pinion...



Muss nicht sein .... es war da ja noch die Rede von 'Heimlichkeiten' ....

Pinion wird sicher der große Renner in diesem Jahr, sofern Pinion entsprechend liefern kann (in Menge und Qualität).

Ich sehe das Nucleon noch nicht bei den Auslaufmodellen.

Die Pinion könnte ne schmucke Lösung für ein eventuell noch zu beschaffendes AC sein. Aber ich will da erst noch mal warten bis das Getriebe die ersten 2 Jahre am Markt durchgestanden hat.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Timmy35 (24. Januar 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Aber ich will da erst noch mal warten bis das Getriebe die ersten 2 Jahre am Markt durchgestanden hat.



So sehe ich das auch. Man macht sich ja total von Pinion abhängig. Wenn das Getriebe nicht hält und die das nicht in den Griff bekommen, ist der ganze Rahmen unbrauchbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (24. Januar 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> leichter auf jeden Fall!
> Eigentlich sind die Schrauben an der Banane auf einer Seite sowieso abgedreht oder?
> ...



Je eine der Schrauben ist schon 'ab Werk' abgedreht, bei der 170er Kurbel gabs zumindest kein Problem.

Die 175er Kurbel ließ sich nur kollisionsfrei drehen, wenn noch ein wenig mehr Material an der abgedrehten Schraube weg war. 
Vermutlich gibts da bei Truvativ auch Fertigungstoleranzen.

Sobald der Hinterbau im 'SAG' ist hat man sowieso genügend Luft weil die Banane nach hinten wegschwenkt. 
Enger ist es nur bei unbelastetem Hinterbau.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Aber ich will da erst noch mal warten bis das Getriebe die ersten 2 Jahre am Markt durchgestanden hat.



Genau mein Gedanke.

Ansonsten bedeuted ja "in allen Nicolai Modellen" das sie sie auch in die Ions einbauen werden
Man wird gespannt abwarten können

Wobei ich auch eher zu einem AC als Zweitrad tendieren würde


G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. Februar 2012)

Sag mal Jörg, hast Du das aus Plastik zurechtgesägt und wie hast Du es festgemacht? Silikon? Suche auch noch eine smarte Lösung ..


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2012)

Mir fehlt auch noch das Meterial für eine smarte Lösung. Dieses Larifarinotschutzteil das da dran ist, ißt sage und schreibe ein Streifen selbstklebendes  Magnetband
War halt zur Hand und ist auch recht stabil und besser wie nix und sehr selbstklebend gewesen 

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. Februar 2012)

Jemand schon überlegt, ob man die Achse der COR-Nabe durch eine Schnellspanner-Bastellösung ersetzen kann? Einen orignalen Spanner gibts glaube ich nicht, oder?

Hab immer gern so wenig Werkzeug wie nötig mit.
Aus diesem Grund ersetzte ich demnächst auch einen Teil der Torx- durch Imbusschrauben.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mir einen Maulschlüssel aus Alu gefeilt, der ist leicht und man kan ihn auch als Flaschenöffner verwenden 

G.


----------



## WODAN (8. Februar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Jemand schon überlegt, ob man die Achse der COR-Nabe durch eine Schnellspanner-Bastellösung ersetzen kann? Einen orignalen Spanner gibts glaube ich nicht, oder?
> 
> Hab immer gern so wenig Werkzeug wie nötig mit.
> Aus diesem Grund ersetzte ich demnächst auch einen Teil der Torx- durch Imbusschrauben.



Hi,
Du weisst aber das sich die Achse immer mitdreht oder? 
Ein abgesägter 17mm Ringschluessel habe ich immer dabei


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. Februar 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Hi,
> Du weisst aber das sich die Achse immer mitdreht oder?
> Ein abgesägter 17mm Ringschluessel habe ich immer dabei


 
Ja klar, deshalb ja Bastellösung.
In Zeiten mit Rohloff-Schraubachsenversion hatte ich meistens einen Zündkerzenschlüssel bei, oftmals aber eben meistens


----------



## wolfi_1 (8. Februar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ja klar, deshalb ja Bastellösung.
> In Zeiten mit Rohloff-Schraubachsenversion hatte ich meistens einen Zündkerzenschlüssel bei, oftmals aber eben meistens



Reicht da nicht eine mini-Ratsche (1/4'') mit passender Nuss ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. Februar 2012)

Zündkerzenschlüssel ist hundertpro leichter und günstiger 

Hab jetzt fast alles beisammen. Bremsleitung für hinten fehlt noch, Hinterrad ist gerade beim Einspeichen und Dämpfer kommt Anfang nächste Woche.
Freue mich schon tierisch auf den ersten Ausritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (9. Februar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Zündkerzenschlüssel ist hundertpro leichter und günstiger
> 
> Hab jetzt fast alles beisammen. Bremsleitung für hinten fehlt noch, Hinterrad ist gerade beim Einspeichen und Dämpfer kommt Anfang nächste Woche.
> Freue mich schon tierisch auf den ersten Ausritt



So eine Art Fluegelmutter wäre nicht nur praktisch, sondern hätte auch etwas von einem römischen Streïtwagen


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2012)

Gabs nichtmal einen extra angefertigeten Carbonschlüssel von Nicolai. Habe das glaub ich mal vor Jahren irgendwo gelesen?!?

@Waldschrat: Und hat sich bei deiner Getriebeboxschutzplanung schon irgendwas getan? Mir ist jetzt doch mal eine Idee gekommen wie ich zu große Teile in meiner kleinen Weiler drehen kann. Recht aufwendig...und zum Schluß fliegt mir wahrscheinlich das fertige Teil um die Ohren, aber dürfte dabi net kaputt gehen 
Hab mich für 2 Schalen zum Verschrauben aus Alu entschieden.

G.


----------



## WODAN (9. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gabs nichtmal einen extra angefertigeten Carbonschlüssel von Nicolai. Habe das glaub ich mal vor Jahren irgendwo gelesen?!?
> 
> 
> G.



Nicolai und Carbon? 
Ich glaube das hat kuka hier aus dem Forum gefertigt, soweit ich weiss


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2012)

Kann auch sein...irgendwas mit Nucleon, Corenabenschlüssel und Carbon stand mal irgendwo 
Wobei Alu ja auch net die Welt wiegt....aber Carbon wäre schon schööööön

G.


----------



## WODAN (21. Februar 2012)

Howitzer Innenlager 100mm für 34,75  


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40823


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Februar 2012)

Direkt mal bestellt


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2012)

Hab doch noch eine Möglichkeit gefunden an meiner kleinen Maschine einen Schutz zu drehen. Zum Fahren wars irgendwie zu ungemütlich und nebelig draußen


Anfangsblock....









Andrehen der Spannflächen....








mal 2....








Umgedreht und los geht...








Schon fertig...vorgedreht 








Weitergehts mit Fertigdrehen....








Schowdoun...Spanndurchmesser hat identischen Durchmesser zum Fertigteil ganz innen....Todesspannung das es mir nicht um die Ohren fliegt








Puhhh...schwitz...alles gutgrgangen....Teil läßt sich präzise abbrechen








Hmmh...plötzlich kommt mir die Idee das vielleicht doch eins auf der inneren Seite reicht








Nach dem Zusägen, Feilen, Bohren die Erkenntnis das die innere Seite bei der Stärke wohl ausreichend ist und man erstmal keine zwei zur Schale zusammenschrauben braucht....fertig














G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Februar 2012)

Schick, hast gleich 1x mehr gemacht?


----------



## wolfi_1 (24. Februar 2012)

Wär POM nicht besser gewesen, damit das Ding besser gleiten und auch Kräfte dämpfen kann ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2012)

Hab Kunststoff nach einigen Überlegungen wieder verworfen. 
Würde in der Form einen eventuellen Aufsetzter wohl nicht überleben, da die Schraubverbindungen kaum Reibwerte aufbauen würde.
Man müßte es dann zur Befestigung auf alle Fälle komplett rechts und links kapseln.
Aber sowas stabiles wie Makrolon war auch nicht aufzutreiben in der passenden Größe
Mir gehts auch hauptsächlich darum evtl. Macken direkt an der Box zu verhindern.
Durch die große Bodenfreiheit versucht man doch wieder mehr auszuprobieren...und wenn man mehr ausprobiert kann auch mehr schiefgehen 

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. Februar 2012)

Ich dachte eher dran, das Innenmaß um einen halben Zentimeter aufzuweiten und eine Kunstoffschickt einzukleben. Dann würde die Kapsel von Jörg quasi auf der Boxx schwimmen.

Ich bastel gerade an eine PE-Alternative. Wahrscheinlich wirds nicht so schick wie oben sondern rein funktional.


----------



## wolfi_1 (25. Februar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher dran, das Innenmaß um einen halben Zentimeter aufzuweiten und eine Kunstoffschickt einzukleben. Dann würde die Kapsel von Jörg quasi auf der Boxx schwimmen.



Auch keine schlechte Idee - Jörg hat ja zum Glück eine Drehbank ...

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2012)

Ja, so eine Drehbank ist ne feine Sache

Schutz ist montiert.....







.....und beim Rumspielen im Rayland schon in Gebrauch...wobei gebraucht hab ich ihn noch nicht Der Winter hat meine Fahrtechnik ganz schön leiden lassen...muß wieder üben




G.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. Februar 2012)

Ich finds geil


----------



## Triple F (25. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> .....und beim Rumspielen im Rayland schon in Gebrauch...wobei gebraucht hab ich ihn noch nicht



Das Teil hat bei Dir aber offenbar seine Daseinsberechtigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (26. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, so eine Drehbank ist ne feine Sache
> 
> Schutz ist montiert.....
> 
> ...



Hi Jörg,

was wiegt der Schutz denn ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2012)

In der recht dicken Version kommen schon 50g zusammen. Würde man an  unwichtigen Stellen sparen...hintere Anschraubfläche ect. wären 35g möglich.

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (26. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> In der recht dicken Version kommen schon 50g zusammen. Würde man an  unwichtigen Stellen sparen...hintere Anschraubfläche ect. wären 35g möglich.
> 
> G.



Ist weniger als ich erwartet hätte.

Hatte heute meine 'Jungfernfahrt' und bin nicht enttäuscht worden.
Die Kletterfähigkeiten sind echt phänomenal. 

Wenn sich das im Frühjahr weiter so bestätigt, dann fliegt das U-Turn aus der Lyrik raus und ich mache die normale Feder rein.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2012)

Ja da es trotz der Massivität net mehr Gewicht war hab ich garnet weiter erleichtert und die Rückseite auch so gelassen wie sie war

Hab bei mir das Uturn nach der ersten Fahrt auch rausgehauen. Würd ich irgendwo in den Alpenbergen wohnen, dann hät ich noch überlegt







G.


----------



## sluette (26. Februar 2012)

schöne arbeit, jetzt noch gold eloxieren lassen dann sieht's aus wie von Nicolai ab werk !


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> schöne arbeit, jetzt noch gold eloxieren lassen dann sieht's aus wie von Nicolai ab werk !



Dann mußt ich ja aufpassen das ichs net zerkratz und einen Schutz um den Schutz rummachen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2012)

Nach der ganzen Fahrerei hab ich die geringfügige Kettendehnung mal ausgenutzt um auch auf eine 430er Kettenstrebenlängung umzumodeln.
Ging gerade so aus. Was mich überrascht hat war, das ich dafür sogar den Schlag der Bremsscheibe abfeilen mußte damit die Scheibe vom Durchmesser her sich noch drehen kann.
Ganz schön genau gearbeitet die Jungs   

Und dem Verschieben des Lagers des Schwingenendes auf der Klemmung mit der Konusschraube hab ich auch mal Einhalt geboten...glaub ich 

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (28. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nach der ganzen Fahrerei hab ich die geringfügige Kettendehnung mal ausgenutzt um auch auf eine 430er Kettenstrebenlängung umzumodeln.
> Ging gerade so aus. Was mich überrascht hat war, das ich dafür sogar den Schlag der Bremsscheibe abfeilen mußte damit die Scheibe vom Durchmesser her sich noch drehen kann.
> Ganz schön genau gearbeitet die Jungs
> 
> ...



Was hat sich da bewegt / verschoben ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Rhombus (28. Februar 2012)

Jörg, was hast Du vor? Willst jetzt wohl bergauf rennen fahren


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Februar 2012)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Jörg, was hast Du vor? Willst jetzt wohl bergauf rennen fahren



 Wie kommst du drauf das ich jetzt Bergaufrennen fahren will...das werd ich wohl mein Leben nimmer hinkriegen

Das mit dem Verschieben der hinteren Schwingenlagerung, bzw. des hinteren linken Schwingenarms hab ich zum erstenmal hier vom Waldschrat gehört:



> wenn ich s mit m e2 richtig laufen lass, hat sich das linke schwlager trotz passendem/vorgeschriebenen drehmoments regelmässig wahlweise nach innen oder aussen bewegt, bis das lager derart verkantet ist das s hebt...
> den weg nach aussen hab i jetzt auf max 2/10mm begrenzt.so das bei anziehen des drehmoments die konusschraube frei ist, wenns lager wanderet gehts dann auf block...im moment noch durch ne ring/scheiben kombination, wenns proof ist, gibts n schönes einteiliges drehteil...
> ist n bekanntes COR konstruktionsproblem....
> 
> wenn dir das lager no net gewandert ist, hastes no net richtig laufen lassen



Hatte ich letzte Woche dann bei mir auch bemerkt, als ichs aufschraubte und die Schwinge wieder auf die richtige Position rutschte. Wenn man länger sein Hinterrad/Reifen net wechselt fällt das erst auf. Zumindest wenn mans Rad mal im gröberen Gelände einsetzt...oder wie Waldschrat schreibt "laufen läßt"
Dann muß die Schwinge zwangsläufig nach innen wandern, da die Speizung des Dorns und der Anpreßdruck nach innen hin geringer wird, bzw. nach außen hin größer. 
Ist aber ansich kein Problem. Muß man halt ab und zu öffnen und wieder neu klemmen....oder etwas basteln das das nimmer passiert

Deswegen hatte wohl auch die andere/erste? COR Nabe diesen Schraubring als Gegenhalter?!?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (1. März 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wie kommst du drauf das ich jetzt Bergaufrennen fahren will...das werd ich wohl mein Leben nimmer hinkriegen
> 
> Das mit dem Verschieben der hinteren Schwingenlagerung, bzw. des hinteren linken Schwingenarms hab ich zum erstenmal hier vom Waldschrat gehört:
> 
> ...



Ist demnach fast wie Festlager (Bremsseite) - Loslager (Antriebsseite).

Heisst halt dass man am Abend noch mal kurz den Konus mal auf- und zuschraubt und alles ist vergessen.

Es sollte auch helfen, wenn man alles rund um das linke Lager penibel Fettfrei hält oder alternativ mal etwas Syntace Haftpaste probieren.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## entlebucher (1. März 2012)

@LB Jörg: Schickes Bike! Viel Spass damit

Die Erfahrung mit der "wandernden" Achse kann ich nur bestätigen, ist mir schon mehrfach passiert. Hat sich teilweise auch von alleine wieder gelöst beim "auskühlen" 

Habe dadurch zwar keine Verschlechterung des Laufs gespürt, für die Haltbarkeit der Lager ist es aber evtl. nicht gerade förderlich.

Zumindest hat ein Kollege mit GBoxx1 das antriebsseitige Lager geschrottet (Innenring gesprungen) und direkt davor ist bei ihm die Achse mehrfach "gewandert".

Wenn ich die Achse schön trocken halte, hält es eigentlich recht gut. Und natürlich mit mehr als den von Nicolai empfohlenen paar wenigen NM anziehen. Auf persönliche Nachfrage hiess es zumindest "maximal handfest anziehen".


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2012)

Im Prinzip würde das am Abend mal überprüfen und auf/zuschrauben theoretisch schon reichen.

Hab mir aber dennoch mal einen Gegenhalter gebastelt und gestern gleich ausprobiert....mit ein paar Dröpchen und ein wenig Kurventechnik üben 
Funktioniert perfekt, Schwingenlager war aufs Zehntel am Ende des Tages am selben Platz.

Muß zwar jetzt eine Schraube mehr beim Radwechsel aufmachen, aber das ist zum Verschmerzen....und die 8-9g Mehrgewicht wohl auch 





















G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. März 2012)

Nix zu sehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2012)

Doch muß da sein....habs jetzt auch nommal an einem Fremdputer überprüft

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (1. März 2012)

Schöne Bilder ... drehst Du mir auch noch eins ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## dr.juggles (1. März 2012)

jörg aka macgyver du solltest direkt mit N zusammenarbeiten.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> jörg aka macgyver du solltest direkt mit N zusammenarbeiten.



 Die MacGyver Variante wäre viel einfacher. Dazu mußt du nur einen der Klemmringe am Griff entfernen (Die für 3.99Euro oder die teuren ODI). Ein 13-max.14mm langes Stück von einem Syntacelenker absägen (hat 1mm Wandung 20/22). Dieses schlitzen und mit dem Klemmring auf den Pilz klemmen....wolla

@Wolfi: Mal schauen vielleicht macht mir ein Versuchskollege ein paar an der CNC...mein Arbeitsplatz ist nur für 1-2m Durchmesser.

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (1. März 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die MacGyver Variante wäre viel einfacher. Dazu mußt du nur einen der Klemmringe am Griff entfernen (Die für 3.99Euro oder die teuren ODI). Ein 13-max.14mm langes Stück von einem Syntacelenker absägen (hat 1mm Wandung 20/22). Dieses schlitzen und mit dem Klemmring auf den Pilz klemmen....wolla
> 
> @Wolfi: Mal schauen vielleicht macht mir ein Versuchskollege ein paar an der CNC...mein Arbeitsplatz ist nur für 1-2m Durchmesser.
> 
> G.



Ich würde das durchaus honorieren ...

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Ich würde das durchaus honorieren ...
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang



Wenn dann würdest es umsonst bekommen...oder falls wir mal zusammen fahren, für ein Bier (Kaffee)
Wir haben aber gerade zu viel Sonnenschein für Keller

G.


----------



## WODAN (1. März 2012)




----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2012)

Das war die Vorgängervariante, oder?? ...die aus den Videos?...oder Superspezial 


G.


----------



## WODAN (1. März 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das war die Vorgängervariante, oder?? ...die aus den Videos?...oder Superspezial
> 
> 
> G.



Nabend, irgendwie gabs das mal zwischendurch. Mein erstes Nucleon TST hatte die heutige Version, später plötzlich die oben abgebildete, heute dann wieder die Alte (???).  Thomas, helf uns mal auf die Sprünge


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. März 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Ich würde das durchaus honorieren ...
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang



Ich auch, feine Sache


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Nabend, irgendwie gabs das mal zwischendurch. Mein erstes Nucleon TST hatte die heutige Version, später plötzlich die oben abgebildete, heute dann wieder die Alte (???).  Thomas, helf uns mal auf die Sprünge



Hmmh...vielleicht hat man das Gewinde beim heufigen Aus/Einbau zu schnell beim Verschieben beschädigt?!?!

@Ferkelmann: 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sakri (2. März 2012)

meines hat auch dieses "rad" wie oben auf dem foto...

versteh ich as richtig, dass es auch eine andere variante gab, ohne die Mutter mit dem Gewinde?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2012)

sakri schrieb:


> meines hat auch dieses "rad" wie oben auf dem foto...
> 
> versteh ich as richtig, dass es auch eine andere variante gab, ohne die Mutter mit dem Gewinde?



Sind beide auf der Nicoseite zum Anguckn.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rsv1Rz9dmjY"]2.1 Rear Wheel Assembly '05'06      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yS5mnuWB6Hw"]2. Rear Wheel Assembly '07      - YouTube[/nomedia]


G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (3. März 2012)

Wie habt Ihr das beim Nucleon mit der Bremszugführung über die G-Boxx gelöst.

Mit der Original Magura-Leitung wars noch o.k. - nur die Goodridge will immer ins Reifenjoke wandern wenn der Rahmen stark einfedert und man die serienmäßige Kabelwanne verwendet.

Habe jetzt mal eine 'lose Sicherung' verbaut damit die Leitung nicht nach aussen weg kann. Nach innen bleibt die Leitung immer am Platz wenn der Reifen einfedert.







lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2012)

Ja das gleiche Problem hat ich auch. Hat bei jedem mal einfedern drrrrrrrrrrrrrrr gemacht. Habe einfach diese Befestigung an der Box weggelassen und an der Schwinge auf Reifenhöhe einen Kabelbinder angebracht. Kann man auf dem Bild in Post 265 gut sehen...Funktioniert absolut tadellos bei mir so.

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (3. März 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja das gleiche Problem hat ich auch. Hat bei jedem mal einfedern drrrrrrrrrrrrrrr gemacht. Habe einfach diese Befestigung an der Box weggelassen und an der Schwinge auf Reifenhöhe einen Kabelbinder angebracht. Kann man auf dem Bild in Post 265 gut sehen...Funktioniert absolut tadellos bei mir so.
> 
> G.



Wollte auf der Kettenstreben zwar nichts mehr Kabelbindern, aber mal sehen wie sich das noch ausgeht.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## wolfi_1 (4. März 2012)

Ist jetzt auf die Lösung von Jörg mit zusätzlichem Kabelbinder auf Kettenstrebe umgebaut und funktionert perfekt.

Der Kabelbinder-Verbau über der G-Boxx ist damit obsolet. 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2012)

Solltes evtl am Sitzrohr noch etwas aufkleben da das Kabel da wahrscheinlich rauf und runterrubbelt...so wie bei mir dieser professorische häßlicher Aufkleber auf dem Bild um zu testen wo es scheuern könnt.

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (4. März 2012)

Et voila :






Die Plastik-Spacer an der Bremsmomentabstützung hab ich im Rahmen dieser Aktion durch Magura 3mm Alu Spacer getauscht.
Dann kann man auch die Fixierungsschraube der Bremsmomentabstützung mit definiertem Drehmoment anziehen ohne dass das Plastikteil nachgibt.

Jetzt kann der Sommer kommen !

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## h0tz (4. März 2012)

Tja, dann schickt doch mal wer einen Verbesserungsvorschlag an N, damit die den Kabelhalter auf der Kettenstrebe 20-30mm nach vorne versetzen


----------



## wolfi_1 (17. März 2012)

Hab jetzt meine Mucky Nutz Bleche aus UK bekommen :

Hier die Gabel für die der Fender eigentlich gedacht war :





Und hier meine Abwandlung für den Nucleon Hinterbau :









Nach den ersten Tests mit mittlerem Dreck bleibt die Schwinge / G-Boxx deutlich sauberer.

Die Reifenfreiheit an Hinterbau / Gabel wird praktisch nicht beeinträchtigt.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2012)

Wenn man so sieht was da so alles drauf liegen bleibt, garkeine schlechte Idee an Matschtagen
Was hast du denn für eine krasse Kette montiert?

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (17. März 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn man so sieht was da so alles drauf liegen bleibt, garkeine schlechte Idee an Matschtagen
> Was hast du denn für eine krasse Kette montiert?
> 
> G.



Rohloff SLT 99 - eine der letzten aus meinem Lager.
Ich hoffe, dass die Singlespeed Kette von Rohloff bald kommt.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. März 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Mir ist heute bei einer Tour mit meinem TFR an einem steilen Anstieg die Kette gerissen .... Glück im Unglück, die Tour war fast beendet und nur noch wenige Kilometer bis nach Hause... freue kann ich mich darüber natürlich nicht...


 
Ging mir am Montag auch so, hatte allerdings Glück, daß das Ganze ohne Verklemmen ablief. Nur ein Knall und die Kette sauber abgespult.

Kann mir einer sagen, wie stark die Kette gespannt werden muss?
Hab sie soweit, daß sich die Kette so etwa 2-3mm anheben lässt. Allerdings dreht sich das HR nun nach Anstoßen nur 3-4 Umdrehungen frei, was meinem Gefühl nach für zu hohe Kettenspannung spricht.
Jemand nen Tipp?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ging mir am Montag auch so, hatte allerdings Glück, daß das Ganze ohne Verklemmen ablief. Nur ein Knall und die Kette sauber abgespult.
> 
> Kann mir einer sagen, wie stark die Kette gespannt werden muss?
> Hab sie soweit, daß sich die Kette so etwa 2-3mm anheben lässt. Allerdings dreht sich das HR nun nach Anstoßen nur 3-4 Umdrehungen frei, was meinem Gefühl nach für zu hohe Kettenspannung spricht.
> Jemand nen Tipp?



Eine genaua Angabe dazu hab ich auch schon vergeblich gesucht. Das einzige was man (ich) im Web dazu findet ist diese eine Viedeoaufzeichnung auf der Nicolaiseite. Die aber net sehr aussagekräftig ist, da man ja nicht weiß mit wieviel Kraft er en der Kette hebt.
Hab das dann so wie bei meiner Motorsäge gehandhabt

Benutze auch extra eine stabile langlebige Shimanokette. Was hattest du für eine drauf?

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. März 2012)

Ich hab mich mal aus dem reichen Fundus meines Kellers bedient. Bissl schwer, aber passt, ist sicher stabiler als die Alte (PC-1) und Hammeroptik http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/252968/cat/500

Wieviele Umdrehungen läuft den Dein HR frei weiter? Vielleicht ist das ja ein guter Indikator für die Kettenspannung?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mal aus dem reichen Fundus meines Kellers bedient. Bissl schwer, aber passt, ist sicher stabiler als die Alte (PC-1) und Hammeroptik http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/252968/cat/500
> 
> Wieviele Umdrehungen läuft den Dein HR frei weiter? Vielleicht ist das ja ein guter Indikator für die Kettenspannung?



Radl hab ich jetzt net dastehen, aber kommt ja drauf an wie stark ich dran drehe. Und es hängt dann viel von der Rohloffnabe ab und von der Temperatur des Gesamtsystems wenn man den Test macht. Aber können wir gerne mal ein paar Parameter festlegen und dann vergleichen 

Hmmh...so komischen Ketten würde ich kein vertrauen schenken. Würde da dann lieber u einer Rohloffsinglespeedkette greifen.

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. März 2012)

Ich glaube nicht, daß die von der Stabiliät schlechter ist, nur sicher schwerer.
Die Rohloffketten sind doch ohne Schloß, wenn ich richtig informiert bin? Wäre für mich schon mal ein Ausschlusskriterium.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, daß die von der Stabiliät schlechter ist, nur sicher schwerer.
> Die Rohloffketten sind doch ohne Schloß, wenn ich richtig informiert bin? Wäre für mich schon mal ein Ausschlusskriterium.



Ein Schloß macht doch bei dem Rad wenig Sinn und ist nur eine Schwachstelle. Man hat ja bei einem evtl. Defekt auf Tour keine Vorteile dadurch, da man mit und ohne die gleiche Arbeit hat und das gleiche Reperaturset braucht.

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. März 2012)

Finde ich schon.

Sonst habe ich immer ein 10cm Stück Kette plus Reserveschloss im Rucksack. Kettennieter habe ich am Multitool.
Da ist ein Kettenriss ziemlich schnell behoben, es sei denn, es zerlegt das Schloß. Da meine Freundin und ich sonst an allen Bikes die gleiche Kette fahren, ist die Mitnahme auch kein so großer Aufwand.

Jetzt mit der Monsterkette entferne ich mich allerdings vom standardisierten Fuhrpark 

Grundsätzlich muss ich aber sagen, daß das mein erster Kettenriss überhaupt war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Finde ich schon.
> 
> Sonst habe ich immer ein 10cm Stück Kette plus Reserveschloss im Rucksack. Kettennieter habe ich am Multitool.
> Da ist ein Kettenriss ziemlich schnell behoben, es sei denn, es zerlegt das Schloß. Da meine Freundin und ich sonst an allen Bikes die gleiche Kette fahren, ist die Mitnahme auch kein so großer Aufwand.
> ...



Ein paar Glieder und ein Kettenschloß ist auch in meinem Camalback schon immer mit auf Tour. 
Aber was ich meine ist, du kannst doch mit dem Kettenschloß an dem Rad weder die Kette lösen noch befestigen ohne alles locker zu schrauben und mehr muß ich doch ohne Schloß auch net machen...oder hab ich irgendwo einen Denkfehler

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. März 2012)

Wüsste jetzt nicht, warum ich alles lockern sollte? Es sei denn, die Kette hat sich schon heftig gelängt und man hat nachgespannt so daß die Ersatzglieder, die ja dann neuer sind, zu kurz sind. Bißchen anheben läßt sich ja die Kette, so daß man ohne lockern hinten die Kettenenden zusammenfügen kannst.

Worauf ich aber während des Schreibens komme ist, daß man zur Reparatur unterwegs ja 2 Ersatz-Kettenschlösser braucht


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Wüsste jetzt nicht, warum ich alles lockern sollte? Es sei denn, die Kette hat sich schon heftig gelängt und man hat nachgespannt so daß die Ersatzglieder, die ja dann neuer sind, zu kurz sind. Bißchen anheben läßt sich ja die Kette, so daß man ohne lockern hinten die Kettenenden zusammenfügen kannst.
> 
> Worauf ich aber während des Schreibens komme ist, daß man zur Reparatur unterwegs ja 2 Ersatz-Kettenschlösser braucht



Ah, daher unsere unterschiedlichen Meinungen. Die Schlösser die bei mir  an den Rädern verbaut sind würd ich niemals aufbringen bei so montierter Kette
Da tu dann lieber ein paar Ersatznietstifte mitnehmen...net das deine ganze Kette bald aus Kettenschlössern besteht
Wobei ich sagen muß, mir ist auch noch nie eine Kette gerissen

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. März 2012)

Brauchst Du doch auch nicht. Normalerweise reisst doch die Kette irgendwo und nicht direkt am Schloss. Glieder an der Reißstelle rausnehmen, neue rein, fertig. Geht mit Sicherheit schneller und bequemer als stiften. Denke da nur an nasskaltes Dreckswetter und der Stift landet bei der ganzen Fummelei im Laub!?

Ich packe auf jeden Fall noch ein zusätzliches Schloss ein.

Wie stehts übrigens mit dem Fixie gegen die Verschiebungen der Schwinge?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Brauchst Du doch auch nicht. Normalerweise reisst doch die Kette irgendwo und nicht direkt am Schloss.
> 
> Wie stehts übrigens mit dem Fixie gegen die Verschiebungen der Schwinge?



Ja deswegen hab ich ja im vornherein keins dran ...aber immer eins dabei
Evtl. mach ich mal ein Video mit der Kettenspannung und einer Hängewaage wies bei mir aussieht bei 1kg Zug

Wenn du sehen würdest was hier für Arbeit rumliegt Besonders weil ich ständig lieber radfahre oder klettern geh

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (29. März 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, daß die von der Stabiliät schlechter ist, nur sicher schwerer.
> Die Rohloffketten sind doch ohne Schloß, wenn ich richtig informiert bin? Wäre für mich schon mal ein Ausschlusskriterium.



Wenn man die aber mit dem Rohloff Revolver vernietet, dann ist das locker so stabil wie jeder Shimano Verschlussstift.

Ich hoffe dass die Rohloff Singlespeedkette bald kommt !

Momentan halte ich mich mit Restbeständen und der Campa C9 über Wasser.

lg
Wolfgang

P.S.: Kettenriss hatte ich bislang noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2012)

Nommal zur Kettenspannung. Damit wir unsere gut vergleichen können.
Also bei mir siehts so aus. Wenn ich ein 1kg Gewicht unten in die Mitter der 2 Ritzel hänge habe ich 8-8.5mm Auslenkung der Kette.

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (31. März 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nommal zur Kettenspannung. Damit wir unsere gut vergleichen können.
> Also bei mir siehts so aus. Wenn ich ein 1kg Gewicht unten in die Mitter der 2 Ritzel hänge habe ich 8-8.5mm Auslenkung der Kette.
> 
> G.



@Jörg: Sieht gut aus - ist bei mir auch so ähnlich, sowohl beim Nucleon, als auch bei den anderen Ketten ohne Kettenspanner (Argon, Tandem).

@Ferkelmann: 
- was für eine Kette (Marke, Typ) ist dir gerissen ?
- und wo war der Riss ? Am Kettenschloss ? 
    - oder Falls kein Kettenschloss - war das vielleicht der (Original) Kettenniet mit dem die Kette wieder verschlossen war ? 
    --> Meine Vermutung, wenn mit diesen Billig Kettennietern gearbeitet wird und die Kette keinen speziellen Verschlussniet hat wie bei Shimano

Die Kette wird beim Nucleon zwar etwas stärker belastet durch die 1:1 Übersetzung mit 24/24, das hat man mit der Hammerschmidt aber auch.
Dafür gibts beim Nucleon keine seitliche Belastung wie bei einer Kettenschaltung.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. April 2012)

War halt so nen Shimano Billigmist zum Nieten. Wo es sie zerlegt hat, keine Ahnung, ging bei mir direkt zu Hause in die Tonne. War eine Shimano zum Nieten. Die Neue ist definitiv was Haltbareres, und passt super zum Nucleon.


----------



## wolfi_1 (9. April 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> War halt so nen Shimano Billigmist zum Nieten. Wo es sie zerlegt hat, keine Ahnung, ging bei mir direkt zu Hause in die Tonne. War eine Shimano zum Nieten. Die Neue ist definitiv was Haltbareres, und passt super zum Nucleon.



Welche Kettenmarke / Typ ist das ?
Sieht ganz schön massiv / schwer aus.

Meine Empfehlung wäre noch die Campa C9, ist noch leicht und sehr verschleissfest.
Zu vernieten entweder mit Rohloff Revolver oder alternativ mit 9-fach Kettenschloss von SRAM/Connex.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. April 2012)

Ist eine YBN MK-700S2.
Kette bleibt erstmal drauf. Das bißchen Mehrgewicht und ich hatte sie eh daheim 
Einziger Nachteil, neben dem Gewicht, ist die Höhe. Am Anfang lief es bißchen schwerer, nun weiß ich warum. Hab auf der Lagerschale vom Innenlager oben eine kleine Nut ^^


----------



## wolfi_1 (9. April 2012)

Hab jetzt noch mal mit meiner Kette verglichen. Hab da zum Tretlager sogar noch minimal Luft.

P.S:  an die alteingesessenen Nucleon Fahrer .  wie lange halten eigentlich die beiden 24er Ritzel ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Ge!st (9. April 2012)

Lange. Kommt halt darauf an, wie viel km du fährst und wie gut du die Kette und Ritzel pflegst


----------



## wolfi_1 (10. April 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Im Prinzip würde das am Abend mal überprüfen und auf/zuschrauben theoretisch schon reichen.
> 
> Hab mir aber dennoch mal einen Gegenhalter gebastelt und gestern gleich ausprobiert....mit ein paar Dröpchen und ein wenig Kurventechnik üben
> Funktioniert perfekt, Schwingenlager war aufs Zehntel am Ende des Tages am selben Platz.
> ...



Hatte heute auch den ersten 'Verschieber' auf meiner Tubeless Einfahrrunde.
Ist wahrscheinlich passiert wie ich eine Kante seitlich hoch und wieder runter bin.
Der Reifen hat dabei auch etwas 'abgespritzt' 

lg
Wolfgang

P.S. : demnächst erfolgt der Selbstversuch mit meiner EX729 und Tubeless (Gettho Methode mit Gorilla Tape). 
Die ZTR Flow fand ich heute ganz nett, ist aber eher etwas für Cross Country von der Stabilität her.


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. April 2012)

Welchen Punkten widmet Ihr grundservicemäßig welchen Stellen, vor allem abschmiermäßig?
Wie oft nehmt ich die Kurbeln und die Deckel der G-Boxx runter, um da zu säubern usw.??

Hab seit vorgestriger Tour zunehmende Klöter/Klackergeräusche, so als ob irgendwas locker wäre. Von meiner Sonderkette kann es eigentlich nicht kommen, da es nur beim Treten zu hören ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. April 2012)

Was ein Zufall, hatte vor 4Tagen auch plötzlich Knackklappergeräusche beim Treten. Was irgendwie den Anschein hatte das es von der Kettengegend kommt.
War aber schnell vor Ort wieder beseitigt. Kam entweder von Dreck in der Konusschraube bei den Klemmschlitzen oder von mittlerweile zuviel Dreck an den Nabenanlagepunktenmitnehmernblabla...

Irgendwann wird der Modder und die Nässa halt dochmal zuviel 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (30. April 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Welchen Punkten widmet Ihr grundservicemäßig welchen Stellen, vor allem abschmiermäßig?



Hab meinen Primärantrieb üppig mit dem Weicon Ketten und Seilspray behandelt und höre seitdem nichts mehr davon.

An der Hinterachse achte ich drauf, dass ausser an der direkten Nabenpassung (Kontakt Nabenpilz <->  Nabe) alles schön fettfrei ist, damit hier kein Dreck hängen bleibt, bzw. sich der linke Nabenpilz nicht so einfach verschieben kann.



Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Wie oft nehmt ich die Kurbeln und die Deckel der G-Boxx runter, um da zu säubern usw.??



Je öfter Du die Kurbel runtermachst, desto schlechter wird der Presssitz der Kurbel auf dem Vielzahn.
Aus meiner Sicht sollte da 1x im Jahr reichen, sofern du dich nicht nur in der Wildschweinsuhle rumtreibst.

Den Kunststoffdichtring mache ich hin und wieder von außen sauber (ohne Kurbeldemontage). Dann mit Silikonspray oder PTFE Trockenschmierung eingesprüht und es passt wieder für einige Zeit.
(Und vor allem ziehen diese Mittelchen keinen Dreck an)



Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hab seit vorgestriger Tour zunehmende Klöter/Klackergeräusche, so als ob irgendwas locker wäre. Von meiner Sonderkette kann es eigentlich nicht kommen, da es nur beim Treten zu hören ist.



Kettenspannung geprüft ? Auch die tollsten heavy duty Ketten längen sich oft mehr als die gute alte Rohloff.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. Mai 2012)

Da sich die Ketten auch ohne Treten mitdreht, glaube ich nicht, daß es an der Kette liegt.


----------



## Ge!st (1. Mai 2012)

Weicon Ketten und Seilspray nutze ich auch für den Primärantrieb von meinem TFR, das wirkt hier ebenso so gut wie bei der Hammerschmidt, einfach gut das Zeug. Für die Antriebskette nutze ich Rohloff Kettenöl. Ich musste bisher auch nicht groß reinigen, der Sekundärantrieb ist nach meiner Erfahrung nicht besonders wartungsbedürftig.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2012)

Weicon Ketten und Seilspray...das setzt ich dann mal auf meine Einkaufsliste, wenn es so funktional ist

Ansonsten hab ich noch keinen Wartungsplan, außer Kette mal schmieren.

Hab vorgestern meinen neuen Dämpfer reingebaut, einen Monarch Plus HV und den normalen Monarch Plus in die Ersatzteilkiste gelegt. Endlich eine richtig funktionierende Zugstufe....wobei ich mich schon fast an das Überdämpfte gewöhnt hab

G.


----------



## jopefu (15. Mai 2012)

Hab eine gebrauchte COR-Nabe abzugeben.
bei Interesse PM


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab vorgestern meinen neuen Dämpfer reingebaut, einen Monarch Plus HV und den normalen Monarch Plus in die Ersatzteilkiste gelegt. Endlich eine richtig funktionierende Zugstufe....wobei ich mich schon fast an das Überdämpfte gewöhnt hab
> 
> G.




Mein Vivid Air ist auch zum Zugstufe nachbessern,  beim Gino. Gabel ist bei BOS zur Reparatur, megafette Kette kommt wieder runter, probiere es mal mit einer Sram 8x. Aber bis ich meine Gabel wiederhabe ist wohl Mitte Juni


----------



## waldschrad (19. Mai 2012)

hatte auch hassliche geräusche.....dann blockieren der boxx...heimgeschoben,aufgemacht:eine der schrauben die das grosse kettenblatt halten sollte hat sich gelöst und is in der boxx rumgewandert....dichtung hält au nix mehr draussen...jetzt tropft se nach jeder regenfahrt nach....
züge nach mehrmaligem baumkontakt(drüberwuchten) an der boxx abgeknickt...  bzw ne abgewinkelte zugführung...beim nachsten zerlegen ma vermessen---jetzt koi zit-muss wüten gehen


----------



## wolfi_1 (20. Mai 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Mein Vivid Air ist auch zum Zugstufe nachbessern,  beim Gino. Gabel ist bei BOS zur Reparatur, megafette Kette kommt wieder runter, probiere es mal mit einer Sram 8x. Aber bis ich meine Gabel wiederhabe ist wohl Mitte Juni



Versuchs mit einer Campa C 9 + SRAM Kettenschloss (9-fach) - bei BC ca. 23 Euro.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## wolfi_1 (20. Mai 2012)

waldschrad schrieb:


> hatte auch hassliche geräusche.....dann blockieren der boxx...heimgeschoben,aufgemacht:eine der schrauben die das grosse kettenblatt halten sollte hat sich gelöst und is in der boxx rumgewandert....dichtung hält au nix mehr draussen...jetzt tropft se nach jeder regenfahrt nach....
> züge nach mehrmaligem baumkontakt(drüberwuchten) an der boxx abgeknickt...  bzw ne abgewinkelte zugführung...beim nachsten zerlegen ma vermessen---jetzt koi zit-muss wüten gehen



Das 37er Kettenblatt wird doch von den 6 aussenliegenden Schrauben gehalten ?
Oder meinst Du das 24er Ritzel im Sekundärantrieb ?

lg

Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2012)

waldschrad schrieb:


> hatte auch hassliche geräusche.....dann blockieren der boxx...heimgeschoben,aufgemacht:eine der schrauben die das grosse kettenblatt halten sollte hat sich gelöst und is in der boxx rumgewandert....dichtung hält au nix mehr draussen...jetzt tropft se nach jeder regenfahrt nach....
> züge nach mehrmaligem baumkontakt(drüberwuchten) an der boxx abgeknickt...  bzw ne abgewinkelte zugführung...beim nachsten zerlegen ma vermessen---jetzt koi zit-muss wüten gehen



Oh mei, da haste ja wieder etwas bastelstunde Ja eine abgewinkelte Zugführung wäre fesch.
Hatte letztes Wochenende mitten im Wald dann auch mal kurz den max. möglichen Supergau
Hats mir einen 1,5cm Ast genau an die Zacken vom vorderen Kettenblatt aufgespießt und reingezogen...ratsch...blockier...ratter
Stehengeblieben...Ast steckte am Kettenblatt unter der Kette ...Kette innen herunten und total reingeklemmt
Null Bewegung mehr möglich Wollte ansich schon aufgeben, aber mit Hilfe vom Major Ädam und LiteVille Ray...und dem Hebelgesetzt....haben wir die Kette echt wieder rausbekommen.

Jetzt ist da sowenig Platz an den freien Zacken und dennoch kann sowas passieren. Hab jetzt mal provisorisch ein kleines Cabonteil an die Stelle gemacht bis ich Zeit für die Endlösung von dem Problem habe

G.


----------



## waldschrad (20. Mai 2012)

Jep.s het no s paar Sache zum usmärze....und mini draibank isch au glii fertig....jetzt erschtmol go wüete....bis spöter....


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Mai 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Versuchs mit einer Campa C 9 + SRAM Kettenschloss (9-fach) - bei BC ca. 23 Euro.
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang



Mmmhh, Campagnolo? Sind die stabil, findet man irgendwo was zur Zugfestigkeit?
Mir ist schon eine Kette gerissen, Zurückschieberei wär ärgerlich genug und zum Glück ohne Macken am Bike. Mir ist Gewicht zweitrangig, die Kette soll hauptsächlich verschleißarm und eine geringe Längung aufweisen.
Hat von Euch jemand schonmal Ketten von Wippermann getestet? Hört sich grundsätzlich auch ganz gut an, was man über die liest.


----------



## waldschrad (21. Mai 2012)

klar,mein fehler... s war eine der schrauben die die kurbel halten....
gruss chris


----------



## wolfi_1 (21. Mai 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Mmmhh, Campagnolo? Sind die stabil, findet man irgendwo was zur Zugfestigkeit?
> Mir ist schon eine Kette gerissen, Zurückschieberei wär ärgerlich genug und zum Glück ohne Macken am Bike. Mir ist Gewicht zweitrangig, die Kette soll hauptsächlich verschleißarm und eine geringe Längung aufweisen.
> Hat von Euch jemand schonmal Ketten von Wippermann getestet? Hört sich grundsätzlich auch ganz gut an, was man über die liest.



Sollte locker genausoviel halten wie deine Taiwan Superschwerkette.
Die Campa C9 hat zumindest im Straßenrennsport einen guten Namen und in Punkto langlebigkeit kommt da aktuell fast keine andere Kette mit.

.... Vernietet mit Rohloff Revolver - dann macht auch das schwächste Glied keine Probleme mehr ....

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Mai 2012)

An welcher Stelle mein letzter Kettenriss, ob der vernieteten Stelle, war, kein Plan.
Ansonsten habe ich bisher noch von keinem gehört, daß die Kette am Verschluss aufgegangen sei.

Bei den Singlespeedketten von Wippermann, würde man die für schmale oder breite Naben brauchen?
http://shop.connexchain.com/

Wolfgang, was macht Dein Fräsprojekt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (22. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre auf dem EVO eine Sram 8-fach Kette und auf dem TFR eine Rohloff 8-fach. Bisher noch keine Probleme gehabt.

Aber als alter Nucleon Fahrer rate ich Euch mal eine Primärkette auf Lager zu legen und auch bei längeren Urlauben Eine dabei zu haben


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Mai 2012)

Weiß jemand, von welchem Hersteller die Primärkette ist, bzw. gibts Alternativen?
Boah, is mir langweilig


----------



## WODAN (22. Mai 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, von welchem Hersteller die Primärkette ist, bzw. gibts Alternativen?
> Boah, is mir langweilig



Nur bei Nicolai bestellen, dann bekommst Du gleich die richtige Länge komplett vernietet


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Aber als alter Nucleon Fahrer rate ich Euch mal eine Primärkette auf Lager zu legen und auch bei längeren Urlauben Eine dabei zu haben



Hab ich natürlich schon lange zuhause liegen 

Aber wie lang ist denn die Haltbarkeit, schaut mir eigentlich nach ewig aus Du scheinst sie mir ja schon wechseln haben zu müssen.

G.


----------



## Ge!st (22. Mai 2012)

SRAM PC99 ist mir bei meinem TFR 2mal gerissen (nicht am Kettenschloss -  mir ist noch nie eine Kette am Kettenschloss gerissen), seit ich eine Shimano XTR 9fach Kette + Kettenschloss einsetze, hatte ich keine Probleme mehr


----------



## jopefu (22. Mai 2012)

Hatte zum Schluss die Shimano HG93 mit Sram Kettenschloss.
Die Sram PC 991 und Point LG7710 längten sich für meinem Geschmack zu stark.


----------



## wolfi_1 (22. Mai 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Ich fahre auf dem EVO eine Sram 8-fach Kette und auf dem TFR eine Rohloff 8-fach. Bisher noch keine Probleme gehabt.
> 
> Aber als alter Nucleon Fahrer rate ich Euch mal eine Primärkette auf Lager zu legen und auch bei längeren Urlauben Eine dabei zu haben



In diesem Fall ist eh erst mal ordentlich Schrauben angesagt wenn das große Ritzel raus muss.

Hatte das alles zu Versuchszwecken (und zum Nachfetten) schon mal offen.
So richtig möchte ich das im Urlaub nicht haben, auch wenn ich wie Jörg das große Ersatzteilsortiment auf Lager habe.

Wie oft ist dir das schon passiert ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2012)

Nachdem ich ja im Neuzustand durch meinen Schaltzugverkehrtkürzer auch schonmal mein komplettes Rad zerlegen durfte, kann ich nur jedem raten, das auch mal rein als Übung, in heimischen Wohnungsgefilden zu machen
Muß aber sagen das richtig Spaß macht da dran rumzuschrauben, weil alles so schön zusammenpaßt wie in einem Metallbauklasten

Hat eigentlich schon irgendwer, dem es mal irgendwas ins Ritzel gezogen hat, schon an Gegenmaßnahmen gearbeitet?
Vielleicht gibt es ja schon Lösungen die besser und noch einfacher sind wie das was ich mir als Endlösung ausgedacht habe...bin für Ideeen immer dankbar

Bis jetzt hab ich nur dieses gewichtsneutrale Provisorium, das den möglichen Einzugsraum ausfüllt, angebracht.





G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (23. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nachdem ich ja im Neuzustand durch meinen Schaltzugverkehrtkürzer auch schonmal mein komplettes Rad zerlegen durfte, kann ich nur jedem raten, das auch mal rein als Übung, in heimischen Wohnungsgefilden zu machen
> Muß aber sagen das richtig Spaß macht da dran rumzuschrauben, weil alles so schön zusammenpaßt wie in einem Metallbauklasten
> 
> Hat eigentlich schon irgendwer, dem es mal irgendwas ins Ritzel gezogen hat, schon an Gegenmaßnahmen gearbeitet?
> ...



muss mal über so einen Abweiser aus POM nachdenken.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Mai 2012)

Kohlefaserzeugs läßt sich halt leichter bearbeiten

Hab heute Vormittag mal einen echten Vorteil der Corenabe nutzen können. Einen Speichenbruch zu beheben ist ja mal theoretisch sogar am Trail eine schnelle Sache

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Mai 2012)

Du hast Ersatzspeichen dabei?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Mai 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Du hast Ersatzspeichen dabei?



Ne, drum meinte ich ja theoretisch
Aber theoretisch würde eine Speiche im Camalbäck ja garnet auffallen

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (24. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kohlefaserzeugs läßt sich halt leichter bearbeiten
> 
> Hab heute Vormittag mal einen echten Vorteil der Corenabe nutzen können. Einen Speichenbruch zu beheben ist ja mal theoretisch sogar am Trail eine schnelle Sache
> 
> G.



Hast Du die Cor-Nabe ohne U-Scheiben einspeichen lassen ?
Die angesenkten Speichenlöcher sind für 2.0er Speichen viel zu groß.
Der Speichenkopf hat hier Spiel ohne ende.

Ferner sollte bei der Cor-Nabe durch die Symmetrische Einspeichung und den riesigen Flanschabstand von 76mm (Rohloff hat nur 60mm) eh nichts mehr in dieser Hinsicht auftreten, zumindest wenn U-Scheiben unter den Speichenköpfen verwendet wurden und die Speichenspannung hoch genug ist.

P.S:  Ich vermute mal du hattest nur einen Plattfuss .... noch nicht auf Tubeless unterwegs ?
Ich habe meine ganzen EX-729 Laufränder (Argon, Nucleon) inzwischen mit Gorilla-Tape auf Tubeless umgebaut und bin sehr zufrieden 

Der einzige Nachteil ist jetzt, dass ich statt einem nun 2 Ersatzschläuche mit dabei haben muss.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2012)

U-Scheiben!!! Davon hör ich zum erstem Mal. Die Speiche, glaube ich, ist so 1-2cm nach dem Kopf gerissen. Kanns aber nicht mehr so genau sagen, weil ich sie im Lift sitzend gleich mal um die Anderen rumgewickelt habe.
Weiß auch jetzt nicht genau welche verbaut wurden. Habe jetzt, wegen massigem vorhandensein, eine 2,35/1,85/2,0 rein. 
Der Kopf hat in dem Loch einen recht guten formschlüssigen Eindruck gemacht. Muß aber zugeben das ich, was Einspeichen angeht, ein absoluter Legasteniger bin. Ein Thema mit dem ich mich nie beschäftigt hab

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (24. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> U-Scheiben!!! Davon hör ich zum erstem Mal. Die Speiche, glaube ich, ist so 1-2cm nach dem Kopf gerissen. Kanns aber nicht mehr so genau sagen, weil ich sie im Lift sitzend gleich mal um die Anderen rumgewickelt habe.
> Weiß auch jetzt nicht genau welche verbaut wurden. Habe jetzt, wegen massigem vorhandensein, eine 2,35/1,85/2,0 rein.
> Der Kopf hat in dem Loch einen recht guten formschlüssigen Eindruck gemacht. Muß aber zugeben das ich, was Einspeichen angeht, ein absoluter Legasteniger bin. Ein Thema mit dem ich mich nie beschäftigt hab
> 
> G.



War das eine Speiche mit Speichenkopf innen / Bogen außen ?
Nach 1-2 cm kommt bei diesen Speichen durch den Nabenflansch der Cor-Nabe ein kleiner knick - das könnte es vielleicht gewesen sein.

Bezüglich den Beilagscheiben :  Link

Das ist auch im Buch von G. Schraner (Laufradpapst bei DT-Swiss) entsprechend erklärt.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> War das eine Speiche mit Speichenkopf innen / Bogen außen ?
> Nach 1-2 cm kommt bei diesen Speichen durch den Nabenflansch der Cor-Nabe ein kleiner knick - das könnte es vielleicht gewesen sein.
> 
> Bezüglich den Beilagscheiben :  Link
> ...



Ja genau so eine wars. Na zumindest sitzt die neue mit 2.35 mal spielfrei laut Komponetix. 
Von dem hab ich mir auch schon 2 mal die Rohloff einspeichen lassen 

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (25. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja genau so eine wars. Na zumindest sitzt die neue mit 2.35 mal spielfrei laut Komponetix.
> Von dem hab ich mir auch schon 2 mal die Rohloff einspeichen lassen
> 
> G.



Vielleicht wars etwas zu wenig Speichenspannung .... aber mal sehen.

Ich hab meinen Härtetest erst im Oktober/November auf Sardinien (3 volle Wochen ).

Bis dahin gibts jede Woche giftige Anstiege auf weichem Untergrund im fränkischen Kalkland damit die Beine das auch mitmachen 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2012)

Gelockert hatten sich an dem Wochenende noch 2 komplett. Die 3 Tage hintereinander am Oko waren aber auch schon ein richtiger Härtetest.
Mehr wir Bozen und Vinschgau auf jedenfall

Was machen eigentlich deine Huberdinger. Merkst du jetzt nach der Einfahrzeit eine wesentliche Verbesserrung?

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (28. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gelockert hatten sich an dem Wochenende noch 2 komplett. Die 3 Tage hintereinander am Oko waren aber auch schon ein richtiger Härtetest.
> Mehr wir Bozen und Vinschgau auf jedenfall
> 
> Was machen eigentlich deine Huberdinger. Merkst du jetzt nach der Einfahrzeit eine wesentliche Verbesserrung?
> ...



Sagen wir's mal so:  die Teile funktionieren und ich merke nichts davon.
Ein Fazit kann ich erst nach Saisonende geben.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JJspeeD (8. Juni 2012)

Moin Leute.
Entlich besitz ich auch eine Gboxx 2.
Aber nicht in einem Nicolai Rahmen sondern in einem Alutech.
Ich hab aber folgenes Problem.

Wen ich in die unteren Gänge schalte,hab ich das gefühls als würde der gang nicht richtig rein gehen,da so ein bekanntes knacken dann kommt,wie man es von der Schaltung kennt.

Wie stelle ich sowas ein bei der Gboxx 2  .

Manchmal knackt es auch beim harten antretten kann es vlt davon kommen,das die nicht richtig eingestellt ist ?

Lg


----------



## Kunstflieger (8. Juni 2012)

Schick mir mal ne PN, ich kann dir weiter helfen.
Habe selber 2 GB2.


----------



## waldschrad (9. September 2012)

abend zusammen
hab n kleines prob mit meiner boxx...
hatte es ja schon mal das sich einer der 4schrauben, die den kurbeladapter mit der kurbel primärseite verbinden,gelöst und blockiert hat.

letzte aus-bzw eher abfahrt blokierte die kurbel beim rückwärtstreten nach ein paar freilaufklicks.
jederzeit reproduzierbar.sobald retour gedreht, harkt sie ,aber immer an ner anderen stelle,ein 
kommt einem das irgendwie bekannt vor??
liegt mMn in dem fall denk eher anne rohloff,oder?

gruss chris


----------



## LB Jörg (9. September 2012)

waldschrad schrieb:


> abend zusammen
> hab n kleines prob mit meiner boxx...
> hatte es ja schon mal das sich einer der 4schrauben, die den kurbeladapter mit der kurbel primärseite verbinden,gelöst und blockiert hat.
> 
> ...



Der Kurbeladapter wird doch mit 8 Schrauben befestigt?!?
Oder meinst du andere Schrauben?

G.


----------



## waldschrad (9. September 2012)

nee sind 4...verbinden die kurbel (17) mit dem drehtei(16), von denen hatte sich mal eine gelost und ist im gehäuse rumgewandert bis der primär blockiert war...deswegen meinte ich das es diesmal wieder eine der schrauben hätte sein können-wars aber nicht...die waren alle tiptop... nummern aus pdf 27-fig-gboxx1-09

insofern ist es was anderes...habs gefühl kommt von der rohloff...werd se morn ma ganz ausbauen...passiert ausschliesslich beim rückwärtsdrehen, immer an anderer stelle...

gruss chris


----------



## waldschrad (10. September 2012)

wie schaut bei dir eigentlich die b+s gamma dichtung aus?bei mir is nur n oring und n POM ring montiert, keine wirkliche radialdichtung...
gruss chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2012)

Da ist bei mir auch ein Ohring und diese weiße Kunststoffscheibe. Wie dicht das ganze ist werd ich evtl. mal im Winter reinschauen

Ein Pdf 27 find ich niergens 

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. September 2012)

Die PDF hätte ich auch gern mal.


----------



## jopefu (10. September 2012)

http://2009.nicolai.net/manuals/manuals/27-Fig_Gboxx1_09.pdf


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2012)

Ahhh Da ich mit dem Teil noch keinerlei Problem hatte, hab ichs noch net weiter beachtet.

G.


----------



## waldschrad (10. September 2012)

sorry,aber hab verrafft s pdf mit hochzuladen .(

werd sie nomol ausnanderbauen, dann ohne gehäusedeckel wieder zammbaun-denn sollt i ja sehen wos harkt...wenns nicht der primär ist kommt die rohloff ausnander...grrr!


----------



## kroiterfee (10. September 2012)

was für eine nabe brauche ich um diese in die 4-gelenker-version des ion gb2 einbauen zu können. normale standard 150mm nabe - das weiss ich. aber dann? ssp-version? oder muss ich mir ein singespeedkit kaufen?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2012)

waldschrad schrieb:


> sorry,aber hab verrafft s pdf mit hochzuladen .(
> 
> werd sie nomol ausnanderbauen, dann ohne gehäusedeckel wieder zammbaun-denn sollt i ja sehen wos harkt...wenns nicht der primär ist kommt die rohloff ausnander...grrr!



Halt uns auf jedenfall auf dem Laufenden...und mach ein paar Bilder im Zustand ohne Gehäisedeckel

G.


----------



## Kunstflieger (10. September 2012)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> was für eine nabe brauche ich um diese in die 4-gelenker-version des ion gb2 einbauen zu können. normale standard 150mm nabe - das weiss ich. aber dann? ssp-version? oder muss ich mir ein singespeedkit kaufen?



150/12 ist richtig, es gibt einen SS Adapter von Nicolai welcher sehr gut ist aber 60 kostet. Ich hatte eine Zeit lang eine 150/12 Single Speed Fixed Gear, welches die perfekte Nabe ist für das GB2. 
Ist aber eigenbau.


----------



## waldschrad (10. September 2012)

gärn.aber erscht morn....


----------



## kroiterfee (11. September 2012)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> 150/12 ist richtig, es gibt einen SS Adapter von Nicolai welcher sehr gut ist aber 60 kostet. Ich hatte eine Zeit lang eine 150/12 Single Speed Fixed Gear, welches die perfekte Nabe ist für das GB2.
> Ist aber eigenbau.



dreht sich bei fixed gear nicht die kurbel mit oder hat die gb2 einen eigenen freilauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldschrad (16. September 2012)

tach zusammen
jetzt bin ich schlauer  hat biz länger dauert,koi zit gha...

meine primärkette hat sich massiv gelängt...

hab sie mal ohne den deckel zusammengebaut, dann beim kurbeln gemerkt, das die kette biz zu lang ist.in kombination mit biz zähem schmierfett (werk).fehlt biz geschmeidigkeit.
bei höheren drehzahlen machen sich die fliehkräfte bemerkbar,
 was in kombination mit recht wenig platz/design der box, rückwärts zu klemmern zwischen oberem ritzel und gehäuse führt...
heisst neue kette organisieren...
hat jmd zufällig grad die DIN bezeichnug zur hand? dann zieh ich sie schneller über die firma...
grad jetzt wo meine bikesaison anfängt..... 

gruss chris


----------



## waldschrad (16. September 2012)

wenn ich das richtig gemessen hab läuf als primärkette ne normale 1/2"x3/16" kette 24 glieder...dann passt ja jede töffkette !?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2012)

Nummer hab ich keine aber Nicolai liefert doch da recht schnell. Die Kette kostet im Rahmen liegende etwas über 25Euronen.

G.


----------



## WODAN (16. September 2012)

Bei mir hat sich die Primärkette bisher noch nicht gelängt, da sie vorher gerissen ist


----------



## WODAN (6. Oktober 2012)

Wo ist der Thread Probleme mit G-Boxx1???   ;-)


----------



## wolfi_1 (6. Oktober 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Wo ist der Thread Probleme mit G-Boxx1???   ;-)



Gibts da Probleme ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## WODAN (7. Oktober 2012)

Das war mehr als Witz gedacht. Ich fahre schon einige Jahre G-Boxx 1 und habe mich gerade bewußt gegen Pinion, pro G-Boxx1, entschieden


----------



## wolfi_1 (7. Oktober 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Das war mehr als Witz gedacht. Ich fahre schon einige Jahre G-Boxx 1 und habe mich gerade bewußt gegen Pinion, pro G-Boxx1, entschieden



So stimmt das natürlich. 
Mal sehen wie sich mein Nucleon demnächst in Sardinien schlägt.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## WODAN (7. Oktober 2012)

Welche G-Boxx Ersatzteile nimmst Du mit?   Mir ist ja vor einem Monat in Saalbach etwas ganz peinliches passiert  Beim Schlauchwechsel habe ich vergessen die Keilschraube anzuziehen. Dann war sie weg.... Notlösung: M12 Gewindestab und Mutter, Draht, Loctite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (7. Oktober 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Welche G-Boxx Ersatzteile nimmst Du mit?   Mir ist ja vor einem Monat in Saalbach etwas ganz peinliches passiert  Beim Schlauchwechsel habe ich vergessen die Keilschraube anzuziehen. Dann war sie weg.... Notlösung: M12 Gewindestab und Mutter, Draht, Loctite



Ich habe mein kleines G-Boxx / Rohloff Köfferchen dabei.
Damit kann ich so ziemlich alles am Nucleon und am Rohloff Bike meiner liebsten instandsetzen.





Zusätzlich noch :  meinen Reserve-Vivid sowie eine normale Sattelstütze.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## OldSchool (7. Oktober 2012)

Das nenne ich mal vorbildlich.


----------



## wolfi_1 (8. Oktober 2012)

Wie und mit was pflegt (schmiert) Ihr eigentlich den großen weissen Dichtungsring an der Kurbel damit die Kurbel leicht läuft und trotzdem kein Schmodder in den Getriebekasten kommt.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. Oktober 2012)

Weicon und danach trockenreiben.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2012)

Habs vor einer unendlich langen Zeit mal gefettet und seither nimmer angesehen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Welche G-Boxx Ersatzteile nimmst Du mit?   Mir ist ja vor einem Monat in Saalbach etwas ganz peinliches passiert  Beim Schlauchwechsel habe ich vergessen die Keilschraube anzuziehen. Dann war sie weg.... Notlösung: M12 Gewindestab und Mutter, Draht, Loctite



Die Schraube hab ich mir unter Anderem auch gleich mit in mein Ersatzteillager bestellt

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (8. Oktober 2012)

Zuhause lag eine komplette hintere COR Aufnahme samt 2 Schrauben ;-)


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. Oktober 2012)

Wem ein Nucleon AM oder TFR in S über den Weg läuft, mag mir mal bescheid geben.
Wäre sehr dankbar


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand die Middleburn schon drangehalten, ob es als Ersatz zur Holzfeller taugt?
Hier sehe ich zur Zeit das einzige Optimierungspotential, zumal der Hobel demnächst schwerer wird wg. Wechsel von Air auf Coil Fork.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Oktober 2012)

Hat ich am Anfang auch mal dran gedacht gehabt...aber da war dann irgendein gewaltiger Haken an der Sache, so das ichs komplett ausgeschlossen hab.
Weiß aber nimmer welcher

Glaub wenn man da einsparen will, dann am besten einen Atlasumbau. Die Kurbeln gabs mal komplett für...jetzt kommts...69 Euro bei CR...aber nur in allen blöden Farben, nur nicht schwarz Sonst hätte ichs mal ins Auge gefaßt.

G.


----------



## WODAN (16. Oktober 2012)

Middleburn würde mich auch reizen, allerdings läßt sich so ein Projekt ohne eigene Drehbank zuhause nicht stemmen.
Oder falls es die Race Face mal wieder günstig gibt, wäre das auch eine Alternative.
Aber der Umbau auf Atlas bringt auch nur etwa 100 Gramm Ersparnis. Selbst mein Umbau bei meinem alten TFR von Howitzer auf ISIS mit Stylo Kurbel brachte nur ca. 110 Gramm weniger.


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Oktober 2012)

Obwohl die Atlas schon besser aussieht als die Holzfeller 
Eine hohe Gewichtsersparnis wäre aber das deutlich bessere Argument für einen so großen Aufwand als Optik, zumal man durch die Positionierung des Mehrgewichtes von 110g keinen Effekt merken dürfte.


----------



## WODAN (16. Oktober 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Obwohl die Atlas schon besser aussieht als die Holzfeller
> Eine hohe Gewichtsersparnis wäre aber das deutlich bessere Argument für einen so großen Aufwand als Optik, zumal man durch die Positionierung des Mehrgewichtes von 110g keinen Effekt merken dürfte.



Leider baut ja Truvativ keine schönen Howitzer Kurbel 
Aber für 100 Gramm so einen Aufwand?


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Oktober 2012)

Meine ich ja 
Es sei denn, jemand ist so optikverliebt und man kann sich auf das Projekt mit draufsetzen und er fräst halt paar Kurbeln mehr mit um.

JÖÖÖÖRG, JÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin ja mit der Optik der Howitzer zufrieden 

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Oktober 2012)

Da isser und Du schwindelst bestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (16. Oktober 2012)

jopefu hat ja den Umbau schon beschrieben 
SIEHE HIER

Holzfeller alt:






Race Face, noch nicht bearbeitet:





Ok, fast 200 Gramm, aber dazu kommen noch jede Menge Spacer usw.


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Oktober 2012)

in rhombus tfr ist auch eine atlas fr verbaut. das ist ja nun mein eigentum. 

die atlas fr hat doch den ht2-standard. kann ich also einfach das innenlager gegen ein schwarzes tauschen?


----------



## WODAN (17. Oktober 2012)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ####
> 
> die atlas fr hat doch den ht2-standard. kann ich also einfach das innenlager gegen ein schwarzes tauschen?



Glückwunsch, Innenlager kannst Du tauschen.


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Oktober 2012)

welche breite brauche ich da?


----------



## WODAN (18. Oktober 2012)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> welche breite brauche ich da?



100mm Breite. Allerdings weiß ich nicht genau ob es diese Version in schwarz gibt. Ich persönlich kenne nur die Race Face Atlas FR Kurbel (Innenlagerschalen silber) und die Diabolus (gold) in 100mm Breite.

Die schwarzen Schalen von einem 68/73mm Lager müßten auch mit der mittleren Hülse für 100mm passen.
Ohne Gewähr


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2012)

Ansich ist es doch egal welche Innenlagerschalen er nimmt. Würde da sowieso auf Shimano zückgreifen.
Aber da ich den Umbau ja nicht 100% kenne ist das auch mal ohne Gewähr

G.


----------



## WODAN (18. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ansich ist es doch egal welche Innenlagerschalen er nimmt. Würde da sowieso auf Shimano zückgreifen.
> Aber da ich den Umbau ja nicht 100% kenne ist das auch mal ohne Gewähr
> 
> G.



Schalen passen so oder so, aber wenn Du die Mittelhülse montieren willst, muß man schauen


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Schalen passen so oder so, aber wenn Du die Mittelhülse montieren willst, muß man schauen



Kann man sich ja notfalls eine aus einer abgerollerten und imprägnierten Klohpapierrolle machen

G.


----------



## Team Nicolai (18. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kann man sich ja notfalls eine aus einer abgerollerten und imprägnierten Klohpapierrolle machen
> 
> G.



Hallo

Ihr könnt ein wenig Gewicht sparen, wenn Ihr den Pinion Drehgriff einsetzt den bei diesem kann der Seilzug offen eingezogen werden, die Schaltbox am Unterrohr verschwindet und es können doppelzuhalter benutzt werden, sieht dann auch Optisch netter aus.

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ihr könnt ein wenig Gewicht sparen, wenn Ihr den Pinion Drehgriff einsetzt den bei diesem kann der Seilzug offen eingezogen werden, die Schaltbox am Unterrohr verschwindet und es können doppelzuhalter benutzt werden, sieht dann auch Optisch netter aus.
> 
> ...



Hast du das schon ausprobiert? ...und wieviel wiegt denn das Teil?
Was meinst du genau mit Doppelzughalter????...hast du ein Bild???

Muß dummerweise eh bald den Nucligetriebeboxzug wechseln...der frieselt langsam aus, weil ich ihn an einem Ende schon mit einem friesler eingebaut hatte und noch dachte, scheumer mal

G.


----------



## Team Nicolai (18. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hast du das schon ausprobiert? ...und wieviel wiegt denn das Teil?
> Was meinst du genau mit Doppelzughalter????...hast du ein Bild???
> 
> Muß dummerweise eh bald den Nucligetriebeboxzug wechseln...der frieselt langsam aus, weil ich ihn an einem Ende schon mit einem friesler eingebaut hatte und noch dachte, scheumer mal
> ...



Bilder folgen die Tage, die Bude ist im Einsatz, funktioniert aber Bestens läst sich auch leichter drehen.

Gruss

Der Thomas


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2012)

Super, da bin ich ja gespannt

G.


----------



## Team Nicolai (18. Oktober 2012)

Hallo






Die am Unterrohr meine ich.

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2012)

Auf meinem Arbeitsbildschirm erkenn ich das net....muß mal einen größeren mit mehr Auflösung beantragen

G.


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Oktober 2012)

in welchem farben gibts den pinion drehgriff denn?

welche gewichtsersparnis ist denn zu erwarten wenn die schaltbox wegfällt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Oktober 2012)

Die Gewichtsersparnis wird eher gering ausfallen, was wiegt die Box denn schon!?
Was mich am Pinion Griff stören würde wären die nicht verfügbaren 4 Gänge. Zum Anderen weiß ich nicht, ob die Abstufung zwischen Rohloff und Pinion Griff gleich ist, also saubere Anzeige des Ganges am Pinion Griff letzten Endes.

Also die Idee, am Nucleon durch einen anderen Griff Gewicht sparen zu wollen, finde ich bißchen merkwürdig.


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Oktober 2012)

der rest ist bereits ausgereizt.


----------



## Team Nicolai (20. Oktober 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Die Gewichtsersparnis wird eher gering ausfallen, was wiegt die Box denn schon!?
> Was mich am Pinion Griff stören würde wären die nicht verfügbaren 4 Gänge. Zum Anderen weiß ich nicht, ob die Abstufung zwischen Rohloff und Pinion Griff gleich ist, also saubere Anzeige des Ganges am Pinion Griff letzten Endes.
> 
> Also die Idee, am Nucleon durch einen anderen Griff Gewicht sparen zu wollen, finde ich bißchen merkwürdig.



Hallo

da der pinion griff stufenlos ist gibt die nabe die rastungen vor, und es funktioniert perfekt, das gewicht ist zu vernachlässingen, jedoch sieht es optisch viele aufgeräumter aus, als mit dem sarg unter dem unterrohr, und die ganganzeige hat mich noch nie gejuckt.

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Oktober 2012)

also findet die indexierung generell in der nabe statt?


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Oktober 2012)

Das mit der Gangrastung in der Nabe ist mir klar. Allerdings empfinde ich es als ziemliche Verbesserung, mit dem neuen Griff und dabei besserer Orientierung über den aktuellen Gang unterwegs zu sein. Hier gibt man einfach was funktionell gutes gegen was nicht optimales auf.
Mit der Box mag sein, wen es stört!? Ich hab sowas glücklicherweise nicht


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Oktober 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> da der pinion griff stufenlos ist gibt die nabe die rastungen vor, und es funktioniert perfekt, das gewicht ist zu vernachlässingen, jedoch sieht es optisch viele aufgeräumter aus, als mit dem sarg unter dem unterrohr, und die ganganzeige hat mich noch nie gejuckt.
> 
> ...



Ich hab das mit dem Schaltzug und wo er bei dem Griff getrennt wird noch nicht wirklich verstanden. Irgendwie hab ich da eine Denkblokade
Da sind doch durchgehende Außenhüllen an dem Rad auf dem Bild...wo ist dann da das Ende und der Anfang...Denkblokade

G.


----------



## waldschrad (20. Oktober 2012)

wenn is richtig verstanden hab-anfang in der boxx,geklemmt im griff-anstatt anfang in der boxx,anfang im griff,geklemmt in der mitte...


----------



## Blackstyle (21. Oktober 2012)

Nucleon AM mit Pinion Drehgriff und Zugverlegung ohne BOX (140gr. Gewichtsersparnis)


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Oktober 2012)

Wie wird denn der Zug in dem Griff befestigt...und woher bekommt man so laaaange 0.9er Züge????

Ich muß morgen bei strahlendem Sonnenschein meinen Schaltzug wechseln Dachte ich komm damit noch bis in den Winter, ums an einem trüben Matschtag zu machen, aber heute hat er dann endgültig versagt
Zum Glück hab ich noch einen als Reserve hier...puhh

G.


----------



## waldschrad (22. Oktober 2012)

trübe matschtage musst du nutzen!!!
dafur hast n getriebebike 
und kein fussvolk...
und spassigere trailbedingungen...
und verständnisslose blicke wennd völlig vwechlammt ausm wald kommst-mit nem fetten grinsen-weil die schaltung no funktioniert-und net verpappt is...
greetz chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Oktober 2012)

Leider sind am Getriebebike die Reifen genauso schnell an der Grenze wie bei der Kettenschaltung.
Da lieb ich mir Ligure. Hatten September in der Gruppe innerhalb einer Woche 2 Schaltwerkabrisse, einmal inkl. noch 5 zerrissener Speichen.


----------



## entlebucher (22. Oktober 2012)

Edelstahllitzen kriegst du in fast jedem Durchmesser und fast jeder Länge im Modellbaubereich...


----------



## wolfi_1 (22. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wie wird denn der Zug in dem Griff befestigt...und woher bekommt man so laaaange 0.9er Züge????
> 
> Ich muß morgen bei strahlendem Sonnenschein meinen Schaltzug wechseln Dachte ich komm damit noch bis in den Winter, ums an einem trüben Matschtag zu machen, aber heute hat er dann endgültig versagt
> Zum Glück hab ich noch einen als Reserve hier...puhh
> ...



Besser bei Nicolai gleich 5 meter bestellen. Hab ich beim Rahmenkauf so gemacht.

Mal sehen wie das Wetter hier so weitergeht. 
Gestern hatte es gefühlte 30 Grad. Da leidet man Bergauf schon etwas

Wasser war dagegen mit 24 grad noch schön kuschelig.

Gruss aus Sardinien
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Besser bei Nicolai gleich 5 meter bestellen. Hab ich beim Rahmenkauf so gemacht.
> 
> Mal sehen wie das Wetter hier so weitergeht.
> Gestern hatte es gefühlte 30 Grad. Da leidet man Bergauf schon etwas
> ...



Ist das dein Ernst, die kann man dort wieder Meterweise bestellen
Da gibts doch ganze Rolldoofthraeds drüber das Rohloff sowas unterbindet.

 @entlebucher: Da frag mal die Rohloffbastler zu dem Thema

G.


----------



## entlebucher (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin seit über 10 Jahren Rohloffbastler, aber danke für den gutgemeinten Rat


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2012)

entlebucher schrieb:


> Ich bin seit über 10 Jahren Rohloffbastler, aber danke für den gutgemeinten Rat



Rohloff wollte wohl damals denen einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen, die ihre interne Ansteuerung auf Scheibenbremse umbasteln wollten/wollen

G.


----------



## entlebucher (22. Oktober 2012)

Ui weh... genau so hab ich die Rohloff-Mannen kennengelernt: servicorientiert und für die Wünsche und Anregungen der Kundschaft immer ein offenes Ohr *hüstel*


----------



## kroiterfee (22. Oktober 2012)

Blackstyle schrieb:


> Nucleon AM mit Pinion Drehgriff und Zugverlegung ohne BOX (140gr. Gewichtsersparnis)



meintest du nicht dass der pinion drehgriff keine ganganzeige hat?

ich schließe mich jörgs frage an: wie wird der zug befestigt? 

da ich noch totaler nucleonneuling bin: vereinfacht die pinionpimperei den schaltzugwechsel?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2012)

Also wenn ich nicht gerade den Tunegriff hätte und erst recht nicht gerade heute erst den Schaltzug wechseln hätte müssen, dann hätte ich es spaßhalber mal ausprobiert.
Geht doch nichts über durchgehende Leitungen
Wobei das Nucli bei mir schon butterweich schaltet

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem prov. Aufsetzschutz in Finale.
Paar leichte Abdrücke waren am Ende des Urlaubes drin, die hätten aber wahrscheinlich nicht gereicht um das Gehäuse einzudellen.
Eine etwas ausgereiftere und haltbarere Version aus PE ist gerade in Arbeit.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2012)

Ja Tape ist durch nichts außer durch Tape zu ersetzen
Hättest halt noch ein paar streifen Kabelbinder dazwischen eingeklebt.

Ich will garnicht wissen wie meine Box aussehen würde, hätte ich keinen Schutz unten dran

G.


----------



## dr.juggles (22. Oktober 2012)

MacGyver hätte seine helle freude an diesem fred


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Oktober 2012)

Das mit den Kabelbindern ist ne gute Idee.
Denke aber, daß dann das Tape nicht hält, da eine zu kleine Kontaktfläche zwischen Box und Tape ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Das mit den Kabelbindern ist ne gute Idee.
> Denke aber, daß dann das Tape nicht hält, da eine zu kleine Kontaktfläche zwischen Box und Tape ist.



Aber zwischen den Klebestreifen in 2 Schichten, jeweils verstezt, müßte es Bombe halten.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> MacGyver hätte seine helle freude an diesem fred



Nur wenn wir noch ein kleinen Schweizer Taschenmesser dazwischen einkleben

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (24. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst, die kann man dort wieder Meterweise bestellen
> Da gibts doch ganze Rolldoofthraeds drüber das Rohloff sowas unterbindet.
> 
> @entlebucher: Da frag mal die Rohloffbastler zu dem Thema
> ...



Ich hatte letztes Jahr bei Rohloff angerufen und die haben mir sogar eine Artikelnummer für die Meterware gegeben damit ich das für mein Nucleon über den Händler bestellen kann.

Hab dann die Bestellung über Nicolai gemacht, da ich von dort eh noch andere Teile gebraucht habe.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2012)

Pohh...die Zeiten ändern sich ...na jetzt gibts ja auch Konkurenz

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (24. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Pohh...die Zeiten ändern sich ...na jetzt gibts ja auch Konkurenz
> 
> G.



*Hust*  

Welche Konkurrenz ?

Für den Gutteil aller Fahrer ab AM aufwärts war die Rohloff Dose eh nie eine Option. Von daher ist die Pinion als interessantes 'neues Produkt' zu sehen, zumal nicht mit vorhandenen Rahmen kompatibel.

Und die Pinion reicht für den Toureneinsatz mit Gepäck auf Dauer wohl nicht wenn das max. Fahrergewicht auf 110 KG beschränkt ist.
Da hat die Rohloff mit 'Tandemtauglich' deutlich mehr Reserven.

Hier noch die Rohloff Artikelnummer für das Schaltseil / Meterware:  
SB14N-3 
Preis war 1,80 Euro / Meter (Stand 11/2011)

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> *Hust*
> 
> Welche Konkurrenz ?
> 
> ...



Sehr gut, werd ich mit wohl die Tage mal auf Halde ordern müsen.
Fürs HT seh ich die Rohloff auch noch konkurenzlos...beim Fully, mal abwarten was passiert

G.


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Oktober 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Hier noch die Rohloff Artikelnummer für das Schaltseil / Meterware:
> SB14N-3
> Preis war 1,80 Euro / Meter (Stand 11/2011)
> 
> ...




 danke!


----------



## waldschrad (24. Oktober 2012)

brauche noch n stahlfederdämpfer fürn winter....sind ja schon paar vivid air n kältetod gestorben-das will i vermeiden....

was meint ihr taugt als winterdämpfer?

merci chris


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Oktober 2012)

vivid coil. kein problem bei -23°.


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Oktober 2012)

Im FR bin ich letzte Saison auch den Winter über gefahren
 Wurde bißchen bockiger, sonst nix. Für schweizer hochalpinen Einsatz im Winter!?


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Oktober 2012)

hat mal jemand für die gboxx 1 dickes gummiklebeband als steinschlagschutz benutzt?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2012)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hat mal jemand für die gboxx 1 dickes gummiklebeband als steinschlagschutz benutzt?



Mein erster Notschutz war selbstklebende Magnetfolie. Die hatte 2mm Dicke Müßte irgengwo hier ein Bild drinnen sein

 @Ferkelman: Wie weit ist denn dein Polyschutz schon vortgeschritten?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldschrad (24. Oktober 2012)

vivid coil hati mir au gedacht...
hochalpin gibts das jahr nix...leider...körperlich u finanziell net drin...
bin gern au auf mein hometrail,wenns richtig schneit gibts ne feste genausolange schöne rodelpiste  wenns dunkel u kalt wird gehn die roldler heim-freie bahn...

was fürn tune? denk nicht das man das vom air übernehmen kann....

weiss grad no zufällig was der pinion griff kostet?
sonst ruf i morn ma nicolai swiss an...

gruss chris
gruss chris


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Oktober 2012)

thomas von bikebauer meinte 89,-.


wie empfindlich ist der boxx bereich denn durch steinschlag?


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. Oktober 2012)

Jörg: Meine Frau lässt die Tage mal von den Schlossern in Ihrer Firma paar Ringe vom PE-Rohr abschneiden, so sauber bekomme ich das sicher nicht hin. Denke, daß ich nächste Woche loslegen kann.

Gegen Steinschlag ist die Box nicht unempfindlicher als der Rahmen. Permanenter Steinbeschuss prügelt halt das Eloxal runter. Problematischer sind heftige Aufsetzer auf Stein, die zum Einbeulen, vielleicht sogar zum Brechen des Gehäuses führen könnten.


----------



## wolfi_1 (25. Oktober 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Gegen Steinschlag ist die Box nicht unempfindlicher als der Rahmen. Permanenter Steinbeschuss prügelt halt das Eloxal runter. Problematischer sind heftige Aufsetzer auf Stein, die zum Einbeulen, vielleicht sogar zum Brechen des Gehäuses führen könnten.



Wenn Du die Box wirklich 'hart' aufsetzt, dann wird der Schutz auch nicht so viel bringen. (Ausser dass das Elox nicht direkt verkratzt)

Vorausschauend fahren hilft hier Ärger vermeiden.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. Oktober 2012)

Man wird sehen


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Box wirklich 'hart' aufsetzt, dann wird der Schutz auch nicht so viel bringen. (Ausser dass das Elox nicht direkt verkratzt)
> 
> Vorausschauend fahren hilft hier Ärger vermeiden.
> 
> ...



War vorgestern mit ein paar Leuten aus deiner Gegend in meiner Gegend unterwegs und wir haben tatsächlich in 6h nur 12km auf Tour zusammengebracht
War ansich eine reine Schlüsselstellentour...da geht nix mehr mit vorrausschauend Fahren




> Gegen Steinschlag ist die Box nicht unempfindlicher als der Rahmen. Permanenter Steinbeschuss prügelt halt das Eloxal runter. Problematischer sind heftige Aufsetzer auf Stein, die zum Einbeulen, vielleicht sogar zum Brechen des Gehäuses führen könnten.



Die Box selber ist schon richtig stabil, glaube wenn es zum Bruch kommen würde ist schon was richtig Schlimmes passiert. Kann ich mir jetzt auch nicht wirklich vorstellen.
Aber es tut wirklich richtig weh mit der Box, ohne Schutz, am Felsen anzuschrammen. Konnt ich auch bis auf einen kleinen Kratzer vermeiden. Den ich nach der Montage der einen Schutzhälfte, mir an einen schrägen Stein eingefangen hab.

Drum hab ich auch die 2te Hälfte von meinem Schutz gleich mal in Angriff genommen...seitdem kann ich richtig schrammen









Hab die vordere Hälfte abgeschrägt. Dann hat man mehr Aufgefreiheit zur Seite....








...und es wirkt montiert sogar richtig filigran













G.


----------



## WODAN (25. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> War vorgestern mit ein paar Leuten aus deiner Gegend in meiner Gegend unterwegs und wir haben tatsächlich in 6h nur 12km auf Tour zusammengebracht
> War ansich eine reine Schlüsselstellentour...da geht nix mehr mit vorrausschauend Fahren
> 
> 
> ...



Schick, laß sie eloxieren und verkaufe sie als G-Boxx Pimpkit


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Oktober 2012)

ich hege starkes interesse an dem teil!!


----------



## waldschrad (25. Oktober 2012)

oh ja! sehr fein das teil...

gruss chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (25. Oktober 2012)

hast du noch ein bild vom montierten schutz auf der kettenseite?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Oktober 2012)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hast du noch ein bild vom montierten schutz auf der kettenseite?



Auf Seite 11 hier in glänzend und neu In unglänzend und stehendem Rad fällts es garnet weiter auf.

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (26. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Auf Seite 11 hier in glänzend und neu In unglänzend und stehendem Rad fällts es garnet weiter auf.
> 
> G.



Dann kalkulier schon mal zu welchem Preis du eine 5er bis 10er Kleinserie auf den Markt bringen kannst. 

Würde dir auch so ein Teil abnehmen.

Bin bislang nur mit dem Argon FR auf der Insel rumgerutscht. Ich denke ab der nächsten Woche kommt das Nucli zum ersten Mal zum Einsatz.





Die meisten Italiener waren beim Anblick von Rohloff + Mule Anhänger schon etwas überfordert (vor allem wenn man die Jungs dann Bergauf noch überholt ). Mal sehen was das Nucli da auslöst.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Oktober 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Die meisten Italiener waren beim Anblick von Rohloff + Mule Anhänger schon etwas überfordert (vor allem wenn man die Jungs dann Bergauf noch überholt ). Mal sehen was das Nucli da auslöst.
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang


 
Änliche Erfahrung habe ich mit dem Nucleon in Finale auch gemacht.
Gab immer recht runde Kulleraugen, wenn Franzosen, Engländer etc. den Blick über die anwesenden Bikes haben schweifen lassen und das Interesse an meinem hängen blieb.
Spätestens ab dem Tag hingen mir die Erklärungen aus dem Hals raus


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Oktober 2012)

Am schlimmsten ist aber immer die Frage ob das eines dieser Pinion ist
....und das Gerede, wenn man den Berg hochtritt, an einer Kolonne Rentner vorbeifährt und im hinteren Ohrenwinkel sowas hört wie...blaBla...Elektrobike...Motor...blabla usw.

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (26. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten ist aber immer die Frage ob das eines dieser Pinion ist
> ....und das Gerede, wenn man den Berg hochtritt, an einer Kolonne Rentner vorbeifährt und im hinteren Ohrenwinkel sowas hört wie...blaBla...Elektrobike...Motor...blabla usw.
> 
> G.



Ich war auch schon stark in Versuchung den Italianos weiszumachen die Rohloff ist ein Elektroantrieb und im Anhänger sind die Batterien 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Oktober 2012)

Genau, stimmt beides. Wobei zweiteres schon ziemlich nervt 
Vor allem wenn das ein wichtigtuerischer Marathon´ler mit in die Hüften gestemmten Händen seinem Kumpel erklärt. Ging mir erst letztes WE so. Auf meinen Satz von hinten "Nee, ist eine Getriebenabe", kam dann das "Ach so, das ist dieses Pinien!!"

War mir dann zu doof


----------



## kroiterfee (26. Oktober 2012)

*daumen*

wie halten die schutzschalen eigentlich? hast du löcher im bereich der nabenabdeckung?


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Oktober 2012)

Das sieht man ja eindeutig.


----------



## WODAN (26. Oktober 2012)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ###
> 
> *daumen*
> 
> wie halten die schutzschalen eigentlich? hast du löcher im bereich der nabenabdeckung?



Die Gewinde für die vordere G-Boxx Abdeckung sind durchgehend. Denke Jörg hat von vorne (siehe Bilder oben > Inbus statt Torx) einfach kürze Schrauben benutzt hat hat von hinten den Schutz festgeschraubt


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Oktober 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Die Gewinde für die vordere G-Boxx Abdeckung sind durchgehend. Denke Jörg hat von vorne (siehe Bilder oben > Inbus statt Torx) einfach kürze Schrauben benutzt hat hat von hinten den Schutz festgeschraubt



Auch wenn der Satz nach den Klammern irgendwie unortodox wird, liegst du richtig, wenn das Wort "kürze" durch "längere" Ersetzt wird

Sprich ich hab die Box einfach mit längeren Schrauben ganz normal verschraubt. Und am Überstand des Gewindes die Schutzbox angeschraubt.
Dazu ist die Schutzbox recht passgenau gearbeitet und noch mit doppelseitigem Klebeband an der Stirnfäche der Getriebebox verklebt.
Das großflächige Ankleben entlastet doch mit einiger Kraft die Reibungsverbindung der hinteren Fläche, bevor bei Überlastung die Schrauben auf evtl. Abscherrung belastet werden.

G.


----------



## kroiterfee (26. Oktober 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Das sieht man ja eindeutig.



 würde ich sonst fragen? 



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Satz nach den Klammern irgendwie unortodox wird, liegst du richtig, wenn das Wort "kürze" durch "längere" Ersetzt wird
> 
> Sprich ich hab die Box einfach mit längeren Schrauben ganz normal verschraubt. Und am Überstand des Gewindes die Schutzbox angeschraubt.
> Dazu ist die Schutzbox recht passgenau gearbeitet und noch mit doppelseitigem Klebeband an der Stirnfäche der Getriebebox verklebt.
> ...



danke!


----------



## WODAN (26. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Satz nach den Klammern irgendwie unortodox wird, liegst du richtig, wenn das Wort "kürze" durch "längere" Ersetzt wird
> 
> Sprich ich hab die Box einfach mit längeren Schrauben ganz normal verschraubt. Und am Überstand des Gewindes die Schutzbox angeschraubt.
> Dazu ist die Schutzbox recht passgenau gearbeitet und noch mit doppelseitigem Klebeband an der Stirnfäche der Getriebebox verklebt.
> ...



Das kommt davon wenn man auf die Schnelle mit dem Handy antwortet ;-)


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Oktober 2012)

Muss wohl doch auf eine andere Kette wechseln.
Meine Sram PC-8 spanne ich nun schon zum dritten Mal im Oktober nach.


----------



## WODAN (27. Oktober 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Muss wohl doch auf eine andere Kette wechseln.
> Meine Sram PC-8 spanne ich nun schon zum dritten Mal im Oktober nach.



Was ist denn aus Deiner Hardcore Singlespeed Kette geworden? 

Beim meinem neuen Nucleon will ich mal die Connex Kette ausprobieren, da sie schwarz ist (Black Edi) und gut zur angestrebten "stealth Optik" paßt. . Mal schaun wie die sich schlägt


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Oktober 2012)

Die? Die war cool.
Unglaublich massiv, schwer, da durfte ich jede dritte Tour nachspannen. Hat tolle Gliederklemmer gehabt und auf dem Tretlager hat sie auch eine Kerbe hinterlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (27. Oktober 2012)

@WODAN: ich hatte am GB2 eine 3/32 Half Link in schwarz Matt und das sich nicht geloht. Nach einer Woche Betrieb hat sich angefangen die Beschichtung aufzulösen.


----------



## WODAN (27. Oktober 2012)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> @WODAN: ich hatte am GB2 eine 3/32 Half Link in schwarz Matt und das sich nicht geloht. Nach einer Woche Betrieb hat sich angefangen die Beschichtung aufzulösen.



Habe die Kette bei Connex gewonnen


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Oktober 2012)

Was habt Ihr denn am Nucleon an Ketten getestet?
Was haltet Ihr davon, hier eine Stück für Stück zu aktualisierende Liste zu pflegen? Ist doch eventl. interessant, so vielleicht? Sinnhaft natürlich nur, die Erfahrungen so objektiv wie möglich zu beschreiben.

*empfehlenswert:*
...

*neutral:*
SRAM PC 830
- stärke Längung in kurzer Zeit
+ günstig

*nicht empfehlenswert:*
YBN MK926 Heavy Duty
- baut zu hoch, schleift am Innenlager
- neigt zu Gliedklemmern
- teuer
+ schöne, massive Optik


----------



## wolfi_1 (28. Oktober 2012)

*empfehlenswert:*
Rohloff SLT-99<
- teuer
- nicht mehr erhältlich (Hab nur noch eine auf Lager)
- sieht nicht cool aus, halt einfach 'Kette'
++ Haltbarkeit

Gleichwertige Alternative:  Campa C9, Vernietet mit Rohloff Revolver

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Oktober 2012)

Dachte so, dann haben wir es immer schön beeinander?

*empfehlenswert:*
*Rohloff SLT-99
- teuer
- nicht mehr erhältlich (Hab nur noch eine auf Lager)
- sieht nicht cool aus, halt einfach 'Kette'
++ Haltbarkeit*

Gleichwertige Alternative: Campa C9, Vernietet mit Rohloff Revolver

*neutral:*
SRAM PC 830
- stärke Längung in kurzer Zeit
+ günstig

*nicht empfehlenswert:*
YBN MK926 Heavy Duty
- baut zu hoch, schleift am Innenlager
- neigt zu Gliedklemmern
- teuer
+ schöne, massive Optik


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Oktober 2012)

Wieso wird die SLT-99 denn eingestellt?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Oktober 2012)

Man könnte bei der Kette auch noch die Längung aufs Jahr gesehen angeben...L/J 
Aussagekräftiger wären natürlich Kilometer.
Werds für meine dann im Dezember mal angeben. Ist ja recht leicht zu messen, wenn man bedenkt das die Scheibe am Rahmen, bei der Drehmomentbefestigung, im Neuzustand so gut wie angeht

G.


----------



## kroiterfee (19. November 2012)

lässt sich das nucleon tfr mit maxle irgendwie nachrüsten?


----------



## WODAN (19. November 2012)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> lässt sich das nucleon tfr mit maxle irgendwie nachrüsten?


Nein, die Achse dreht sich nämlich mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (19. November 2012)

danke. besitze zwar eins aber habs noch nicht in echt gesehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2012)

Dafür kann man so Ben Hur Messer dranbauen und den anderen die Speichen und Reifen damit zerstören...also bei so Massenstartrennen und so

G.


----------



## WODAN (19. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dafür kann man so Ben Hur Messer dranbauen und den anderen die Speichen und Reifen damit zerstören...also bei so Massenstartrennen und so
> 
> G.



Yeah!


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. November 2012)

... oder aktiv mitdrehende Stützender


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. November 2012)

ender = räder
Dreckssmartphone


----------



## kroiterfee (22. November 2012)

muahhaha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2012)

Gar keine so schlechte Idee. Man könnte so einen Tiefschneeantrieb dranbauen

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. November 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> *empfehlenswert:*
> Rohloff SLT-99<
> - teuer
> - nicht mehr erhältlich (Hab nur noch eine auf Lager)
> ...



In der Bucht werden gerade paar Reste vertickt, zum ziemlich fetten Preis.
Konnte man die SLT eigentlich auch mit den wiederverschließbaren von Sram benutzen?


----------



## wolfi_1 (27. November 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> In der Bucht werden gerade paar Reste vertickt, zum ziemlich fetten Preis.
> Konnte man die SLT eigentlich auch mit den wiederverschließbaren von Sram benutzen?



Rein theoretisch ja - wird aber immer der Schwachpunkt bleiben.
Mir ist da der Rohloff Revolver lieber, da hier ein Original-Niet wieder aufgeweitet wird und sauber hält.

Ich bin inzwischen bei der Campa C9. (23,- bei BC)
Alternativ würde auch die KMC X-1 ein Versuch wert ein, die kostet bei BC aber schon 30 ,- ;(

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. November 2012)

Also Kettenrisse hatte ich bisher nicht am Link.
Was mich an den Sram Ketten aber hauptsächlich nervt ist nicht so sehr eine Schwäche hinsichtlich zu geringer Zugfestigkeit sondern die Längung und dadurch permante Nachstellerei.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2012)

Werd des kommende Monat, am Jahrestag, mal die Kettenlängung von meiner Shimanokette messen.

Abgesehen von der neuen XXXXX Kette, von Sram, ist der Rest ja Verschleißmüll
Bei der neuen XXXXX Kette scheinen sie jetzt auch auf Shimanostandart angekommen zu sein.

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. November 2012)

Würde ja schon mal reichen wenn Du sagst, wie oft Du innerhalb der ersten 1-2 Monate nachspannen musstest.
Bei meiner aktuellen Sram Kette musste ich am Anfang paarmal alle paar Wochen spannen, die Intervalle werden jetzt spürbar größer.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2012)

Uhhhh....hier und da...frag mich nicht wie oft...aber die Intervalle sind glaub ich gleichbleibend 

G.


----------



## wosch (28. November 2012)

Anfangs hatte ich auf meiner G-Boxx2 eine Sram PC 850, die ich alle 30 Km nachspannen musste. Sah aber chic aus.

Jetzt fahre ich KMC K710 Kool Chain, die ich nur die ersten 20 Km einmal nachspannen musste, dann war Ruhe. Heisst: Nachspannen nur noch ab und zu.
Leider ist sie sehr schwer und sieht mit 9,4mm Breite etwas klobig aus.


----------



## kroiterfee (1. Dezember 2012)

ich möchte in meinem nucleon einen reset reduziersteuersatz verbauen. der rahmen hat 1.5 und die gabel 1,1/8. da bietet sich der wan .5 an.

um die front niedrig zu halten wäöre der wan .5 shorty ideal. oder besteht die gefahr mit den verstellknöppen der gabel (lyrik dpa) am unterrohr anzuecken?

hier die beiden steuersätze:

http://reset-racing.de/reset/steuer_index_1.htm#wan5


trennung.

hat jemand erfahrung mit der campa record kette am tfr?


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. Dezember 2012)

Das kann schon knapp werden.
Das einfachste wäre, einfach mal auszurechnen, um wieviel die untere Lagerschale vom Wan.5 flacher ist und das ins Verhältnis zum jetzigen Platz zwischen Gabel und Unterrohr zu setzen.

Ist der jetzige Steuersatz denn defekt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (1. Dezember 2012)

ich meine es geht nicht...jemand hier im forum der es so fahren wollte ( von anfang an) hatte sich damals extra ein verlängertes steuerrohr bestellt.
ruf am besten bei N an, dann weißt du es 100%.


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich die einfache Subtraktion wird der Kräuter wohl beherrschen ohne N anrufen zu müssen.


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Dezember 2012)

das rad geht eh zu nicolai zur sitzrohr bearbeitung. wollte den jungs nur etwas arbeit abnehmen und mir gewissheit verschaffen 

der shorty ist an de runteren lagerschale 9,5 mm kürzer.


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Dezember 2012)

hiho 

welches tune brauche ich für einen vivid 5.1 im nucleon tfr?


----------



## WODAN (16. Dezember 2012)

Schwarzer Bomber...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2012)

Die sieht aber hübsch aus 

G.


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Dezember 2012)

coole sache mit dem schutz an der schräämm-kurbel


----------



## wolfi_1 (17. Dezember 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Schwarzer Bomber...



Bitte um Vollbild und Bezugsquelle für das Kurbelverhüterli !

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## WODAN (18. Dezember 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Bitte um Vollbild und Bezugsquelle für das Kurbelverhüterli !
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang



Moin,
Vollbild gibt es erst wenn alles fertig ist. Teile liegen alle hier, nur die Zeit ist knapp 
Verhüterlie ist von der Race Face Carbon Kurbel, gibt es bei CRC für um 7 Euro/Paar >>> HIER
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Moin,
> Vollbild gibt es erst wenn alles fertig ist. Teile liegen alle hier, nur die Zeit ist knapp
> Verhüterlie ist von der Race Face Carbon Kurbel, gibt es bei CRC für um 7 Euro/Paar >>> HIER
> MfG



Na dann raus aus dem Forum hier und ran an die Arbeit

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Dezember 2012)

Raus aus dem Wald und ran an die Drehbank


----------



## WODAN (19. Dezember 2012)

Sattelstütze bin ich noch hin und hergerissen: RS Reverb Stealhoder KS LEV?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2012)

So muß ein Nucli ausschen.... LEV 

Kette noch zu neu oder Absicht mit langer Kettenstrebe?...und was treibt die Bremse so, funktioniert sie?

G.


----------



## der-gute (19. Dezember 2012)

die Front erinnert mich aber irgendwie an das hier:


----------



## Fatal Error (19. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schick 

Wenns nicht so klein wäre würde ich es im Januar entführen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (19. Dezember 2012)

@WODAN 
Sieht echt gut aus, aber was hat man auch sonst erwartet  ?

Ich würde die Reverb verbauen, im Cockpit hast Du ja noch Platz.
Bin gespannt auf deine BFO-Erfahung!


----------



## WODAN (19. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So muß ein Nucli ausschen.... LEV
> 
> Kette noch zu neu oder Absicht mit langer Kettenstrebe?...und was treibt die Bremse so, funktioniert sie?
> 
> G.



Kette und Radstand sind noch nicht final 
BFO wollte ich schon die ganze Zeit mal ausprobieren,leider bin ich sie noch nicht "artgerecht" gefahren. Bericht folgt...



Fatal Error schrieb:


> Sehr schick
> 
> Wenns nicht so klein wäre würde ich es im Januar entführen.....



Wie? Du kommst mit?
Na toll...






Triple F schrieb:


> @WODAN
> Sieht echt gut aus, aber was hat man auch sonst erwartet  ?
> 
> Ich würde die Reverb verbauen, im Cockpit hast Du ja noch Platz.
> Bin gespannt auf deine BFO-Erfahung!



Danke


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Dezember 2012)

schick! was wiegt es denn? und was ist das für eine hübsche kette?


----------



## WODAN (20. Dezember 2012)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> schick! was wiegt es denn? und was ist das für eine hübsche kette?



na na, man fragt doch eine Dame nicht nach dem Gewicht 

Kette habe ich bei Wippermann gewonnen, siehe HIER


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2012)

Ja die würde zu meinem Schwarzgoldaufbau schon schön passen. Bin mal gespannt wie die Längung der Kette nach einem Jahr ist.

G.


----------



## WODAN (20. Dezember 2012)

Die Geschichte dazu 

HIER


----------



## wolfi_1 (21. Dezember 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Die Geschichte dazu
> 
> HIER



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen - sehr schönes Baik !

lg
Wolfgang

P.S. : Rohloff hat vor kurzem die Mindestübersetzung von 2.4 auf 2.1 gesenkt (bis 100kg Fahrer). Damit ist das Nucleon mit 2.055 paktisch im Rahmen des erlaubten.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> na na, man fragt doch eine Dame nicht nach dem Gewicht
> 
> Kette habe ich bei Wippermann gewonnen, siehe HIER



How...

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (9. Februar 2013)

Hab jetzt endlich einen vernünftigen Ersatz für die zu empfindlichen ZTR Flow Felgen bekommen:





Felge : E13 Lg1+ mit CX-Ray
Gewicht 1820 gr. mit DT-440 VR Nabe

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## kroiterfee (9. Februar 2013)

zu empfindlich die ztr flow? die normale oder die ex?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (9. Februar 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> zu empfindlich die ztr flow? die normale oder die ex?



Das war die normale Flow.
Weitere Versuche mit ZTR Felgen sind erst mal nicht geplant da die LG1+ auch in Punkto Verarbeitung von einem anderen Stern ist (verglichen mit den ZTR Felgen).

Un wenn ichs breiter haben möchte, habe ich ja noch genügend Laufräder mit der EX-729 (Ghetto Tubeless).

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## franz.p. (3. März 2013)

hallo,
ich gedenke mir ein Nucleon AM zuzulegen!
bin mir aber bei der Gabel(170-180mm?) und Dämper unschlüssig!
was habt ihr verbaut und wie sind eure Erfahrungen???
Danke und Grüße Franz


----------



## wolfi_1 (4. März 2013)

Lyrik U-Turn 170mm (mit +10mm Hülse von Smubob) und CCDB Coil funktionieren sehr gut und benötigen wenig Wartung.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## WODAN (4. März 2013)

Als Erstes kommt es wohl auf Deine persönliche Vorliebe an, wie immer im Leben 

Um das Potential des Nucleon voll zu nutzen, habe ich mich auch für die Feder- anstatt der Luftvariante entschieden.

RS Lyrik U-Turn 170mm, hinten ein Fox RC4 mit Titanfeder.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2013)

Da ichs als mein Tourenrad einsetzt ist vorne eine Lyrik drinnen und hinten nur ein Monarch.
Wenn mal ein Pinionrad bei mir Zuhause steht, dann wird umgemodelt und es wird wohl eine Totem und Öl/Titanfeder werden.

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. März 2013)

Lyrik RC2DH Coil plus Vivid Air.
Für Ausflüge ins Mittelgebirge brauche ich keine Travelfunktion und/oder Lockout.


----------



## franz.p. (7. März 2013)

ok,
das laß ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen!!!
so was noch wichtig wäre ist sie Rahmengröße?!
ich bin 1,75m-groß/klein... dachte an ein S oder M mit S Sitzrohr!!!
erstmal Danke und Grüße Franz


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. März 2013)

Kommt mehr auf Deine Schrittlänge an.

Wolfi: Wieso +10mm? Damit erhöhst Du doch nicht den Travel, sondern nur die EBL?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2013)

franz.p. schrieb:


> ok,
> das laß ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen!!!
> so was noch wichtig wäre ist sie Rahmengröße?!
> ich bin 1,75m-groß/klein... dachte an ein S oder M mit S Sitzrohr!!!
> erstmal Danke und Grüße Franz



Ich glaub da suchst du mal im Helius Thread, das Rad hat ja die gleichen Maße was das angeht. 
Da ist die Auswahl an Fahrern mit deiner Körpergröße wesentlich höher und das Thema wird regelmäßig dort angeschnitten.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (9. März 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Kommt mehr auf Deine Schrittlänge an.
> 
> Wolfi: Wieso +10mm? Damit erhöhst Du doch nicht den Travel, sondern nur die EBL?



Die 10mm Hülse erhöht auch den Hub.
Einfach mal hier reinschauen.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. März 2013)

Ach so, dachte Du hast von 170 auf 180 aufgerüstet.
Hatte auch erst überlegt, eine Totem reinzupacken, aber da war mir der Abstand zum Bigbike zu gering.


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. April 2013)

Frage zu Kettenblatt und Kette für den Primärantrieb.
Weiß jemand, was da alternativ passt als "original" Nicolai? Dort wird vermutlich auch nur zugekauft und mit Aufschlag weiterverkauft.

Suche zudem eine Nabe. Also wer eine abzugeben hat


----------



## wolfi_1 (5. April 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Frage zu Kettenblatt und Kette für den Primärantrieb.
> Weiß jemand, was da alternativ passt als "original" Nicolai? Dort wird vermutlich auch nur zugekauft und mit Aufschlag weiterverkauft.
> 
> Suche zudem eine Nabe. Also wer eine abzugeben hat



Da passen nur Original Teile von Nicolai.
Das Kettenblatt / Ritzel ist aus gehärtetem Stahl, da sollte so schnell nichts verschleissen.

Die Kette ist mit ca. 25 Euro auch nicht teurer als eine besser Fahrradkette aus dem Handel.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## WODAN (6. April 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Frage zu Kettenblatt und Kette für den Primärantrieb.
> Weiß jemand, was da alternativ passt als "original" Nicolai? Dort wird vermutlich auch nur zugekauft und mit Aufschlag weiterverkauft.
> 
> Suche zudem eine Nabe. Also wer eine abzugeben hat



Die Ketten sind von der Firma "Panther" und normalerweise für Karts gedacht. Nicolai verschickt Diese bereits in der richtigen Länge fest vernietet, denke das wird schon seinen Grund haben, mir ist bisher selbst damit schon eine Kette auf dem EVO gerissen.
Denke die Ritzel sind Spezailanfertigung, wie Wolfi_1 bereits geschrieben hat.

Da sparst Du am falschen Ende!


----------



## kroiterfee (6. April 2013)

was haben eure tfr so gewogen. ich bin jetzt bei 18,46kg. mit 2ply, schläuchen, stahlfederdämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (6. April 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> was haben eure tfr so gewogen. ich bin jetzt bei 18,46kg. mit 2ply, schläuchen, stahlfederdämpfer.



Paßt


----------



## franz.p. (6. April 2013)

ich habe es getan!!!
Nucleon AM bestellt,wird Ende Juni-Anfang Juli da/fertig sein


----------



## kroiterfee (6. April 2013)

fein!


----------



## WODAN (7. April 2013)

Willkommen im Club, kroiterfee und franz.p


----------



## kroiterfee (7. April 2013)

merci!


da habe ich gleich die erste frage:

lässt sich der rohloff griff "feiner" einstellen? ich finde da gibts es zuviel leerweg wenn man schaltet. kann das knackiger werden?


----------



## WODAN (7. April 2013)

zugeinstellschrauben an der Box rausdrehen ;-)


----------



## kroiterfee (7. April 2013)

beide?


----------



## kroiterfee (7. April 2013)

ja beide. sehr geil. jetzt schön knackig!


----------



## WODAN (7. April 2013)

Ja, Schrauben ist Mehrzahl ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2013)

franz.p. schrieb:


> ich habe es getan!!!
> Nucleon AM bestellt,wird Ende Juni-Anfang Juli da/fertig sein





 @kroiterfee: Schönes neues Avatarbild

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (7. April 2013)

bunt ist trumpf.


----------



## franz.p. (8. April 2013)

ja,ich freue mich auch schon drauf,
wird ein geiles bike... ;-)


----------



## wolfi_1 (8. April 2013)

Problem dabei ist, dass Rohloff ein leichtes 'Spiel' an den Schaltseilen empfiehlt.
Effektiv schaltet sich die Nabe so leichter als wenn die Züge unter Spannung laufen.

Kann ich nach inzwischen 13 Jahren mit der Schaltung so bestätigen.

lg
Wolfgang

Auszug aus dem Rohloff Handbuch:

Die Schaltzugspannung wird durch Drehen der Zugeinsteller eingestellt.
Das Herausdrehen der Zugeinsteller erhöht die Schaltzugspannung.
Für ein leichtes Schalten ist die Schaltzugspannung so einzustellen, dass beim Drehen des Schaltgriffs ein Drehspiel von etwa 2 mm spürbar ist. 
Die rote Markierung auf den Schaltgriff kann ohne Veränderung der Schaltzugspannung mit den Zahlen in Deckung gebracht werden, indem
einer der Zugeinsteller herein- und der andere im gleichen Maß herausgedreht wird.
Zu große Schaltzugspannung erhöht die Reibung in den Schaltzügen und damit die Schaltkraft.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2013)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Problem dabei ist, dass Rohloff ein leichtes 'Spiel' an den Schaltseilen empfiehlt.
> Effektiv schaltet sich die Nabe so leichter als wenn die Züge unter Spannung laufen.
> 
> Kann ich nach inzwischen 13 Jahren mit der Schaltung so bestätigen.
> ...



Jepp, habs bei mir auch immer mit etwas Spiel. So hat man auch immer einen Gang Spielraum um die Idealstellung für den alten Dreikantgriff zu greifen

G.


----------



## kroiterfee (9. April 2013)

mein spiel war vorher extrem. wenn ich bspw. von der 11 in die 12 schalten wollte war ich visuell schon in der 13. jetzzt ist alles gut.

forum fetzt!


----------



## wolfi_1 (9. April 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> forum fetzt!



so muss es sein ...

btw: hast du deine Züge inzwischen schon verlängert ... oder den Lenker abgesägt ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## kroiterfee (10. April 2013)

züge getauscht. udn den drehgriff gleich mit.

jetzt liegt ein tune rolff hier herum. jemand interesse?


----------



## WODAN (10. April 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> züge getauscht. udn den drehgriff gleich mit.
> 
> jetzt liegt ein tune rolff hier herum. jemand interesse?



würde ich nehmen, schick mal Preis und Farbe per Pm


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Mai 2013)

Hoffe auf schnellen Tipp.
Mit wieviel Nm muss man die Ausfallenden am Nucleon anziehen?

Irgendwie verschieben sie sich bei mir immer wieder, so daß die Kette ziemlich durchhängt.
Wenn ich die Achse demontiere, gehen die Ausfallenden wieder in Ausgangslage und die Kettenspannung stimmt wieder.

Gruß aus Finale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (2. Mai 2013)

ich meine beim nucleo tfr etwas von 6 nm gelesen zu haben. bin aber 300km vom rad weg. (und den unterlagen)


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Mai 2013)

Also ich meine die 4 Torx Schrauben pro Seite.


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Mai 2013)

jaja. die meine ich.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Mai 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich die Achse demontiere, gehen die Ausfallenden wieder in Ausgangslage und die Kettenspannung stimmt wieder...




??? Sollte nich eigentlich die Kette etwas mehr durchhängen wenn die Achse demontiert ist? Andersrum kann ichs mir gerade nicht vorstellen!

G.


----------



## WODAN (3. Mai 2013)

Das Problem hatte ich so auch noch nicht


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. Mai 2013)

Hab mich vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt.
Ich habe die Ausfallenden mal demontiert um die Lager zu reinigen. Hier waren die ersten Touren eine echte Schlammschlacht.
Habe dann wie üblich ausgerichtet, so daß die Kette moderat gespannt war. Während der Tour vorgestern merkte ich, daß sie ziemlich locker war. Habe die 8 Torxschrauben gelöst und die Achse rausgezogen, dann "sprang" das HR wieder so in Postion, daß die Kette straff war.
Die M6-Abstand-Schrauben haben sich meiner Meinung nach nicht bewegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (15. Mai 2013)

wenn ich beim tfr das hr wieder montiere:

zuerst steckachse rein und dann die keilschraube?


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Mai 2013)

jo.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rsv1Rz9dmjY&list=UUN89dG5Olyxu-sszSNz778A"]2.1 Rear Wheel Assembly '05'06 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Mai 2013)

bin gestern bei warmen aussentemperaturen gefahren und habe dann das bike über nacht im zimmer stehen gehabt. grad eben habe ich festgestellt, dass sich unter der box ein dunkler ölfleck befand (tropfen) und ein weiterer an der linken lagerschale befindet. das ritzel an der box ist nass vom öl.

ist das normal? ausdehnung öl bei warmen wetter..? rad stand bestimmt 2 stundne draussen in der prallen sonne.

keine schaltprobleme, alles läuft butterweich.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2013)

Prinzipiell wirds Öl in der Rolldoofnabe schon sehr dünnflüssig, wenn es in der prallen Sonne steht und es kann schon awas austreten durch irgendwelche Öffnungen.
Der Ölverlust selber ist auch eher als nicht kritsch zu beschreiben. Wird der Rolldoof nichts weiter anhaben, selbst wenns strändig sifft.
Wenns aber ständig siffen würde, dann kannst du davon ausgehen das irgendeine Dichtung defekt ist. Dann würd ich sie schonmal zu Rohloff schicken über den Winter dann irgendwann. 
Der Service wird dann wohl sogar kostenlos sein.

G.


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Mai 2013)

momentan tropfts auch nicht. alles cool. oder liegt es daran dass das rad im auto lag?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> momentan tropfts auch nicht. alles cool. oder liegt es daran dass das rad im auto lag?



Wenns Rad im heißen Auto lag, dann ists ganz normal das Öl aus der Rolldoof kommt. Drum darf man normale Rolldoofräder auch nie im Auto auf die Bremsscheibenseite legen

G.


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Mai 2013)

also muss die seite mit dem primärantrieb immer oben liegen?


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Mai 2013)

:d


----------



## c_w (23. Mai 2013)

Man sollte es nicht auf die Bremsscheibenseite legen, weil sonst Oel auf selbige sifft. Bei der G-Boxx ist das allerdings egal...


----------



## amajo (23. Juni 2013)

hi...was muss ich tun um beim nucleon tfr die bremsscheibe rechts zu montieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Juni 2013)

Nicht links anbauen


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juni 2013)

...und die Schrauben umdrehen

Also was wir damit sagen wollen, wir Verstehen die Frage nicht wirklich

Wenn du kein spezielles Problem damit hast und deine Frage allgemein ist, dann darf jeder von uns ansich nur antworten "Zum Händler gehen und machen lassen"

G.


----------



## amajo (23. Juni 2013)

..ok rechts ist ja klar. aber wie komme montiere ich die bremsscheibe...bzw. was muss ich vorher lösen...den nabenpilz? danke


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Juni 2013)

Komm mal Abends bei mir rum, mit dem Gaul


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2013)

Kann mir wer sagen ob die Gleitlager im Umlenkhebel oben und unten die Gleichen sind?....und wie deren Bezeichnung ist. 
Müßte mir da mal welche ordern. Hab die ganze Nicolaiseite gewälzt, aber keinerlei Angaben dazu gefunden

G.


----------



## WODAN (9. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen ob die Gleitlager im Umlenkhebel oben und unten die Gleichen sind?....und wie deren Bezeichnung ist.
> Müßte mir da mal welche ordern. Hab die ganze Nicolaiseite gewälzt, aber keinerlei Angaben dazu gefunden
> 
> G.



Es sind doch nur oben Gleitlager verbaut, unten ist doch das Lager in der Druckstrebe oder?


----------



## kroiterfee (9. Juli 2013)

um sämtliche lager zwischen schwinge und dem dämpfer vor dreck zu schützen empfiehlt sich echt der marsh guard! alles ist gestern schön sauber geblieben im park ausser die box und mein hintern.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Es sind doch nur oben Gleitlager verbaut, unten ist doch das Lager in der Druckstrebe oder?



Im Umlenkhebel sind sie ja beide net..meinte schon einfach nur die am Umlenkhebel.
Vielleicht weiß ja im Heliusthread jemand die Bezeichnung der Gleitlager, da sind doch einige mehr im Umlauf

G.


----------



## OldSchool (9. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Im Umlenkhebel sind sie ja beide net..meinte schon einfach nur die am Umlenkhebel.
> Vielleicht weiß ja im Heliusthread jemand die Bezeichnung der Gleitlager, da sind doch einige mehr im Umlauf
> 
> G.



Am Oberrohr ist ein Gleitlager mit Bund verbaut. Ist in den tech. Anleitung beim TFR zu finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (9. Juli 2013)

... und die Igusteile nicht wegwerfen.
In ein Glas mit Wasser tun und bis zum nächsten Wechsel stehen lassen.


----------



## OldSchool (9. Juli 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> ... und die Igusteile nicht wegwerfen.
> In ein Glas mit Wasser tun und bis zum nächsten Wechsel stehen lassen.



So wie deine Zahnprothese.


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. Juli 2013)

Genau so, nur halt länger


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2013)

Aha, oke dann hab ich das jetzt, wie im "Kurze Frage kurze Antwortthread" geschrieben glaub ich ausklamüsert
Muß nämlich eh was bestellen und da will ich gleich mal ein paar Sätze zusätzliche Lager mit auf Halde legen

Hab nämlich einen Nutenstein inkl. Schraube vom Rado verloren

G.


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Juli 2013)

kann man beim nucleon tfr nicht die schwinge und die sitzstreben tauschen und die vom nucleon am einbauen und schon hat man einen viergelenker?


----------



## WODAN (15. Juli 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> kann man beim nucleon tfr nicht die schwinge und die sitzstreben tauschen und die vom nucleon am einbauen und schon hat man einen viergelenker?



oje, das vorm Schlafen gehen...
Nucleon AM ist ein mehrfach abgestützter Eingelenker, bei einem Viergelenker benötigt man einen Kettenspanner wie am Pinion.
Was waren Deine Beweggründe für ein Nucleon?
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (15. Juli 2013)

ach das gabs ja nur beim ion gb2.

schalten ohne treten zu müssen. ruhe beim fahren im park. die beiden hauptargumente.


----------



## WODAN (16. Juli 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ach das gabs ja nur beim ion gb2.
> 
> schalten ohne treten zu müssen. ruhe beim fahren im park. die beiden hauptargumente.



1. Serie ION G-Boxx2 war allerdings auch ein abgestützter Eingelenker ;-)


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Juli 2013)

So eines hätte ich auch noch gern


----------



## franz.p. (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
ich denke das es beim Nucleon AM das keine Rolle spielt(abgestützter Eingelenker)da es nicht zu einem Pedalrückschlag kommen kann!!!
und damit ist es egal!!!
Grüße Franz
ps.übrigens meiner ist bald fertig!!! Wurzelpuff-Eppelheim;-)
Gruß an den Rainer...


----------



## WODAN (18. Juli 2013)

franz.p. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich denke das es beim Nucleon AM das keine Rolle spielt(abgestützter Eingelenker)da es nicht zu einem Pedalrückschlag kommen kann!!!
> und damit ist es egal!!!
> Grüße Franz
> ...



Der Unterschied zwischen Eingelenker und Viergelenker wird nicht nur alleine durch den Pedalrückschlag definiert. Vielmehr spielt da die Federungs Performance eine sehr große Rolle, ebenso Bremsstempeln und ähnliche Phänomene ;-)


----------



## franz.p. (20. Juli 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen Eingelenker und Viergelenker wird nicht nur alleine durch den Pedalrückschlag definiert. Vielmehr spielt da die Federungs Performance eine sehr große Rolle, ebenso Bremsstempeln und ähnliche Phänomene ;-)


und wie wirken sich die phänomene  aus???
gruß franz


----------



## kroiterfee (22. Juli 2013)

ich war mit meinem nucleon tfr ein paar tage im harz und dort 2mal im park. alles gut. aufm rückweg habe ich an einem erdbeerfeld angehalten und ca 45min erdbeeren gepflückt. dabei stand das rad auf einem heckträger in de rprallen sonne. daheim wollte ich es abladen und stellte fest das auf dem heckträger öltropfen waren und unter dem heckträger 3-4 tropfen auf dem asphalt waren. ab rad selber waren das ritzel an der box (links) nass und am innenlager drunter hing ein tropfen. fast durchsichtiges öl mit verschmutzung. jedoch keine schaltprobleme oder sonst was. alles i.o.

kommt da was grösseres?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2013)

Ne wohl nicht....einfach vergessen und weiterfahren.

G.


----------



## kroiterfee (22. Juli 2013)

ok krass. seit dem es wieder im haus steht ist alles trocken. vielleicht hatte es nur heimweh und vergoss ein paar tränen ob der baldigen rückkehr in selbige. who knows.

aber gut zu wissen das alles ok ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2013)

Ganz normal das es mal aus einer Rohloff sifft wenn man sie auf 100°C erhitzt

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (22. Juli 2013)

naja ich behalte es dennoch im auge. denn mulmig ist mir schon dabei.

läuft die rohloff in der boxx komplett gekapselt? muss man die eigentlich warten im sinne von ölwechsel? wenn ja kommt man dann da einfach so ran. hab da höchsten respekt vor der boxx. :-/


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> naja ich behalte es dennoch im auge. denn mulmig ist mir schon dabei.
> 
> läuft die rohloff in der boxx komplett gekapselt? muss man die eigentlich warten im sinne von ölwechsel? wenn ja kommt man dann da einfach so ran. hab da höchsten respekt vor der boxx. :-/



Ja ist nochmal gekapselt. Eigentlich wäre einmal ein provesorischer Ölwechsel nach dem Einfahren fällig, aber dazu bin ich viel zu faul

G.


----------



## kroiterfee (22. Juli 2013)

wie lange fährst du schon mit einer füllung? kennst du das phänomen des tropfreichen siffens?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wie lange fährst du schon mit einer füllung? kennst du das phänomen des tropfreichen siffens?



Am Nucli ist noch nichts durchgesifft. Aber ich fahre schon seit über 10 Jahren noch 3weitere Rohloffs. Und bei der am meisten gefahrenen Rohloff, meiner 2ten, hab ich seit 7Jahren keinen Ölwechsel mehr gemacht und es sifft ab und zu immernoch raus
Bei der Ersten dürften es sogar 8 Jahre ohne Wechsel sein, glaub da hab ich noch nichtmal Ganzjahresöl drinnen, sondern nur Winteröl
Und die ist auch immer wieder im Einsatz..zB. Mittwoch und Donnerstag wird wieder damit gefahren

G.


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2013)

franz.p. schrieb:


> ps.übrigens meiner ist bald fertig!!! Wurzelpuff-Eppelheim;-)
> Gruß an den Rainer...



Gruß zurück!











leider macht der Bremshebel noch Geräusche die er nicht machen sollte  Das ist aber spätestens am Do. Geschichte


----------



## kephren23 (22. Juli 2013)

Lübbrechtsener Trail-Fräse 
Ach so eins würde ich auch gern nochmal aufbauen.


----------



## amajo (22. Juli 2013)

endgeil das teil!!!!!

was ist das für ein sattel?


----------



## franz.p. (22. Juli 2013)

leider ist meins noch nicht fertig!
Rahmen ist zwar da...
aber es kann noch etwas dauern,bis der Rest eintrudelt!!!

hätte gerne ein Foto hochgeladen!!!bin zu doof...


----------



## kephren23 (22. Juli 2013)

franz.p. schrieb:


> leider ist meins noch nicht fertig!
> Rahmen ist zwar da...
> aber es kann noch etwas dauern,bis der Rest eintrudelt!!!
> 
> hätte gerne ein Foto hochgeladen!!!bin zu doof...



eins zu machen oder eins hochzuladen?



amajo schrieb:


> endgeil das teil!!!!!
> 
> was ist das für ein sattel?




SQ-Labs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franz.p. (22. Juli 2013)

uhhhhh.... 
aber bald.... hüpf freu... haha...
supi Rainer


----------



## franz.p. (22. Juli 2013)

hat ja der Rainer schon gemacht...;-)


----------



## kephren23 (22. Juli 2013)

wo?


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2013)

na hier


----------



## kephren23 (22. Juli 2013)

Da hat er mich aber verwirrt


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juli 2013)

franz.p. schrieb:


> uhhhhh....
> aber bald.... hüpf freu... haha...
> supi Rainer


erklär mir mal den aufbau ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franz.p. (23. Juli 2013)

der Aufbau!?
RS Totem 
RS Monarch+
RS Reverb
Reset Steuersatz
Tune Würger/Drehgriff in grün
Vorbau/Lenker Spank(noch?!)
Bremsen BFO
Felgen ZTF Flow
Reifen Fat Albert
VR-Nabe ist eine Pimplite
...
was vergessen???


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2013)

franz.p. schrieb:


> der Aufbau!?
> RS Totem
> RS Monarch+
> RS Reverb
> ...



eine teileliste wollte ich nicht .


----------



## franz.p. (23. Juli 2013)

was wolltest du dann???


----------



## franz.p. (23. Juli 2013)

zum Rahmen?!?
Nucleon AM Größe S AFR Unterrohr tapert Steuerrohr
extra love grün elox.Bronze...


----------



## zingel (23. Juli 2013)

cooles Bike! ...die neue Pike würde sich da drin auch sehrgut machen!


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juli 2013)

Geile Mühle

G.


----------



## f4lkon (23. Juli 2013)

Ich finde gerade den hinteren Teil samt Getriebe und Kurbel richtig geil. So schön kantig und viele Schrauben :thumbup:
Die durchsichtigen Bremsleitungen haben auch was. Sehe ich da etwa eine Luftblase


----------



## guru39 (23. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Sehe ich da etwa eine Luftblase



Ja... da ist eine Luftblase. Ich hatte aber auch geschrieben.....





guru39 schrieb:


> leider macht der Bremshebel noch Geräusche die er nicht machen sollte  Das ist aber spätestens am Do. Geschichte







KHUJAND schrieb:


> erklär mir mal den aufbau ?



was verstehst du *hust* (mal wieder) nicht


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2013)

spacer gedöns, lange sattelstange,- ist der rahmen zu klein  ?


----------



## guru39 (23. Juli 2013)

Das mit dem Spacergedöhns mache ich immer so. Der Kunde soll ja die Möglichkeit haben noch an der Sitzposition zu feilen und gekürzt ist das Gedöhnse dann gleich.

Wie die Stütze final kommt weiss ich noch nicht genau, ich hätte sie aber auch weiter einfahren können....Platz nach unten ist ja noch.

Sonst noch was zu meckern.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (23. Juli 2013)

machst du auch n service an der boxx rainer?


----------



## guru39 (23. Juli 2013)

Nein, war bis jetzt auch noch nicht nötig.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Sonst noch was zu meckern.......



Rainer an den Rädern die du aufbaus habe ich eigentlich nie was zu mosern...


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juli 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Noch ein kleiner Nucleonanfängertip für den Besitzer. Weiß ja net wie sich das Bremsleitungsmaterial einer BFO so an den Biegestellen verhält.
Beobachte am Anfang auf jedenfall die Leitung im Bereich der Getriebebox

G.


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Juli 2013)

cooler panzer, aber vorne monster totem und hinnich "nur" ein monarch plüs?


----------



## OldSchool (24. Juli 2013)

Würde sagen vorne Lyrik.


----------



## kephren23 (24. Juli 2013)

Nööö is ne Totem


----------



## OldSchool (24. Juli 2013)

Echt? Habe mich von optisch rel. dünnen Gabelbeinen täuschen lassen.


----------



## kephren23 (24. Juli 2013)

Die Länge und die Decals sagen Totem  sowie der Besitzer



franz.p. schrieb:


> der Aufbau!?
> RS Totem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juli 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nein, war bis jetzt auch noch nicht nötig.



bei mir vielleicht schon.


----------



## WODAN (24. Juli 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> bei mir vielleicht schon.



Früher oder später mußt Du Dich mal mit der Boxx auseinandersetzen ;-)
Primärkette wechseln, Ölwechsel oder einfach mal alles zerlegen und säubern...


----------



## WODAN (24. Juli 2013)

Box(x) gepackt für den Gardasee


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2013)

Du hast 8 kleine Ersatznutensteine Ich hab netmal mehr 8 am Rad

G.


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juli 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Früher oder später mußt Du Dich mal mit der Boxx auseinandersetzen ;-)
> Primärkette wechseln, Ölwechsel oder einfach mal alles zerlegen und säubern...



dafür hab ich weder zeit noch nerv.


----------



## wolfi_1 (24. Juli 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Box(x) gepackt für den Gardasee



Ist ja fast wie mein Nucli Koffer !

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juli 2013)

vielleicht wolfi ja mal schraubertag und ich kann was lernen...


----------



## WODAN (26. Juli 2013)

Yeah, auf den Getriebe DH'ler bin ich gespannt....



			
				Nicolai Newsletter schrieb:
			
		

> ION DH Ingeartec/Gates
> 
> 
> Ihr könnt gespannt sein, auf zwei ereignisreiche Tage,
> kommt zahlreich und feiert mit uns den 18. von NICOLAI



INFOS


----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. Juli 2013)

Cool!!!


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. August 2013)

Hätte ich mir in irgendeiner Form auch am AM gewünscht.

Mal eine Frage zur Cor Nabe. Habe mir eine neue für einen Zweitlaufradsatz geholt. Bei der steht auf dem Plastikteil ein L, bei meiner anderen Nabe ist nichts drauf.
Ist das nur für das Einpressen oder Links-/Rechtseinbau in das Bike?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. August 2013)

Das Plastikteil hab ich nie verwendet und auch noch nie vermißt.

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. August 2013)

Beantwortet meine Frage nicht wirklich.
Gehe aber mal davon aus, daß es nur Bedeutung fürs Einpressen hat. Obwohl ich nicht glaube, daß das von der anderen Seite annähernd passt.


----------



## kroiterfee (12. August 2013)

bei mir hab ichs schon mal vertauscht. funktioniert aber dennoch alles wie gewohnt.


----------



## amajo (5. September 2013)

könnt ihr mir bitte sagen, welche seite meiner cor nabe  des nucleon tfr zur antriebsseite und welche zur bremsseite hin montiert wird? danke schön!!!


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. September 2013)

Ist egal.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. September 2013)

Genau.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (5. September 2013)

Bild 1 auf die Antriebsseite.


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. September 2013)

Woher hast Du die Information?


----------



## wosch (5. September 2013)

Das Nabenmittelstück ist Symmetrisch. Wenn es _nur_ danach ginge, könnte man das Rad beliebig herum einbauen.
Die Speichen sind jedoch _so_ eingespeicht, dass nur dann die außenführenden Speichen beim Antritt ziehen würden, wenn die Seite von Bild 1 an der Antriebsseite eingesetzt wird.

Symmeitrie des Nabenmittelstücks:
http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/manuals/31-COR_Hub_09.pdf

Korrektes Einspeichen:
http://www.rst.mp-all.de/eisp.htm


----------



## LB Jörg (5. September 2013)

wosch schrieb:


> Das Nabenmittelstück ist Symmetrisch. Wenn es _nur_ danach ginge, könnte man das Rad beliebig herum einbauen.
> Die Speichen sind jedoch _so_ eingespeicht, dass nur dann die außenführenden Speichen beim Antritt ziehen würden, wenn die Seite von Bild 1 an der Antriebsseite eingesetzt wird.
> 
> Symmeitrie des Nabenmittelstücks:
> ...



Ui, an die Sache mit den Speichen hab ich ja noch nie gedacht Wobei ich zugeben muß das ichs dennoch nicht ganz verstehe

Die Einfädelhife hab ich schon von Anfang an rausgeschmissen. Geht ohne wesentlich besser

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. September 2013)

Voraussetzung ist ja, daß Dein Einspeicher wusste, was links und rechts ist.
Meiner hat definitiv nicht drauf geachtet.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. September 2013)

Also bei mir kommt beim Bremsen eine wesentlich höhere Belastung auf die Speichen, als bei meinem bisschen treten. Muß ichs dann anders rum reinstecken...

G.


----------



## amajo (5. September 2013)

...ich habe im nicolai manual zur core nabe dies hier gefunden:

"Im Nabenmittelstück befindet sich eine eingepresste Kunststoffhülse. Auf der rechten Seite schließt diese Hülse bündig mit der Stirnseite des Splines ab. Auf der linken Seite ist die Kunststoffhülse etwas kürzer. Diese Kunsstoffhülse dient als Montagehilfe für die Steckachse, indem es diese beim Einschieben zentriert und auf das M12 Innengewinde des linken Nabenpilzes führt. Auch wenn das Nabenmittelstück an sich symmetrisch ist und in beiden Richtungen eingebaut werden kann, sollte sich die Seite, auf der die Kunststoffhülse bündig mit der Stirnseite abschließt, immer auf rechts befinden. Im ungünstigsten Fall, wenn sich die bündige Seite links befände, könnte es sonst passieren, dass die Steckachse sich beim Einschieben leicht verkeilt und bei Gewaltanwendung die Kunstoffhülse aus dem Nabenmittelstück herausschiebt."

wenn ich diese beschreibung richtig interpretiere müsste bild eins auf die bremssseite auf der die steckachse reingeschoben wird?!
was meint ihr?
gruss


----------



## wosch (5. September 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also bei mir kommt beim Bremsen eine wesentlich höhere Belastung auf die Speichen, als bei meinem bisschen treten. Muß ichs dann anders rum reinstecken...
> 
> G.



Nein, mehr Training und weniger Bremsen tuts auch...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. September 2013)

wosch schrieb:


> Nein, mehr Training und weniger Bremsen tuts auch...



Bin gerade ja schon so fit wie noch nie ...und bin einfach zu schnell das ich einfach net noch weniger Bremsen kann

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amajo (9. September 2013)

ihr lieben...irgendwie bin ich ja noch nicht zu einer entgültigen beantwortung meiner frage gekommen. könnte mir bitte einer von euch sagen, wer der ansprechpartner für das nucleon bei nicolai ist...evtl. mit email adresse...dann stelle ich meine frage da direkt. danke euch!



amajo schrieb:


> ...ich habe im nicolai manual zur core nabe dies hier gefunden:
> 
> "Im Nabenmittelstück befindet sich eine eingepresste Kunststoffhülse. Auf der rechten Seite schließt diese Hülse bündig mit der Stirnseite des Splines ab. Auf der linken Seite ist die Kunststoffhülse etwas kürzer. Diese Kunsstoffhülse dient als Montagehilfe für die Steckachse, indem es diese beim Einschieben zentriert und auf das M12 Innengewinde des linken Nabenpilzes führt. Auch wenn das Nabenmittelstück an sich symmetrisch ist und in beiden Richtungen eingebaut werden kann, sollte sich die Seite, auf der die Kunststoffhülse bündig mit der Stirnseite abschließt, immer auf rechts befinden. Im ungünstigsten Fall, wenn sich die bündige Seite links befände, könnte es sonst passieren, dass die Steckachse sich beim Einschieben leicht verkeilt und bei Gewaltanwendung die Kunstoffhülse aus dem Nabenmittelstück herausschiebt."
> 
> ...


----------



## Elfriede (9. September 2013)

Ich dachte das sind Volker und Johannes:

Service

Volker Johst: mechanic and service tech.
[email protected]
CALL: +49 (0) 5185 60 266 222

Johannes Schwabe final assembly, racing team mechanics, G-Boxx Service
johannes [email protected]


----------



## LB Jörg (9. September 2013)

Also ich bleib erstmal dabei, das der Unterschied genauso wichtig ist wie wenn ich mein Klohpapier zerknülle oder die Lagen übereinanderleg, bevor ichs verwende
Und was das Einfädeln der Achse angeht, das Ding trifft mit und ohne diesem Plastikteil genau das Gewinde auf der anderen Seite. Wenn es das nicht macht, dann fluchten eher die Ausfallenden nicht zueinander.

G.


----------



## WODAN (9. September 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also ich bleib erstmal dabei, das der Unterschied genauso wichtig ist wie wenn ich mein Klohpapier zerknülle oder die Lagen übereinanderleg, bevor ichs verwende
> Und was das Einfädeln der Achse angeht, das Ding trifft mit und ohne diesem Plastikteil genau das Gewinde auf der anderen Seite. Wenn es das nicht macht, dann fluchten eher die Ausfallenden nicht zueinander.
> 
> G.



So sehe ich das auch


----------



## wosch (9. September 2013)

@amajo: lies doch den Text (rosa), den du zitierst hast, mal aufmerksam durch.
(Komplett: http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/manua...COR_Hub_09.pdf )
Das beantwortet doch alle Fragen. Was willst du noch wissen?


----------



## amajo (9. September 2013)

wosch schrieb:


> @amajo: lies doch den Text (rosa), den du zitierst hast, mal aufmerksam durch.
> (Komplett: http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/manua...COR_Hub_09.pdf )
> Das beantwortet doch alle Fragen. Was willst du noch wissen?



Auszug aus dem Text:
"Auf der rechten Seite schließt diese Hülse bündig mit der Stirnseite des Splines ab. Auf der linken Seite ist die Kunststoffhülse etwas kürzer."

Also Bild 1 auf rechts (Bremsseite) und Bild 2 auf links (Antriebsseite)? Richtig?






[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (9. September 2013)

Einbaurichtung ist eigentlich egal. Die Passung an den Nabenpilz ist auf beiden Seiten gleich.
Ich fahre mein Nucli ohne den Plastikeinsatz.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2013)

So mein Nucli hat nächstes Monat genau 2 Jahre auf dem Buckel. Abgesehen das der vierte Monarch und die zweite Lyrik drinnen ist war die einzige Wartung die beiden oberen Gleitlager am Umlenkhebel...und ein am Anfang etwas unsachgemäß eingelegtes Schaltseil (aber das haben wohl die meisten beim ersten Versuch hinter sich )

Ab welcher Kettenlängung wechselt ihr denn die Kette, bzw. ab welcher Längung gibts Probleme mit den Ritzeln wenn man eine Neue drauf macht? Glaube meine ist fällig jetzt def. fällig!

Und hat irgendwer Erfahrung wie lange die Maschinenbaukette innen drinnen hält. Sieht man ja net weil das Rad so Wartungsfrei scheint

G.


----------



## WODAN (7. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So mein Nucli hat nächstes Monat genau 2 Jahre auf dem Buckel. Abgesehen das der vierte Monarch und die zweite Lyrik drinnen ist war die einzige Wartung die beiden oberen Gleitlager am Umlenkhebel...und ein am Anfang etwas unsachgemäß eingelegtes Schaltseil (aber das haben wohl die meisten beim ersten Versuch hinter sich )
> 
> Ab welcher Kettenlängung wechselt ihr denn die Kette, bzw. ab welcher Längung gibts Probleme mit den Ritzeln wenn man eine Neue drauf macht? Glaube meine ist fällig jetzt def. fällig!
> 
> ...



Primärkette würde ich mal tauschen, reisst auch schon mal...


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. November 2013)

Gutes Thema, drücke ich mich schon seit längerem drum rum.
Fotostory!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Primärkette würde ich mal tauschen, reisst auch schon mal...



Hab mir eben mal das Spezialrohloffritzel angesehen. Kann man das, falls notwendig, überhaupt mit einer Kettenpeitsche demontieren? 
Und wie weiß ich ob diese Speizialkette überhaupt verschlissen ist. Im gespannten Zustand sieht man die ja net....verdammt...

  @Ferkelmann: Drücken ist der richtige Begriff, ich will ansich nichts zerlegen wenn alles funktioniert
Hab nur das Gefühl das der Kurbelleerweg größer geworden ist

Wird Zeit das das ION17 Effi mit Riemen kommt, dann  wird eh das Einsatzgebiet fürs Nucli umgewandelt

G.


----------



## WODAN (8. November 2013)

Denke der Verschleiß der Primärkette hält sich in Grenzen, bei meinem Evo ist die Kette, bei sehr weniger Kilometer Laufleistung, einfach gerissen. Daher einfach mal regelmäßig tauschen.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Denke der Verschleiß der Primärkette hält sich in Grenzen, bei meinem Evo ist die Kette, bei sehr weniger Kilometer Laufleistung, einfach gerissen. Daher einfach mal regelmäßig tauschen.



Werd sie mir dann wohl mal den Winter genauer ansehen...die ganz dunklen Tage sind ja nimmer lang hin 

G.


----------



## WODAN (8. November 2013)

Können bei mir eine G-Boxx Schrauber Nacht machen. Mit Bier, Sauna und totem Tier auf dem Grill


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. November 2013)

Dabei


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2013)

Mitten in Hessen ist viel zu weit weg für einen Dorfmenschen wie mich

Ja und dann wenn alle Schrauben und Teile der Boxen herumliegen alles bunt zusammenschütteln
Hab das ganze Ding, damals im Neuzustand, schon 2mal komplett zerlegt gehabt...besser wie Fischertechnik

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (8. November 2013)

Spielverderber. Hab mich schon auf Dein Gesicht gefreut, wenn Du bemerkt hast, daß Dein Aufsetzschutz plötzlich an meinem Bike dran ist. Würde optisch auch viel besser passen.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Spielverderber. Hab mich schon auf Dein Gesicht gefreut, wenn Du bemerkt hast, daß Dein Aufsetzschutz plötzlich an meinem Bike dran ist. Würde optisch auch viel besser passen.



...

Wenn ich mir meinen Aufsetzschutz so anschaue, dann würd ich et wissen wollen wie die Box jetzt ausschauen würde

G.


----------



## WODAN (8. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wenn ich mir meinen Aufsetzschutz so anschaue, dann würd ich et wissen wollen wie die Box jetzt ausschauen würde
> 
> G.



Kann ja keine Tagesreise sein oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Kann ja keine Tagesreise sein oder?



Mitten in Hessen werden wohl so 3h sein, falls ihr Autobahnen habt 
Aber du hast in deinem Satz oben das Unwort "Sauna" geschrieben. Jeder der mich kennt, der weiß was das bedeuted

G.


----------



## WODAN (8. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mitten in Hessen werden wohl so 3h sein, falls ihr Autobahnen habt
> Aber du hast in deinem Satz oben das Unwort "Sauna" geschrieben. Jeder der mich kennt, der weiß was das bedeuted
> 
> G.



War nur eine Idee...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2013)

Abgesehen von der Sauna, eine garnet so schlechte. Mal ein Nucleontreffen

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. November 2013)

Was soll das Gequengel mit der Sauna? Da ist nichts gefährliches dran, der Bernd ist ein verheirateter Mann, es ist in Hessen und nicht Köln


----------



## amajo (11. Dezember 2013)

hi leute...ich brauche einen schaltzugwechsel bei meinem nucleon tfr. traue mir das noch nicht zu und die zeit fehlt auch. wer ist denn der nächstgelegene nicolai händler/werkstatt, der sowas für mich erledigen kann? danke für euere tipps!


----------



## trailterror (11. Dezember 2013)

http://nicolai-testcenter.blogspot.com/?m=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amajo (11. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank!!!!


----------



## amajo (1. Januar 2014)

hi leute...ein frohes neues jahr euch allen!!!
ich bin gerade dabei die dämpferfederhärte (fox dhx 3.0) für mein nucleon tfr zu berechnen...da ich doch einiges an gewicht verloren habe...trotz weihnachten! hier der link:
http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx
als info fehlt mir der "wheel travel" in inch...ich nehme an, dass ist der federweg hinten. könnt ihr mir da den/die wert(e) in mm sagen...es gibt ja da mehrere einstellmöglichkeiten am umlenkhebel...oder einen link wo ich das nachschauen kann.
danke schön!


----------



## WODAN (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes neues Jahr.
Wie schwer bist Du denn ?
Ich bin damals eine 550er bei ca. 95kg inkl. Ausrüstung gefahren, allerdings mit einem 216mm Dämpfer.


----------



## amajo (1. Januar 2014)

hi..der dämpfer ist ein 200mm..gewicht liegt mit klamotten/ausrüstung bei 93...richtung frühjahr denke ich 87 inkl. allem.
habe im netz jetz 167mm wheel travel gefunden für das nucleon...damit wäre ich in dem rahmen 550 bis 600...je nach gewicht?! danke


----------



## WODAN (1. Januar 2014)

Denke 500 oder 550 müßte passen.


----------



## OldSchool (1. Januar 2014)

Hatte ein Helius FR mit dem gleichen FW. Für den Vivid hatte ich eine 600er Feder und für den Fox, den du auch hast, eine 550er Feder. Der Fox ist aber m.M.n.  sehr progressiv und ich hatte auch eine 500er Feder getestet die aber zu weich war dafür den FW ganz aus genutzt hatte, dass war mit der 550er Feder nicht möglich. Gewicht mit Klamotten auch so etwa 95 kg. Vielleicht hilft die das weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amajo (1. Januar 2014)

danke euch...ih denke es wird dann eine 550er...habe noch eine da und check das morgen. gruss


----------



## WODAN (10. Januar 2014)

Moin,

nochmal zum Thema Primärkette:
An Eurer Stelle würde ich min. einmal im Jahr die Primärkette überprüfen oder besser sogar tauschen. Kostet nicht die Welt und Ihr habt unterwegs auf jeden Fall keinen Supergau.
Bei meinem AM hat sie sich nämlich auch wieder verabschiedet. Zwar nicht komplett gerissen, wie damals beim EVO, sondern ein Kettenglied hat sich so geweitet, dass bei jeder 2. Kurbelumdrehung man komische Geräusche hatte.

Frohes Schrauben!


----------



## amajo (29. März 2014)

bei meinem nucleon tfr fängt es nach dem schönen winter an irgendwie zu "knarzen und zu knarren" an. ich vermute mal die lager müssten mal überprüft und gewechselt werden.
1. gibt es bei nicolai ein komplettes nucleon tfr lagerset?
2. gibt es alternativen dazu...sprich die lager sollten ja genormte industrielager sein...und daher bestellbar im internet.
3. habt ihr selbst schon praktische erfahrungen gesammelt...?
danke und grüße...andi


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2014)

Das sind Allerwahrscheinlichkeit zu 99.95% nur die Gleitlager am Umlenkhebel. Und da wahrscheinlich die oberen am Sitzrohr. Wenn nur Dreck drinnen ist, dann hilft reinigen, nachstellen und wieder zusammenbauen. Und wenn der Flansch bei den Oberen mittlerweile zu dünn ist neue reinstecken.

G.


----------



## amajo (29. März 2014)

su





LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das sind Allerwahrscheinlichkeit zu 99.95% nur die Gleitlager am Umlenkhebel. Und da wahrscheinlich die oberen am Sitzrohr. Wenn nur Dreck drinnen ist, dann hilft reinigen, nachstellen und wieder zusammenbauen. Und wenn der Flansch bei den Oberen mittlerweile zu dünn ist neue reinstecken.
> 
> G.


danke dir für die prompte antwort...werde das mal checken. wäre ja toll, denn das hört sich auch günstig an. wenn ich neue brauchen sollte, hast du einen link zum kaufen evtl. aus erfahrung? danke


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2014)

amajo schrieb:


> su
> danke dir für die prompte antwort...werde das mal checken. wäre ja toll, denn das hört sich auch günstig an. wenn ich neue brauchen sollte, hast du einen link zum kaufen evtl. aus erfahrung? danke



Was noch ab und an bei viel Nässefahrten zum knarzen neigt, ist einfach die Stahlachse die im Dämpferauge steckt. Einfach mal ne Packung Fett dazu dann ist wieder Ruhe, wenn es das ist.

Einen direkten Link kann ich dir nicht geben, habe es per Mail bei Nicolai selber gleich in vornherein schon mitbestellt gehabt.
Aber ich kann dir heut Abend mal die genaue Bezeichnung mit Preisen raussuchen. Allerdings habe ich ein Nucli AM, was aber identisch sein sollte, was die Lager angeht.
Vielleicht könnte das noch jemand bis heute Abend bestätigen

G.


----------



## amajo (29. März 2014)

das mit den bezeichnungen und den preisen wäre klasse...danke für deine mühe!


----------



## wosch (29. März 2014)

@amajo: Das Nucleon TFR hat insgesamt 6 Nadellager für den Umlenkhebel. Das Hauptlager der Schwinge ist mit Rillenkugellagern gelagert.
Gleitlager gibt es da nicht.
Die Nadellager bekommt man nur als Nadelhülsen für wenige Euro im Netz gekauft. Das Problem ist jedoch, dass die Achsen, auf die die Lager laufen ebenfalls verschlissen sein können (und es auch oft sind, da sehr rostanfällig) und getauscht werden müssen.
Diese (Hohl-)Achsen bekommt man nur bei Nicolai und werden dort individuell abgelängt.
Falls der Dämpfer knarzt, ist ein Tausch der Gleitlagerhülsen fällig. Fett gehört da nicht hin und kann die Kunststoffbeschichtung eines intakten Gleitlagers zerstören.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2014)

wosch schrieb:


> @amajo: Das Nucleon TFR hat insgesamt 6 Nadellager für den Umlenkhebel. Das Hauptlager der Schwinge ist mit Rillenkugellagern gelagert.
> Gleitlager gibt es da nicht.
> Die Nadellager bekommt man nur als Nadelhülsen für wenige Euro im Netz gekauft. Das Problem ist jedoch, dass die Achsen, auf die die Lager laufen ebenfalls verschlissen sein können (und es auch oft sind, da sehr rostanfällig) und getauscht werden müssen.
> Diese (Hohl-)Achsen bekommt man nur bei Nicolai und werden dort individuell abgelängt.
> Falls der Dämpfer knarzt, ist ein Tausch der Gleitlagerhülsen fällig. Fett gehört da nicht hin und kann die Kunststoffbeschichtung eines intakten Gleitlagers zerstören.



Wenn das TFR anders aufgebaut ist, was die Lagerung des Hebels angeht, dann nützt dir meine Liste fürs AM natürlich nichts. 
Aber wenn die Stahlholachse Rost angesetzt hat, dann kann man noch ewig fahren, wenn man sie fettet. Da Fett gut gegen Wasser eindringen schützt. Wie weit die Teflonbeschichtung herunten ist oder die Stahlholachse eingelaufen ist, sieht man ja wenn man den Dämpfer ausgebaut hat. Wenn kein Spiel vorhanden ist, dann fetten und wieder rein das Ding 

Beim AM neigt die Hohlstahlachse oder das Lager der Position 4 ab und an mal zum Knarzen. Aber wenn du Position 4 (von oben) eh nicht hast, dann nützt dir das natürich nichts





G.


----------



## amajo (1. April 2014)

...ich danke euch sehr für die hilfreichen kommentare! werde mich am wochenende mal dem ganzen widmen. gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (3. April 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-Freeride...4350783?pt=Fahrrad_Schuhe&hash=item20e2d1c13f

Wer macht denn sowas?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2014)

G.


----------



## Timmy35 (3. April 2014)

Aber der Zustand sieht super aus. Da kann man was richtig geiles raus bauen.


----------



## wosch (3. April 2014)

Wenn man den Rahmen vom Schrott befreit, dann könnte das was werden. Eigentlich ein tolles Teil.


----------



## kephren23 (4. April 2014)

Leider viel zu teuer für den Aufbau, trotzdem geil.


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. April 2014)

Jörg, hast Du von den Radialkugellagern auf Deiner Rechnung noch welche auf Reserve liegen?
Kannst Du die Maße mal durchgeben? Meine im Hinterbau müssen getauscht werden, laufen ziemlich rau.


----------



## wolfi_1 (14. April 2014)

Hi,

die beiden kleinen außen:
http://www.kugellager-express.de/Ri...llager---SS-6904---SS-61904---20x37x9-mm.html

das große für die Bremsabstützung:
http://www.kugellager-express.de/Ri...llager---SS-6810---SS-61810---50x65x7-mm.html

lg
Wolfgang



Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Jörg, hast Du von den Radialkugellagern auf Deiner Rechnung noch welche auf Reserve liegen?
> Kannst Du die Maße mal durchgeben? Meine im Hinterbau müssen getauscht werden, laufen ziemlich rau.


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. April 2014)

Qualität ist ok von denen, keine billigen China-Kopien?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2014)

Hat sich ja dann schon erledigt 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (14. April 2014)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Qualität ist ok von denen, keine billigen China-Kopien?



Einfach mal auf deren Homepage auf den Punkt .. ein paar worte zur qualität gehen ...

Auch renommierte Hersteller fertigen teils in China.

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. April 2014)

Ja, hatte ich gelesen. Aber was einer schreibt und einer liefert sind ja manchmal unterschiedliche Dinge.
Und Qualitätslager made in Asia gibt's im Netz deutlich günstiger. Hab aber mal bei Deiner Empfehlung bestellt


----------



## kephren23 (14. April 2014)

Hab da auch schon geordert! Konnte keine schlechte Qualität erkennen bei den Lagern. Habe z.B. die 6810 geöffnet, minimal nachgefettet und laufen seitdem einwandfrei.


----------



## amajo (3. Mai 2014)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die beiden kleinen außen:
> http://www.kugellager-express.de/Ri...llager---SS-6904---SS-61904---20x37x9-mm.html
> ...



die unangenehmen geräusche kamen von den oben erwähnten lagern!!! habe das grosse mal komplett geöffnet...mit wd40 durchgespült und neu gefettet..läuft jetzt wieder ruhig. trotzdem sind alle drei kugellager ein bißchen rauh. ich werde auch neue bestellen. da sie ja eingepresst sind...wie bekommt ihr diese denn am einfachsten raus und rein? brauche ich spezielles werkzeug? danke für euere tipps.
gruss andi


----------



## amajo (3. Mai 2014)

...und noch ne frage: mein ritzel hinten muss wohl auch bald getauscht werden. ich habe ein 20er ritzel drauf. welche ritzelzahl gibt es bei nicolai noch zur auswahl? habt ihr schon unterschiedliche ausprobiert/erfahrungen gemacht? danke


----------



## wolfi_1 (4. Mai 2014)

Üblicherweise ist hinten ein 24er Ritzel verbaut.
Dann habe ich noch mal was von einem 22er Ritzel gehört.
Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (4. Mai 2014)

@amajo: es gab 20, 22 und 24er Ritzel. Beim 20er benötigte man speziell angepasste Schrauben, damit die Kette nicht aufsetzt (65mm Lochkreis!), aber die hast du ja bereits. Bei den anderen Ritzeln gehen lange Kettenblattschrauben. 
Frag doch einfach bei Nicolai nach, was es aktuell gibt.
Zur Not geht auch ein normales 22er 4-Loch-Kettenblatt. Die Löcher müsstest du auf 9mm aufbohren, den Kopf der Kettenblattschrauben um 1mm abdrehen (entfällt bei Stahlritzel) und schon passt auch der 65mm Lochkreis. Zusätzlich muss man mit Unterlegscheiben 3mm kettenlinie ausgleichen, da das Ritzel sonst zu weit in Richtung Nabenmitte geht.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2014)

Ich hab das üblicherweise 24er Blatt hinten drauf. Mags mehr gemütlich bergauf 

G.


----------



## amajo (4. Mai 2014)

danke euch! könnt ihr mir noch was zum aus- und einbau der 2 kleinen kugellager hinten und des großen kugellagers an der bremsabstützung sagen...spezielles werkzeug? wie vorgehen? danke schön.


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Mai 2014)

Ein spezielles Ein- oder Auspresstool von N gibt's nicht, da bin ich mir recht sicher.
Normale Prozedur wie bei anderem Lagern, Werkzeug kaufen oder selber was basteln. WD-40 vor Demontage einwirken lassen schadet nicht. Schwinge rund um das auszubauende Lager anwärmen, bei Einbau des Lagers auch, vorher das Lager in einem Beutel ins Tiefkühlfach. Viel Fett beim Einpressen benutzen.
Wichtig beim Einpressen, das die Auflage des Werkzeugs auf der Außenschale des Lagers sitzt und Du es nicht am inneren Gehäuse abstützt, sonst ist das Lager schnell futsch.
Bist Du sicher, daß Du wechseln musst? Hab schon paar Mal die Lager geöffnet, gereinigt und neu gefettet, danach ging's wieder.


----------



## amajo (6. Mai 2014)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ein spezielles Ein- oder Auspresstool von N gibt's nicht, da bin ich mir recht sicher.
> Normale Prozedur wie bei anderem Lagern, Werkzeug kaufen oder selber was basteln. WD-40 vor Demontage einwirken lassen schadet nicht. Schwinge rund um das auszubauende Lager anwärmen, bei Einbau des Lagers auch, vorher das Lager in einem Beutel ins Tiefkühlfach. Viel Fett beim Einpressen benutzen.
> Wichtig beim Einpressen, das die Auflage des Werkzeugs auf der Außenschale des Lagers sitzt und Du es nicht am inneren Gehäuse abstützt, sonst ist das Lager schnell futsch.
> Bist Du sicher, daß Du wechseln musst? Hab schon paar Mal die Lager geöffnet, gereinigt und neu gefettet, danach ging's wieder.



danke für deine tipps! ich habe die lager auch erstmal gereinigt und gefettet...läuft wieder ok...denke dann erstmal ans wechseln, wenn es richtig rauh wird. aber schonmal gut zu wissen, wie es klappen kann. gruss andi


----------



## baiano (2. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 

ich meine irgendwo mal eine Ersatzteilliste für das Nucleon gesehen zu haben. Hat jemand diese parat und kann mir diese zur Verfügung stellen oder habe ich die damals nur auf der Nicolai-HP im Konfigurator gesehen?

Grüße Felix


----------



## WODAN (16. Dezember 2014)

Winterprojekt G-Boxx raw


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2014)

baiano schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> ich meine irgendwo mal eine Ersatzteilliste für das Nucleon gesehen zu haben. Hat jemand diese parat und kann mir diese zur Verfügung stellen oder habe ich die damals nur auf der Nicolai-HP im Konfigurator gesehen?
> 
> Grüße Felix



Anrufen und sagen was man will ist am Sichersten um dann auch das Richtige zu bekommen. Fallst du meine Liste meinst, die ist ein paar Beiträge weiter oben.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2014)

WODAN schrieb:


> Winterprojekt G-Boxx raw



Machst du das komplette Rad RAW...ein komplettes Nucli in RAW wäre mal genial

Bin auch gerade am Semibasteln und wills mal reinigen. Aber irgendwie fällts mir schwer die tolle Dreckpatina der Jahre einfach so wegzuspühlen 
Hab jetzt erstmal neue 26+ Reifen montiert, weil ich so gute Erfahrungen beim Effi damit gemacht hab und Platz dafür ist wirklich kein Problem.

G.


----------



## WODAN (16. Dezember 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Machst du das komplette Rad RAW...ein komplettes Nucli in RAW wäre mal genial
> 
> Bin auch gerade am Semibasteln und wills mal reinigen. Aber irgendwie fällts mir schwer die tolle Dreckpatina der Jahre einfach so wegzuspühlen
> Hab jetzt erstmal neue 26+ Reifen montiert, weil ich so gute Erfahrungen beim Effi damit gemacht hab und Platz dafür ist wirklich kein Problem.
> ...



Moin,
Ne nur die Box wird raw. Muss mal schauen ob EVO oder AM 

Teile werden noch gestrahlt und gebürstet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baiano (16. Dezember 2014)

Hi Jörg, 

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Ich hatte auch zwischenzeitlich den direkten Kontakt zu Nicolai aufgenommen und alles bekommen was ich benötigte. 
GrußFelix


----------



## amajo (29. Dezember 2014)

hi...ich überlege mein tfr mal als getriebe-tourer aufzubauen. nicolai schlägt in einem alten katalog für diesen einsatzbereich federgabeln von 125mm federweg vor. hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit gabeln von 125-140mm federweg im nucli. habt ihr tipps? danke für eure ideen...guten rutsch ins neue jahr wünsche ich euch allen! andi


----------



## WODAN (31. Dezember 2014)

amajo schrieb:


> hi...ich überlege mein tfr mal als getriebe-tourer aufzubauen. nicolai schlägt in einem alten katalog für diesen einsatzbereich federgabeln von 125mm federweg vor. hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit gabeln von 125-140mm federweg im nucli. habt ihr tipps? danke für eure ideen...guten rutsch ins neue jahr wünsche ich euch allen! andi



Hi.
Würde eher versuchen das TFR mit leichteren Teilen wie Gabel (z.B. Pike), Reifen (z.B. Nobby Nic tubeless) und Laufrädern in Richtung Tour zu trimmen.
Unter 17 kg kommt man sowieso nur mit extremen Einschränkungen. 
MfG


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## wolfi_1 (8. April 2017)

Modifikation Sekundärübersetzung von Standard 24/24 auf 24/28 mit selbstgebautem Adapter und Carbon-TI Titanritzel

Formschlüssiges Design mit noch ein paar Gramm zuviel:








Fertig verbaut (+2 Kettenglieder, + 80gramm gegenüber 24er Nicolai Ritzelkombi)





Der 26 Plus Dampfer mit erweiterten Bergauf-Fähigkeiten:





Demnächst kommt noch vorne der Umbau auf ein 24er Titanritzel.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Juni 2017)

Hat jemand die G-Boxx1 Service-Videos von nicolaiservice von youtube?
Finde da leider nur noch einige, Großteil fehlt inzwischen. Vor allem die Teile bzgl. Schwingenausbau um an die Boxx öffnen zu können.


----------



## wosch (18. Juni 2017)

Zwar kein Video, aber eine brauchbare Anleitung.


----------



## wosch (18. Juni 2017)

Noch eine Explosionszeichnung dazu.


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Juni 2017)

Puhhh, das hört sich schon mal gut an, daß die Schwinge nicht komplett demontiert werden muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (18. Juni 2017)

Hab noch was vergessen:


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Juli 2017)

Projekt Gearbox Demontage zwecks Prüfung Primärkette und Ölwechsel an der Rohloff ist so schnell abgebrochen wie begonnen.
Trotz gegenhalten durch 2. Mann bekomme ich die Schlitzschrauben über dem Hauptlager nicht lose.
Hatte das auch schonmal jemand? Aufbohren?
Passt danach nicht eine Schraube mit Imbus oder Torx rein?
Ich hab mich von Anfang an gefragt, als ich die Verschraubung das erste Mal gesehen habe, was so veraltete Technik an einem Nucleon zu suchen hat.


----------



## WODAN (2. Juli 2017)

Schlitzschraube? Meinst Du die Tonnenmutter?


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Juli 2017)

Ich meine die beiden, auf der Antriebsseite noch 2


----------



## WODAN (2. Juli 2017)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ich meine die beiden, auf der Antriebsseite noch 2


Das sind die Tonnenmuttern.
Musst nur die Inbusschraube, die in die Tonnenmutter greift, lösen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Juli 2017)

Ja hab ich,
Sind trotzdem fest wie Bolle ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (2. Juli 2017)

Die Tonnenmuttern musst du doch gar nicht entfernen und können in der Schwinge  verbleiben. Es müssen nur die Schrauben entfernt werden, dann kannst du die Schwinge vom Lager nach hinten abziehen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Juli 2017)

h, ok, waren 2 Imbus je Seite... Kreuzschlitz bei Tonne macht natürlich Sinn ..


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Juli 2017)

Dachte, das wären Schrauben ...
Schwinge ist ab, weiter gehts


----------



## wosch (2. Juli 2017)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Kreuzschlitz bei Tonne macht natürlich Sinn ..


Der Schlitz in der Tonnenmutter dient nur zum Ausrichten des Gewindes in unbelastetem Zustand und muss keinerlei Kräfte aufnehmen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Juli 2017)

Das meinte ich auch nicht ironisch. Hab die Mutter als Schraube identifiziert.
Ich finde das Montage-Manual recht spartanisch geschrieben, wobei ich mich jetzt nicht als Schraublegasteniker bezeichnen würde.
So eine Step-by-Step Anleitung mit Bildern wäre toll ..


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Juli 2017)

Frage zum Fett für Gleitlager und Co, was nehmt Ihr da eigentlich?


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Juli 2017)

Mit der Kurbelschraube kam komplett die Kurbel mit ab, soweit so gut.

Für die 22 M4x25 brauche ich jetzt aber wirklich handkräftige Verstärkung, die sind so fest, da geht garnichts. Hab sie schon mit WD-4 ertränkt.
Lt. Manual sollen die ja nur leicht angezogen werden, Spannung gegen Null. K.A. wie die so eine Spannung draufhaben können

Edit: Von Schraubensicherung steht nichts in der Montageanleitung


----------



## wosch (2. Juli 2017)

Die Schrauben des *Seilgehäusedeckels* sollen nur leicht angezogen werden. Die anderen sind recht fest und nur mit sehr gutem Werkzeug zu lösen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Juli 2017)

Ist schon ziemlich gutes Werkzeug. Torx-Bits sind von Proxxon Industrial.
Wie viele Demontagen überstehen bei Dir die Gehäusedeckeschrauben? Ich hae keine Idee, warum man bei einem Bauteil, wo meines Eindrucks nach keine Belastung drauf ist, die Schrauben so anzuziehen und noch on top mit Schraubensicherung zu sichern.

Bis auf 3 habe ich jetzt alle lösen können, 2 sitzen noch fest, bei einer ist die Aufnahme rund.
Ich hoffe, ich bekomme die beiden noch lose, die 3. Schraube muss ich wohl aufbohren und Ersatz besorgen.
Morgen dann im besten Fall den äußeren Gehäusedeckel runter.. Frage: Jetzt sitzt das Schwingenlager noch drauf. Wenn ich den Gehäusedeckel abnehme, kommt das mit runter oder muss ich das auch abziehen?
Die Info in dem Manuel bzgl. des Widerlagers für die Rohloff mit den Passscheiben, das dient nur der Vorsicht, damit die Passscheiben nicht verloren gehen? Diese 10mm, innen zylindrisch gesenkte Bohrung konnte ich jetzt nicht identifizieren.

Danke für Deine Geduld


----------



## wosch (3. Juli 2017)

Am Gehäusedeckel ist die Schwinge und die Rohloff (incl. Primärkette, Antrieb...) befestigt. Ich finde nicht, dass da *keine* Belastung auftritt.
Das Schwingenlager kann auf dem Zapfen bleiben, fällt aber schon mal gerne runter. Auch dort sind Passscheiben unterlegt, die nicht verloren gehen sollten. 
Die 10mm Bohrung für den Zapfen der Rohloff (und die Passscheiben) befinden sich im Inneren des Gehäusedeckels. Kannst du noch gar nicht sehen, weil der Deckel bei dir noch nicht demontiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (3. Juli 2017)

Der Gehäusedeckel liegt flächig auf oder ist er zwecks Verdrehsicherung eingepasst?
Ich sollte mir ein Bild machen, wenn ich es irgendwann mal geschafft habe, die Box zu zerlegen und wieder funtktionierend zusammen zu bekommen.
Immerhin ist das Gehäuse mit 22 Schrauben gesichert und ich finde für die kleine Imbusaufnahme das komplette Gewinde mit Schraubensicherung weiß einzuschmieren, deutlich übertrieben. Defekte Schlüsselaufnahme ist die Folge.

Gibts für die Schrauben auch eine andere Bezugsquelle als N?
Bisher wäre das der einzige Ausfall, die anderen Defekte konnte ich noch aus der Nuci-Grabbelkiste ersetzen.
Rohloff-Service mache ich dann wohl doch erst nach dem Urlaub und hab dann eventl. einen Plan bzgl. einer größeren Order, was ich ersetzen muss, bzw. mir als Reserve hinlege.

Hat noch einer einen Tipp bzgl. Fett für die Gleitlager? Was benutzt Ihr?


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. August 2017)

Suche einen linken Getriebedeckel in schwarz elox


----------



## der-gute (11. August 2017)

Kann dir N da nicht behilflich sein?


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. August 2017)

Eventl. hat ja jemand so etwas rumliegen, übrig aus einem Schlachtfest.
Geht mir gerade um Schadenminimierung.


----------



## der-gute (11. August 2017)

Hast du den etwa kaputt repariert?
Scheixxe


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. August 2017)

Satt Schraubensicherung da wo keine hingehört.
Aufbohren ging schief


----------



## captnchaos (26. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Nucleon TFR in Einzelteilen abzugeben. Wer noch Teile benötigt (auch einzelne) kann sich gerne melden.

Es müsste auch noch ein neuer Satz Ritzel dabei sein.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## WODAN (13. Mai 2018)

;-)


----------



## wolfi_1 (19. April 2020)

Mein Nucleon AM ist mit Zugang des ION GPI nach knapp 9 Jahren gestern final Zerlegt worden.
Das Herz wird in Kürze bei Rohloff wieder aufbereitet für einen Tandem Race Laufradsatz.





Wer Teile benötigt sollte demnächst im Bikemarkt fündig werden.

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2020)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Mein Nucleon AM ist mit Zugang des ION GPI nach knapp 9 Jahren gestern final Zerlegt worden.
> Das Herz wird in Kürze bei Rohloff wieder aufbereitet für einen Tandem Race Laufradsatz.
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst aus dem Nucleon ein leichtes Singlespeedrad konstruieren 

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (21. April 2020)

Gehe nicht davon aus dass das leichter als das GPI würde 
Ansonsten hat sich beim auseinanderbauen der Eindruck gefestigt dass Kalle an dem Teil Ingenieurmäßig schon was geleistet hat. Aber rein Wartungstechnisch ist das GPI eine weniger Schraubintensive Nummer, von der Geo ganz abgesehen. Muss denke an mein Argon vorne noch mal 20cm ranschweissen.

Das härteste Stück Arbeit war es das Nicolai Kart Ritzel von der Rohloff runterzubekommen. Hab zwar noch 4 andere Rohloffs, aber so hab ich mich noch nie geplagt.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2020)

Ja, man will tourentechnisch keine andere Geo mehr haben, wenn man sich mal an das Lange gewöhnt hat.

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (11. Juni 2020)

So, alles geputzt, sortiert, fotografiert und in den Bikemarkt gestellt (Siehe meine Signatur)
lg
Wolfgang


----------



## WODAN (20. April 2021)

Nabend, sind noch Nucleon Bikes im richtigen Einsatz? 

PS: falls noch Jemand Teile übrig hat, auch die speziellen Schrauben, gerne melden 😉


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2021)

WODAN schrieb:


> Nabend, sind noch Nucleon Bikes im richtigen Einsatz?
> 
> PS: falls noch Jemand Teile übrig hat, auch die speziellen Schrauben, gerne melden 😉



Im Einsatz würde ich jetzt nimmer sagen. Aber meins steht komplett einsatzbereit da und wartet das es mal wieder ein paar Meter bewegt wird 

Brauchst du irgend ein spezielles Teil?

Eine Ersatzachsklemmschraube sollte ich mir auch mal besorgen 🤔

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvoOlli (21. April 2021)

Ich müsste auch mal schauen, ob die interne Kette nicht festgerostet ist...


----------



## WODAN (21. April 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Im Einsatz würde ich jetzt nimmer sagen. Aber meins steht komplett einsatzbereit da und wartet das es mal wieder ein paar Meter bewegt wird
> 
> Brauchst du irgend ein spezielles Teil?
> 
> ...


Moin,
Nachdem ich ja auch zu Effigear gewechselt bin, konnte ich trotzdem nicht die Finger von einem Nucleon TFR Bastelobjekt lassen.
😉

Ich muss Mal schauen was so fehlt. 
Auf jeden Fall die 2 Bananen-Klemmen für die Hauptschwinge, Vorspannschraube Hauptlager und die langen Schrauben um die CNC Teile in dem Rahmen zu befestigen.

Vielleicht mache ich eine Aufbau Story 🥳


----------



## wosch (21. April 2021)

Hat @wolfi_1 keine Teile mehr?


----------



## wolfi_1 (21. April 2021)

wosch schrieb:


> Hat @wolfi_1 keine Teile mehr?



Alles verkauft wegen Platzmangel.
Frag mal den User dasboesebock, der hat das ganze Paket gekauft.

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Dr. BlutFleck (9. April 2022)

Ich bin gerade im Aufbau eines Nucleons mit komplett neuem Rahmen. Vielleicht für einige hier interessant.
Klick


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2022)

Dr. BlutFleck schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade im Aufbau eines Nucleons mit komplett neuem Rahmen. Vielleicht für einige hier interessant.
> Klick



Supercool  ...muß ich mir heute Abend gleich mal genauer

G.


----------



## wosch (9. April 2022)

Dr. BlutFleck schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade im Aufbau eines Nucleons mit komplett neuem Rahmen. Vielleicht für einige hier interessant.
> Klick


Bin dabei, habe mich gerade begeistern lassen


----------

